# honest genetics



## min0r (Nov 7, 2018)

No thread for honest genetics, they have some pretty dope strains i figured i'd make a thread for em.
some strains he's made -a strain called Chocolate frosting, it's a cross between NorCal Dos-Si-Dos x Mint Chocolate Chip. he's got some pretty fire stuff, i'll link some pictures below
Chocolate Frosted Sherbert - ( Chocolate Frosting x Sunset Sherbert )

Purple Frosting - ( Chocolate frosting x Purple Punch )

Hawaiian sunrise - ( Samoas x Sunset Sherbert )

Blue Hurricane - ( Purple Punch x Sunset Sherbert )

G6 - ( Cookie Jar x Chocolate Frosting ) Cookie jar is ( GSC x White Fire Alien OG)

Last, but not least Scarlett Johansson - ( Cookie Jar x Purple Punch ) Cookie jar Info is above.

Some pretty fire strains here, i'd love to see honest get noticed a bit more. his pages have been getting deleted off instagram constantly, his gmail to purchase these novelty seeds from is [email protected].
current ig is honest__genetics
if you've grown any strains by honest, feel free to post some pictures.


----------



## min0r (Nov 10, 2018)

new instagram is @Honest_genetics_


----------



## min0r (Nov 22, 2018)

Chocolate frosting - (Nor Cal Dos-Si-Dos x Mint chocolate chip)


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 22, 2018)

Hows his pricing? That dosi cut looks nice. I have dosi 22 crossed to sour butter thay pretty frosted n stacked. Nice cookie dough nose with rancid sour cookie on taste.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 22, 2018)

Nice. Not much info out there on this cat/these beans. I don't track drama but the only thing I could find included that factor. Maybe he pissed off one of the orignators of cannabis out there now by using one of "their" strains? Dunno...but have some Scarlett's up and running and we will see where they go. Still eyeing a few others but have yet to nab them. (Ima go broke buying seeds...LOL) 

Thanks for the thread/pics.


----------



## HonestGenetics (Nov 22, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Nice. Not much info out there on this cat/these beans. I don't track drama but the only thing I could find included that factor. Maybe he pissed off one of the orignators of cannabis out there now by using one of "their" strains? Dunno...but have some Scarlett's up and running and we will see where they go. Still eyeing a few others but have yet to nab them. (Ima go broke buying seeds...LOL)
> 
> Thanks for the thread/pics.


I’ve been making boutique seed drops since 2014. I was the first breeder to make authentic Sunset Sherbert fems in May 2016 and then made them again in 2017. I also acquired Purple Punch prehype and made crosses with it before anyone knew what it was in 2016. Blue Hurricane which is Purple Punch x Sunset Sherbert(reversed) and was first released in May 2016. I focus on making strains that are ahead of their time and making mostly limited strains. However I did make my second Purple Punch fem drop a bit wider of a release. 
You’re gonna love the Scarlett Johansson, no one else has the mother of that plant besides me, and my Cookie Jar crosses have proven to be major crowd pleasers and are indeed always among my favorite crosses. I have several unreleased crosses with Cookie Jar along with a few limited releases. There’s even a couple newer CJ crosses I’m calling Gal Gadot aka Wonder Woman and JLaw aka Mocking Jay.... we’ll see, I might end up releasing one of them.
And yeah, I have a problem getting deleted on Instagram, it’s a hazard of the business right now being a seed breeder who starts getting too well known and especially if the work you do is too good. There are people heavily invested in trying to damage my business and stake in the seed market, and those people have resorted to making fake Instagram pages to report me from to get me deleted. At this point I have a lawyer arbitrating with Instagram on my behalf to report my issues and get my former pages back. I’d especially like my two bigger pages back LOL


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 22, 2018)

Still tight with GLO? I thought that was what all the drama stemmed from.


----------



## min0r (Nov 22, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Hows his pricing? That dosi cut looks nice. I have dosi 22 crossed to sour butter thay pretty frosted n stacked. Nice cookie dough nose with rancid sour cookie on taste.


i got the CFS for $80, 12 came in a pack and it came with about 20 purple frosting. / note that these purple frosting were freebies, so they might not be giving them out anymore.



Stiickygreen said:


> Nice. Not much info out there on this cat/these beans. I don't track drama but the only thing I could find included that factor. Maybe he pissed off one of the orignators of cannabis out there now by using one of "their" strains? Dunno...but have some Scarlett's up and running and we will see where they go. Still eyeing a few others but have yet to nab them. (Ima go broke buying seeds...LOL)
> 
> Thanks for the thread/pics.


i'd love to see some pictures of the scarletts on this thread, spread the info. i was so skeptical about buying his seeds, since there weren't many things about him at all, yet his pricing was fair and had some bomb genetics.



HonestGenetics said:


> I’ve been making boutique seed drops since 2014. I was the first breeder to make authentic Sunset Sherbert fems in May 2016 and then made them again in 2017. I also acquired Purple Punch prehype and made crosses with it before anyone knew what it was in 2016. Blue Hurricane which is Purple Punch x Sunset Sherbert(reversed) and was first released in May 2016. I focus on making strains that are ahead of their time and making mostly limited strains. However I did make my second Purple Punch fem drop a bit wider of a release.
> You’re gonna love the Scarlett Johansson, no one else has the mother of that plant besides me, and my Cookie Jar crosses have proven to be major crowd pleasers and are indeed always among my favorite crosses. I have several unreleased crosses with Cookie Jar along with a few limited releases. There’s even a couple newer CJ crosses I’m calling Gal Gadot aka Wonder Woman and JLaw aka Mocking Jay.... we’ll see, I might end up releasing one of them.
> And yeah, I have a problem getting deleted on Instagram, it’s a hazard of the business right now being a seed breeder who starts getting too well known and especially if the work you do is too good. There are people heavily invested in trying to damage my business and stake in the seed market, and those people have resorted to making fake Instagram pages to report me from to get me deleted. At this point I have a lawyer arbitrating with Instagram on my behalf to report my issues and get my former pages back. I’d especially like my two bigger pages back LOL


great to see you here on roll it up! welcome.


----------



## HonestGenetics (Nov 22, 2018)

Hey thanks for starting the page for me. I didn’t even know people still used Rollitup anymore until Whytewidow on here emailed me lol. Anyways thanks for being supportive of my brand. Here’s a little summary about me for the people who find this thread...
I’ve been a cannabis grower since 2002(guerilla style back then lol), I remember making my first seeds in 2006 for the hopes of carrying on good weed that I was growing or finding bagseeds with in fire herb. At that time the majority of cannabis on the market cane from really shitty genetics and so when I got something special I started trying to preserve it via Fem Seeds. In 2008 I made the move to SoCal and started acquiring the elite clones of the day, that was when my breeding started to really excel. I still made tons of herm garbage back then along with the occasional something great, but mostly I feel I was just learning at that time. I started buying seeds again heavily around 2011 which I had not done since 2008 because I felt like there was more that needed exploring. As a result I have a pretty nice collection of seeds of that era through today along with some stuff from before that time that was easier to find back then. Anyways it wasn’t until maybe 2012 that I started to figure things out more and started making more connections as to what traits in males led to hermaphroditism in the progeny. I also made the connection that spraying silver was more of an art than a science for reversing a female properly. You can spray the heck out of a plant if all you care about is the pollen, however silver acts like a poison on the plant along with denying the female hormone. Think about it like as if you took small doses of cyanide, not enough to kill you on the spot though. Silver is essentially the same idea as that, it won’t kill the plant in small doses but it certainly will destroy the DNA at a molecular level if overdone. That is why today there’s a trend amongst newer breeders and even a few older ones who simply haven’t made that connection and as a result their fem lines see exaggerated mutant, hermaphrodite, and other negative traits you don’t want in your progeny. That all said I want to go on the record that there is no such thing as a fully stable cannabis line at this time. We as breeders are working against millions of years of inbreeding of a plant that was bred in nature for absolute survival. Many landraces of cannabis express themselves as Monoecious rather than Dioecious which means they always have both male and female parts, it would actually appear that all cannabis is rooted to a Monoecious heritage when you go far enough back in time. That said the Dioecious varieties that we grow and love today are still rooted in those older gene pools and so when females in nature were not exposed to pollen the females naturally began to “stress out” and create their own pollen. It is only via landraces where the male and female gene pools were kept in proper populations that we see cannabis we refer to as “stable”. However stable cannabis is still a slight misnomer, if you run 1000 seeds of any strain you will always find herms. The idea for people like me who have had the years around cannabis to recognize the traits that make hermaphroditism common is too ween them out as best we can. A major focus on my brand has always been overall stability. Whereas some people are releasing strains where if you ran 100 you’d find 25 herms, my focus is trying to limit the occurrences to under 10% so that you won’t have to deal with the issue often or hopefully at all. I can proudly say most of my drops have tested around 4-7% unstable on extremely wide runs. Considering how absolutely imperfect cannabis genetics are at this time I’m quite proud of those numbers. I started making drops in 2014 via freebies through Greenline Seed Company. It was a year and a half later I put out the next drop and that was the first time I charged money and had real packaging. I’ve always stayed loyal to Greenline since he absolutely did help my brand launch and he also helped me acquire a few clones that have been really instrumental in my breeding program. I do recognize that some people have had an issue with him in the past. Almost every complaint I’ve heard with him has been related to the speed of delivery. Originally he was fast fast. And then he got invested in 5 other businesses as time went on and his customer service definitely dropped off, and he for awhile only sent order out a couple times a month or maybe even just once. I recognize that those problems turned a lot of people against him. However that’s a big part of why he chooses to charge only minimal upcharges on breeders seeds. He knows he’s not going to get the order out the next day and that you’ll have a slight lag, right now he runs a lot of other businesses and only dedicates a day a week to the Seedbank from what he tells me. Every person who has ever brought a seed order complaint with GL to me later told me they were 100% taken care of.
Anyways that him, and I am me. We are indeed separate people and I’m not entirely sure where the confusion on that started. I think it has something to do with a misinformation post that Relentless made a long time ago where he claimed we were the same guy(even though he personally knew that wasn’t true). I have been at several events where GL was also present, there are literally thousands of people in this industry who can clarify we are not the same person LOL
Just thought I’d put that out there for anyone who finds this thread.
My latest reg release is among my most special ever and they are limited to 30 packs per strain being released. They were made with a male that I’ve taken out to F3 over the last four years. The candy Skittle terps are unreal!! Far exceeding Zkittlez terps which I indeed also crossed with my Sin City Kush F3 male.
I offer my seeds directly.
Early next year I will unveil my brand new packaging and logo along with my new fems, which I have not released new fems in almost two years now so be ready for some new new heat from Honest Genetics here soon! I also have a website in the works.
I tend to take my time on things, I like to make sure my selections are right.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 22, 2018)

HonestGenetics said:


> Hey thanks for starting the page for me. I didn’t even know people still used Rollitup anymore until Whytewidow on here emailed me lol. Anyways thanks for being supportive of my brand. Here’s a little summary about me for the people who find this thread...
> I’ve been a cannabis grower since 2002(guerilla style back then lol), I remember making my first seeds in 2006 for the hopes of carrying on good weed that I was growing or finding bagseeds with in fire herb. At that time the majority of cannabis on the market cane from really shitty genetics and so when I got something special I started trying to preserve it via Fem Seeds. In 2008 I made the move to SoCal and started acquiring the elite clones of the day, that was when my breeding started to really excel. I still made tons of herm garbage back then along with the occasional something great, but mostly I feel I was just learning at that time. I started buying seeds again heavily around 2011 which I had not done since 2008 because I felt like there was more that needed exploring. As a result I have a pretty nice collection of seeds of that era through today along with some stuff from before that time that was easier to find back then. Anyways it wasn’t until maybe 2012 that I started to figure things out more and started making more connections as to what traits in males led to hermaphroditism in the progeny. I also made the connection that spraying silver was more of an art than a science for reversing a female properly. You can spray the heck out of a plant if all you care about is the pollen, however silver acts like a poison on the plant along with denying the female hormone. Think about it like as if you took small doses of cyanide, not enough to kill you on the spot though. Silver is essentially the same idea as that, it won’t kill the plant in small doses but it certainly will destroy the DNA at a molecular level if overdone. That is why today there’s a trend amongst newer breeders and even a few older ones who simply haven’t made that connection and as a result their fem lines see exaggerated mutant, hermaphrodite, and other negative traits you don’t want in your progeny. That all said I want to go on the record that there is no such thing as a fully stable cannabis line at this time. We as breeders are working against millions of years of inbreeding of a plant that was bred in nature for absolute survival. Many landraces of cannabis express themselves as Monoecious rather than Dioecious which means they always have both male and female parts, it would actually appear that all cannabis is rooted to a Monoecious heritage when you go far enough back in time. That said the Dioecious varieties that we grow and love today are still rooted in those older gene pools and so when females in nature were not exposed to pollen the females naturally began to “stress out” and create their own pollen. It is only via landraces where the male and female gene pools were kept in proper populations that we see cannabis we refer to as “stable”. However stable cannabis is still a slight misnomer, if you run 1000 seeds of any strain you will always find herms. The idea for people like me who have had the years around cannabis to recognize the traits that make hermaphroditism common is too ween them out as best we can. A major focus on my brand has always been overall stability. Whereas some people are releasing strains where if you ran 100 you’d find 25 herms, my focus is trying to limit the occurrences to under 10% so that you won’t have to deal with the issue often or hopefully at all. I can proudly say most of my drops have tested around 4-7% unstable on extremely wide runs. Considering how absolutely imperfect cannabis genetics are at this time I’m quite proud of those numbers. I started making drops in 2014 via freebies through Greenline Seed Company. It was a year and a half later I put out the next drop and that was the first time I charged money and had real packaging. I’ve always stayed loyal to Greenline since he absolutely did help my brand launch and he also helped me acquire a few clones that have been really instrumental in my breeding program. I do recognize that some people have had an issue with him in the past. Almost every complaint I’ve heard with him has been related to the speed of delivery. Originally he was fast fast. And then he got invested in 5 other businesses as time went on and his customer service definitely dropped off, and he for awhile only sent order out a couple times a month or maybe even just once. I recognize that those problems turned a lot of people against him. However that’s a big part of why he chooses to charge only minimal upcharges on breeders seeds. He knows he’s not going to get the order out the next day and that you’ll have a slight lag, right now he runs a lot of other businesses and only dedicates a day a week to the Seedbank from what he tells me. Every person who has ever brought a seed order complaint with GL to me later told me they were 100% taken care of.
> Anyways that him, and I am me. We are indeed separate people and I’m not entirely sure where the confusion on that started. I think it has something to do with a misinformation post that Relentless made a long time ago where he claimed we were the same guy(even though he personally knew that wasn’t true). I have been at several events where GL was also present, there are literally thousands of people in this industry who can clarify we are not the same person LOL
> Just thought I’d put that out there for anyone who finds this thread.
> ...


I've never heard of you, but damn those are some nice looking plants above. I'll definitely keep you in mind, thanks for stopping in and saying hi.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 22, 2018)

I was def interested in some these. But not at the price point I was quoted. Someone I've never heard of. No grow pics, no info. Just cant pay that for something that's unheard of. Especially with no test grows or anything. Get some more pics of the work out. And that price will be a little more understandable. But 100-150 for something and someone new. Is a bit high. Not digging at all. Good luck.


----------



## HonestGenetics (Nov 22, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I was def interested in some these. But not at the price point I was quoted. Someone I've never heard of. No grow pics, no info. Just cant pay that for something that's unheard of. Especially with no test grows or anything. Get some more pics of the work out. And that price will be a little more understandable. But 100-150 for something and someone new. Is a bit high. Not digging at all. Good luck.


I don’t think you read through my email back to you at all based on what you’re saying here. And I am far from new, I predate most brands on the market today. And no pictures? No descriptions? I sent you incredibly detailed descriptions for each and every strain, and you never once emailed asking for a picture of anything. And most of my strains are $75, only a few are $100, and only one strain was $150 and was limited to 13 packs total being released. That’s the best price point in the entire business for quality gear. Don’t come on here misinforming people or trying to misrepresent the things I told you, you never emailed one single additional question, and you clearly didn’t read the email. I even include freebies on purchases which are clearly written in both emails I sent you. Try reading before writing next time, and maybe do some research on me before calling me “new”, that was a beyond ridiculous statement


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 22, 2018)

The one constant I've seen in my 30 years of involvement with growing this plant is drama. Jah knows that the critics will always show...and somebody will always try to steal your fire or stab you in the back. All you can do is let your work speak for itself. Glad WW tipped you to the thread. He's right...but it's not so much about price points for me...'cus if I get 14 seeds (like I did in this pack) ....even for $150 (I paid 1/2 that) and I can't make that jive on the backside...10 fold....sumpins wrong and it ain't the cost of the beans. But yeah....on pics and info....yes.....more is always better. I only found ONE pic of SJ out there on a Google search. That's crazy. Put the pics up....and ignore the experts when they tell you your cut isn't "the real one" LOL. 

I'm one to take chances on folks from the sidelines (not a knock...I just never saw/heard of your gear before) when I think the lineages could play out well. I saw the Scarlett's and couldn't figure out why they were still sitting there @ $75 a pack...so said WTF and gave em a try. Hopefully the fat pack will be a good sign of things to come. If these are 2 years old they didn't show it. They popped faster than anything else in a pop of 20. 

I have a few more a few weeks ahead of these that are just now hitting 12/12. Kind of a look-see over a variety of new-to-me fems/S-1's from a variety of chuckers to see who might be tossing down something worthy (stable) of a stint in the OD garden this Summer. These will hit the bloom tent in a week or so. Hopin' for good things. Will update when there's something to show of note.


----------



## HonestGenetics (Nov 22, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> The one constant I've seen in my 30 years of involvement with growing this plant is drama. Jah knows that the critics will always show...and somebody will always try to steal your fire or stab you in the back. All you can do is let your work speak for itself. Glad WW tipped you to the thread. He's right...but it's not so much about price points for me...'cus if I get 14 seeds (like I did in this pack) ....even for $150 (I paid 1/2 that) and I can't make that jive on the backside...10 fold....sumpins wrong and it ain't the cost of the beans. But yeah....on pics and info....yes.....more is always better. I only found ONE pic of SJ out there on a Google search. That's crazy. Put the pics up....and ignore the experts when they tell you your cut isn't "the real one" LOL.
> 
> I'm one to take chances on folks from the sidelines (not a knock...I just never saw/heard of your gear before) when I think the lineages could play out well. I saw the Scarlett's and couldn't figure out why they were still sitting there @ $75 a pack...so said WTF and gave em a try. Hopefully the fat pack will be a good sign of things to come. If these are 2 years old they didn't show it. They popped faster than anything else in a pop of 20.
> 
> I have a few more a few weeks ahead of these that are just now hitting 12/12. Kind of a look-see over a variety of new-to-me fems/S-1's from a variety of chuckers to see who might be tossing down something worthy (stable) of a stint in the OD garden this Summer. These will hit the bloom tent in a week or so. Hopin' for good things. Will update when there's something to show of note.View attachment 4237384


Oh those seeds are most definitely nearing two years old now and I retest them every couple months for vitality and they are still exploding like wildfire after hitting water. I breed using a strictly vegan probiotic diet and it leads to extremely healthy seeds. Besides that I know how to desiccate them correctly and I know how to properly store my seed stocks for viability.
With regards to photo availability on IG I think you guys are forgetting that my 70k follower page has been deleted twice now. My 8k page that I primarily used for my actual flower/oil business was deleted. I had another page get up to 2k and then that got deleted. And even another page that hit got deleted before hitting 500. It’s more than just following the terms of IG that’s getting me hit, rival breeders are upset by how popular my brand has gotten and their way of dealing with me is quite immature. It doesn’t help that people are pretty much terrible at using the #HonestGenetics on their posts, that does make it harder for people to find existing photos too. I plan on making it clear on the new packaging that I want people to hashtag their posts. But people there are literally thousands of photos of my gear that have been posted to Instagram over the years. I realize my pages being hit makes them harder to find, and I also realize it doesn’t help that some of my best growers have been deleted multiple times on IG as well. However I think the logic that I’m newer has to do with my refusal to stock seedbanks. I still do throw Greenline drops occasionally because he’s an old friend but I’ve had really bad experiences dealing with other seedbanks and have thusly cut them all off and refused to take on others. I have been contacted by 75% of the bigger seedbanks out there asking me for a drop, I have said NO. That’s a personal choice, I prefer people just come directly to me if they want my gear so that I can verify it’s authenticity and that it was stored correctly. Also my price point can be best that way. It’s a win for everyone.
So just bear with me people while I once again build an IG page from the ground up.
I do have a lawyer working on getting my old pages restored as well. If you are unaware of this, allow me to enlighten you, IG claims posting cannabis is breaking their terms because it is federally illegal. They do not offer a Human Resources department and respond only via a computer system they installed. If you want to deal with a human at IG you literally must hire a lawyer. The appeals process is a mess, it took over 100 appeals to get my biggest page back and then it was hit again 5 days later. So now I have to resort to legal means to be restored and hopefully acquire a Blue Checkmark. Instagram has deleted thousands of Cannabis pages since this summer especially, it is a mess right now


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 22, 2018)

HonestGenetics said:


> I don’t think you read through my email back to you at all based on what you’re saying here. And I am far from new, I predate most brands on the market today. And no pictures? No descriptions? I sent you incredibly detailed descriptions for each and every strain, and you never once emailed asking for a picture of anything. And most of my strains are $75, only a few are $100, and only one strain was $150 and was limited to 13 packs total being released. That’s the best price point in the entire business for quality gear. Don’t come on here misinforming people or trying to misrepresent the things I told you, you never emailed one single additional question, and you clearly didn’t read the email. I even include freebies on purchases which are clearly written in both emails I sent you. Try reading before writing next time, and maybe do some research on me before calling me “new”, that was a beyond ridiculous statement


Don't get on here your first day and blow it with your attitude..... first of all your email was all jumbled and and illegible. Secondly I can say I had an IG deleted at 200k would know any different. Nope you wouldn't so saying that is irrelevant. I've been on the forums since the internet began. And been on IG since people started using it for herb. And I've never heard of you. And the attitude you carry on here will either help or hurt you. And so far, no Bueno. I didnt knock you or talk shit. And even said that, but yet you start getting agitated over s statement. And ones that's true at that. No one has ever heard of you. I would've bought some but ima pass now. There's just as good and some better for a lower price point. And better attitude. And I only got 1 email from you. So I'm not misleading or misrepresenting anything. But you sure showed how you engage with potential customers. So thanks for that. You have yourself a great thanksgiving.


----------



## HonestGenetics (Nov 22, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Don't get on here your first day and blow it with your attitude..... first of all your email was all jumbled and and illegible. Secondly I can say I had an IG deleted at 200k would know any different. Nope you wouldn't so saying that is irrelevant. I've been on the forums since the internet began. And been on IG since people started using it for herb. And I've never heard of you. And the attitude you carry on here will either help or hurt you. And so far, no Bueno. I didnt knock you or talk shit. And even said that, but yet you start getting agitated over s statement. And ones that's true at that. No one has ever heard of you. I would've bought some but ima pass now. There's just as good and some better for a lower price point. And better attitude. And I only got 1 email from you. So I'm not misleading or misrepresenting anything. But you sure showed how you engage with potential customers. So thanks for that. You have yourself a great thanksgiving.


I’m great at dealing with customers who actually take the time to talk to me or ask questions. The moment you tried to tell a version on my life story that didn’t happen without even asking a single question was the moment I didn’t want or need your business. Straight up


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 22, 2018)

HonestGenetics said:


> I’m great at dealing with customers who actually take the time to talk to me or ask questions. The moment you tried to tell a version on my life story that didn’t happen without even asking a single question was the moment I didn’t want or need your business. Straight up


Well that's good bc I don't want gear in my tents..... Great way to start your thread on here. You remind me of someone that's been on here before. Under a different name. You're so big and all the banks want you. But you've never ever heard of riu until today. I find that hard to believe. You have yourself a blessed day.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 22, 2018)

HonestGenetics said:


> I’m great at dealing with customers who actually take the time to talk to me or ask questions. The moment you tried to tell a version on my life story that didn’t happen without even asking a single question was the moment I didn’t want or need your business. Straight up


And I told what your email said. Prices were from 100-150 so I'm glad I misrepresented the price. So what's the real price then since I told something completely different than your email


----------



## HonestGenetics (Nov 22, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well that's good bc I don't want gear in my tents..... Great way to start your thread on here. You remind me of someone that's been on here before. Under a different name. You're so big and all the banks want you. But you've never ever heard of riu until today. I find that hard to believe. You have yourself a blessed day.


In my circle we refer to this as Trollitup, not RIU. And it’s people like you that give the site its bad name, hence me never taking a moment to get on here. Before IG I was on Overgrow, and since that was pre 2012 when I changed my name to Honest Herbal that was indeed a different name. Let’s be real buddy you hit me up asking for seeds because you liked the photos, talked smack, and then had it thrown back in your face. I’m not desperate for business and I certainly don’t want yours


----------



## HonestGenetics (Nov 22, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> And I told what your email said. Prices were from 100-150 so I'm glad I misrepresented the price. So what's the real price then since I told something completely different than your email


Almost every strain listed is $75, only six strains are $100 and all of those are limited to 30 packs, the only strain for $150 was limited to 13 packs total. I sent you an email both with and without the descriptions. It’s clearly written and is far from illegible, every single strain has its own asterisk(*)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Don't get on here your first day and blow it with your attitude.....
> first of all your email was all jumbled and and illegible.
> the attitude you carry on here will either help or hurt you. And so far, no Bueno.
> you start getting agitated over s statement.
> you sure showed how you engage.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2018)

HonestGenetics said:


> Let’s be real buddy you hit me up asking for seeds because you liked the photos, talked smack, and then had it thrown back in your face. I’m not desperate for business and I certainly don’t want yours


You sound like a cat I could support. Good instincts.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 22, 2018)

FWIW....I personally was talking about a general Google search. Such a search definitely brings up a lot of info/pictures on other strains/breeders/etc. 

As someone without a mobile device... I don't use hashtags or IG much. IG is basically a one way platform without a phone. You can set up a page but you can't post pics on it. I realize I'm probably in the minority on all of that...but it is what it is (and it's a choice). Either way...none of the pictures you speak to on IG seem to show up outside of IG ... so while it seems to be hot and the place to be right now for many...and there are thousands of pictures/etc. THERE.....it's not a banner of any sort on the Net to sell seeds or get pics/info out there to anyone outside of IG from what I can see. For me...there's too much BS/same old commentary and "like wow man..where can i get those seeds at?" idiocy on IG when most of the seeds being talked about can be purchased in a number of ways outside of IG if the person asking would only get the fuck off IG and stop openly groveling for seeds/kissing ass/etc...


----------



## HonestGenetics (Nov 22, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> FWIW....I personally was talking about a general Google search. Such a search definitely brings up a lot of info/pictures on other strains/breeders/etc.
> 
> As someone without a mobile device... I don't use hashtags or IG much. IG is basically a one way platform without a phone. You can set up a page but you can't post pics on it. I realize I'm probably in the minority on all of that...but it is what it is (and it's a choice). Either way...none of the pictures you speak to on IG seem to show up outside of IG ... so while it seems to be hot and the place to be right now for many...and there are thousands of pictures/etc. THERE.....it's not a banner of any sort on the Net to sell seeds or get pics/info out there to anyone outside of IG from what I can see. For me...there's too much BS/same old commentary and "like wow man..where
> 
> I first got on IG when it was all starting up and it was fun for awhile. Made me stop looking at any forums, and definitely helped me make some great connections and meet some awesome growers over the last few years. That said, when the pages of me and so many of my growers started getting hit it was a real kick in the balls for sure. It’s an incredible pain to go through my phone


I first got on IG when it was all starting up and it was fun for awhile. Made me stop looking at any of the forums by about 2014 when it really started to blow up with the cannabis community. I definitely made some great connections and got linked with some awesome growers over the last few years. That said, when the pages of me and so many of my grower friends started getting hit this spring, summer, and fall, it was a real kick in the balls for sure. It’s an incredible chore to go through my phone now and try to find these pictures because they don’t have labels or good organization. Luckily my memory is solid on what they are when I see them, but it’s a real pain to do it. So I have to agree with you now, it would have been awesome to just go back in time and run a backup via the forums too. Hindsight is 20/20 on that choice. I’ll be sure and post more photos on here soon. So far file uploads haven’t worked off my phone. I will most likely need to do it from my computer. I haven’t thought about Rollitup in ages, didn’t know people were still on here lol


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 22, 2018)

HonestGenetics said:


> Almost every strain listed is $75, only six strains are $100 and all of those are limited to 30 packs, the only strain for $150 was limited to 13 packs total. I sent you an email both with and without the descriptions. It’s clearly written and is far from illegible, every single strain has its own asterisk(*)


I wasn't meaning you typed it all shitty. I mean when the email showed up. It all kinds of extra characters. Html code and stuff in it. So it wasnt legible. All I could make out were the prices from 100 to 150. None of the descriptions were in the right order so it didn't make any sense. And a simple search of you shows nothing. Instead of being just like every new breeder that pops talking. Post some of your pics here of your work. Not everyone is on IG. And there's no way to prove any of what you said as truth. I was interested in some of the crosses the OP posted. But you completely turned me and any of my circle off with your attitude. Thanks for the prices listed here. Makes a tad more sense.


----------



## HonestGenetics (Nov 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You sound like a cat I could support. Good instincts.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 22, 2018)

HonestGenetics said:


> In my circle we refer to this as Trollitup, not RIU. And it’s people like you that give the site its bad name, hence me never taking a moment to get on here. Before IG I was on Overgrow, and since that was pre 2012 when I changed my name to Honest Herbal that was indeed a different name. Let’s be real buddy you hit me up asking for seeds because you liked the photos, talked smack, and then had it thrown back in your face. I’m not desperate for business and I certainly don’t want yours


Hahahaha yeah I'm good on some hermie city cookies. Now you've heard of riu. An hour ago you had never heard of it. Honest genetics huh. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> you completely turned me and *any of my circle* off with your attitude.


May the circle be unbroken, dude.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 22, 2018)

Thank you @min0r for starting this thread. 

I've always been curious about the work but last year the only place I saw Honest Genetics listed was GLO and I haven't ordered from Rick in awhile. 
Looks like their branching out which is great, and working with nice genetics at a decent price...also great. 


And thanks Honest, for coming *back *to RIU. It clear from your post you knew it existed, just didn't realize it was active.

Its not as trolly as people make it out to be. Avoid the politics section and the scammers and just keeping doing your thing and let your work speak for itself.
After checking the pics on IG, that shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## HonestGenetics (Nov 22, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I wasn't meaning you typed it all shitty. I mean when the email showed up. It all kinds of extra characters. Html code and stuff in it. So it wasnt legible. All I could make out were the prices from 100 to 150. None of the descriptions were in the right order so it didn't make any sense. And a simple search of you shows nothing. Instead of being just like every new breeder that pops talking. Post some of your pics here of your work. Not everyone is on IT. And there's no way to prove any of what you said as truth. I was interested in some of the crosses the OP posted. But you completely turned me and any of my circle off with your attitude. Thanks for the prices listed here. Makes a tad more sense.





whytewidow said:


> I wasn't meaning you typed it all shitty. I mean when the email showed up. It all kinds of extra characters. Html code and stuff in it. So it wasnt legible. All I could make out were the prices from 100 to 150. None of the descriptions were in the right order so it didn't make any sense. And a simple search of you shows nothing. Instead of being just like every new breeder that pops talking. Post some of your pics here of your work. Not everyone is on IG. And there's no way to prove any of what you said as truth. I was interested in some of the crosses the OP posted. But you completely turned me and any of my circle off with your attitude. Thanks for the prices listed here. Makes a tad more sense.


You were saying something about no way to prove I’m telling the truth?... it’s called pictures. I took this particular photo of my phone right after clearing all my old posts out and then making several new posts that I thought would better fit IGs terms. But now I know the terms aren’t the issue, it’s the trolls. I know exactly why you weren’t aware of my pages btw, you were blocked because it was reported to me that you were scamming breeders and doing chargebacks with seedbanks. I actually forgot about you until a user on here messaged and reminded me of your reputation. Sounds like you should worry about your own reputation instead of mine


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 22, 2018)

HonestGenetics said:


>





HonestGenetics said:


> View attachment 4237392
> 
> 
> You were saying something about no way to prove I’m telling the truth?... it’s called pictures. I took this particular photo of my phone right after clearing all my old posts out and then making several new posts that I thought would better fit IGs terms. But now I know the terms aren’t the issue, it’s the the trolls. I know exactly why you weren’t aware of my pages btw, you were blocked because it was reported to me that you were scamming breeders and doing chargebacks with seedbanks. I actually forgot about you until a user on here messaged and reminded me of your reputation. Sounds like you should worry about your own reputation instead of mine



Lol that's funny. I have never bought a pack of beans off of IG. Not one. Lmfao. How would one do a chargeback or whatever if you've never bought beans. I run nothing but testers. And have for years. Or my own crosses. So try again.


Edit: But you can leave me blocked. I can see the only person growing out your gear. And I'm good. Lmfao. I'd rather run the testers I run. Happy Turkey day. And I'm not a breeder. I've never sold a pack of seeds. I give my shit out for free. Always have. I'm a chucker. Nothing more.


----------



## HonestGenetics (Nov 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you @min0r for starting this thread.
> 
> I've always been curious about the work but last year the only place I saw Honest Genetics listed was GLO and I haven't ordered from Rick in awhile.
> Looks like their branching out which is great, and working with nice genetics at a decent price...also great.
> ...


Yeah, I was for sure aware of Rollitup, I’d never heard the RIU acronym but after thinking about it for a few minutes today I was like wait, rollitup? I honestly had no idea anyone was still on here. I wish I had known that, could have saved a few years worth of photo references lol. I’ll make an effort over the coming weeks to start making more posts here as well as on my newest IG account. To be real it’s been kinda a pain in the ass each time I’ve had to start the account over and it’s made me less passionate about using IG. Especially having so many of my grow friends get their pages ripped down as well, it’s like starting from scratch, it just takes so much of the fun out of it!
Anyways, I would love to help you out, I absolutely understand that people have had issues with Ricky in the past, and I also refuse to stock other seedbanks because of some issues I’ve had with them and huge numbers of customer issues stemming from their lack of attention to their customers.
It’s easier for me to cut out the middlemen and offer direct sales. Which I believe is probably rocking the boat with a lot of these guys. Contact me directly if you want anything, I’m always happy to help


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 22, 2018)

HonestGenetics said:


> View attachment 4237392
> 
> 
> You were saying something about no way to prove I’m telling the truth?... it’s called pictures. I took this particular photo of my phone right after clearing all my old posts out and then making several new posts that I thought would better fit IGs terms. But now I know the terms aren’t the issue, it’s the the trolls. I know exactly why you weren’t aware of my pages btw, you were blocked because it was reported to me that you were scamming breeders and doing chargebacks with seedbanks. I actually forgot about you until a user on here messaged and reminded me of your reputation. Sounds like you should worry about your own reputation instead of mine


Let's see this message of me doing chargebacks to seedbanks or whatever. Let's see it. Either put it up or stfu. Bc that's straight bullshit.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 22, 2018)

Lmfao. I'd have to make a bunch of seeds wouldnt I. To do charge back n shit. Be really hard in my little tiny personal grow area. That i cant even stand all the way up in. I have never sold anything in my life. I TEST. And everything I've been shipped to test has and is tested. Not one breeder has ever said anything to me. About not popping anything. And I test for quite a few. Some have over 500k followers. But I did figure out your strains. You're part of greenline. Ripoffs like no other. I KNEW I KNEW YOU FROM SOMEWHERE. LMFAO. I KNEW IT. And alot of your strains are the exact same. Jus named differently. That's exactly where you come from. Honest genetics. Greenline one in the same. Funny his ol ladys psgs just got hit too.

Edit: and I said post where I did a charge back. Not something someone typed. You could've typed that in fukn memo. Or one of the people on here that I dont get along with. Idrc. Show me where I did any business with a seedbank. Please I will give you my entire seed collection. Which I can bet ya is alot bigger than yours. But that's here nor there. Show me where anyone has even carried any strain with my logo on it. Bc its everywhere, but not one in a sale or purchase. I'm waiting greenline.


----------



## HonestGenetics (Nov 22, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Lmfao. I'd have to make a bunch of seeds wouldnt I. To do charge back n shit. Be really hard in my little tiny person grow area. That i cant even stand all the way up in. I have never sold anything in my life. I TEST. And everything I've been shipped to test has and is tested. Not one breeder has ever said anything to me. About not popping anything. And I test for quite a few. Some have over 500k followers. But I did figure out your strains. You're part of greenline. Ripoffs like no other. I KNEW I KNEW YOU FROM SOMEWHERE. LMFAO. I KNEW IT. And alot of your strains are the exact same. Jus named differently. That's exactly where you come from. Honest genetics. Greenline one in the same. Funny his ol ladys psgs just got hit too.


You’ve had every single statement thrown back in your face already with proof to back it. You also clearly cannot read very well. Greenline is most definitely a friend of mine, I’ve already addressed that on here as well as his problems he’s personally had that I am unrelated to. There are literally thousands of people who have met us both at shows and we live and operate businesses in separate states. You are a troll, plain and simple, I’m not even taking the time to respond to you anymore, so go ahead and take the last word, I don’t need it, it’s obvious to anyone who takes the time and reads this stuff who the fraud is


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 22, 2018)

HonestGenetics said:


> View attachment 4237409


Hahahaha I know exactly who that is. From the GPS thread. But yeah I'm so good I can threaten people to send me seeds. Lmfao. That jus doesnt even make sense. If I threaten you, are you gonna send me seeds. Hahahahaha. That's why I like weed. Bc it makes you laugh. Well I had a great Turkey day. With all my seeds people send me bc I threatened them. Hahahahahaha. We all had turkey and ham. And jus chuckled.....


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 22, 2018)

HonestGenetics said:


> You’ve had every single statement thrown back in your face already with proof to back it. You also clearly cannot read very well. Greenline is most definitely a friend of mine, I’ve already addressed that on here as well as his problems he’s personally had that I am unrelated to. There are literally thousands of people who have met us both at shows and we live and operate businesses in separate states. You are a troll, plain and simple, I’m not even taking the time to respond to you anymore, so go ahead and take the last word, I don’t need it, it’s obvious to anyone who takes the time and reads this stuff who the fraud is



Yeah and you stole their strains changed the name. And used them as your own. Shitty thing to do to a friend. But hey its whatever. You have yourself great rest of your evening. Cheers.


----------



## 420nstargazer (Nov 22, 2018)

@HonestGenetics 
Forgive me if I'm wrong, but weren't you GLO's 'in-house breeder', for lack of a better term? Seems like I remember the name. But I for sure remember your gear on their site. Which leads me to......



whytewidow said:


> And been on IG since people started using it for herb. And I've never heard of you.


Sorry man, there's no way you hadn't heard of him when you first reached out to him if you're as in as you say you are.

You do realize you constantly contradict yourself, right? 
........



whytewidow said:


> How would one do a chargeback or whatever if you've never bought beans. I run nothing but testers. And have for years. Or my own crosses. So try again.



If this is the case, then why the hostility towards GPS (I'm not defending gu or his practices) when you had a low germ rate a while back? I think there was another issue you made up back then also, but it escapes me. 
If they were testers, since you "run nothing but testers", then isn't finding low germ rates part of your job description, not a way of trying to use it to angle for free seeds?

I say this with no hostility, only genuine concern....you need to research bipolar disorder. 

Best of luck on your grows!!


----------



## HonestGenetics (Nov 23, 2018)

420nstargazer said:


> @HonestGenetics
> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but weren't you GLO's 'in-house breeder', for lack of a better term? Seems like I remember the name. But I for sure remember your gear on their site. Which leads me to......
> 
> 
> ...


I wondered if he realized his contradictions too. And he responded to things that weren’t even said quite a few times. Made me question his overall sanity...

Anyways, I have somewhat addressed that question already in my previous posts but I’ll more directly and in depth answer this time so that it can be squashed for good. I absolutely did not breed Orange Tree, Bananimal, High-C, or any other Greenline Seed Company strain. That work was all done by Ricky and Amber who are the team behind Greenline Organics Nursery as well as Greenline Organics Seed Company. They are engaged and have been a couple for about a decade now. People tend to like speaking to Amber more than Ricky because Amber is a total sweetheart and she puts more of an effort into customers who reach out to her.

Ricky is known for having a Massachusetts attitude and being a bit blunt with people. We are the products of our upbringing after all.

So to clarify something that’s a huge misnomer in the IG/cannabis community, I personally have never “Ghost Bred” strains for anyone else. And that includes Greenline. Our work actually focuses on pretty different stuff, I use a lot of Moms that I hunted myself that no one else has access to. There’s also stuff I bred and work with that I have never shared. Ricky only just recently got gifted my Chocolate Frosting mother and my Blue Hurricane mother as well, hence why no strains have been made by him with those yet whereas I have a lot of stuff made with both Moms already. I haven’t yet shared with the community a ton of projects I’ve been working the last two years. I’m still doing rigorous testing on them and I only release stuff when I’m personally super proud of the results.
Anyways....

Probably three things confuse people about GL and I more than anything.

#1 a post made by Relentless a couple years ago when he and Ricky had a falling out. He brought me into that one for some reason and claimed we were the same guy. Which was asinine behavior on his part since he knew for a fact we weren’t and had tried to contact me to arbitrate with GL on his behalf prior to that. And I told him to man up and squash his own beef and that I wasn’t trying to be involved. I also told him that Greenline had mad respect for him and his work(which was true at that time). Relentless tried to tell me he would set me up over at Seeds Here Now if I would ditch Greenline Organics Seedbank entirely. I said absolutely not and only after that did Relentless block me and make his post I later heard about and was given snapshots of. Which was just immature behavior. One thing Ricky and I absolutely have in common is a sense of loyalty. Greenline regardless of any personal beef he’s had in fact gave me the biggest bump of any other person in the whole entire industry. He will always be my friend for that reason, I can only treat people based on the way they personally have treated me and in my world Ricky is a solid dude. He definitely dropped the ball on customer service at one point for a long time but he’s also running five other companies. I mean how many people are even aware that he’s in the Avocado import business? Or that he’s 10% owner of DipNdabs? Or part owner of three other businesses that isn’t even Greenline Organics? I personally think he just bit off more than he could chew and he got bad at packaging and sending orders out in a timely manner. I hear a lot better things from people nowadays and Ricky tells me he sends out once a week these days as well.

#2 Is his oldest IG was listed on the back of my seed packaging. At that time the logic there was pretty simple. He was my sole distributor and so I wanted people to know where to go to get my gear and see reposts of it. People could go to his page, open his website and have a direct link to my wares. Back then I didn’t deal directly to customers or with any other bank. And my later Seedbank dealings were something of a mess and I ended up taking care of many of their customers for them. In absolute retrospect I should have made a smaller order on that packaging but they tempt you with lowering the overall price by buying more on those deals. My newest packaging that will be ready in late January is going to make things more clear that I am just me and no one else.

#3 and probably the source of the most confusion of all was at the 2016 Emerald Cup Greenline had prepared his Orange Tree S1 Seeds as well as some Cherry Pie crosses. However Shatterlabels had dropped the ball on getting his packaging order done on time. Ricky and I have been friends for a long time, our friendship actually preceded his seedbank. He’s always been a really solid guy to me and anyone who ever had a concern with him that told me about it later said it was taken care of. However not usually in a very timely manner and that almost always was the issue brought to my attention. Anyways he didn’t have his own packaging and wanted to release his new lines at Emerald Cup and asked me if I was ok with them going out in Honest Genetics packaging since I had a ton of mylars already. I remember at the time I quipped to him something like “they better not suck Ricky” which was just my way of saying yes lol. In retrospect I wish I’d told him to put those out in small ziplocks with stickers from stickermule or something since that could have been assembled in a few days short notice but I didn’t. Hindsight is definitely 20/20 in my experience. I didn’t encounter the confusion lasting over two years out from that lmao

Anyways, that’s the long answer to your question. The short is just no.

Bananimal actually was bred before I even met Ricky. He had those seeds ready a couple years before he even grew them out. And Orange Tree was made shortly after I met him. I remember talking with GL for hours on end over the phone back in the day about our different breeding strategies and traits we felt were stuff to watch out for. And honestly he and I don’t always agree on certain things, but his work is a lot better than most I see. I can’t speak from growing his lines personally(we actually rarely share our personal creations lol), but he definitely breeds some fire because I’ve smoked tons of flower samples from Greenline Organics Nursery and it was some fuego!

That all said, I did breed DipNdots. For some reason people forget that one was actually mine and credit GL instead. Ricky did the pheno hunt on that one and sold a clone of it that got passed around for awhile. I actually wasn’t completely thrilled with DipNdots and it was released to only a handful of growers. I’m pretty sure my homie DifferentShadesOfGreen has most of those packs and still hasn’t popped them, he even got some other packs gifted to him from my other homie Stickwicketz lol. I personally am estatic about Chocolate Frosted Sherbert, it has very similar genetics and I feel that one I just nailed it 1000%

I hope that was a clear and concise answer to your question lol, sorry for the lengthy response it took hahaha


----------



## HonestGenetics (Nov 23, 2018)

min0r said:


> Chocolate frosting - (Nor Cal Dos-Si-Dos x Mint chocolate chip)View attachment 4237093


Just wanted to say, I definitely appreciate you taking the time to preserve some of my photos and share them on here. Hopefully now that we’ve gotten my life story outta the way we can keep this forum about my actual strains lmao.
So again, thanks! I always appreciate knowing people out there are real fans of the work being done and I can tell that you took the actual time to follow me and save photos from GadsdenGardens page before he got hit. That guy is a buddy of mine and I’ve been to his gardens in Portland personally, he does an excellent job with my strains. Pretty soon he’s gonna be rocking a whole new list of cuts from my work as well


----------



## HonestGenetics (Nov 23, 2018)

A fresh clipped nug from my Sin City Kush F3 line. The F1 original was bred by Alphakronik. He’s a guy I’ve never met personally but I have a lot of respect for the work he did. It’s very rare I work someone else’s line in this manner, that’s how good it was. Out of respect for his original creation I will not be releasing this line, but the crosses I made with the F3 male are incredible and are available now in extremely limited quantities


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 23, 2018)

The only guy growing out yer gear here feels pretty damn special for coming up as an arguing point in the drama. LOL. Fuckin' A.

Wish I had more funds to snag a few more of these but I've tapped things hard of late on the seed purchase front. I used to be able to just roll but legality has nixxed the Seed Fund pretty good around here. Ah.....I miss the good old days.....but I digress. Fuckin' Easy Streeters...

Always gonna be drama. Hard to do...but ignoring it sends the strongest message. I'm well over the characters, stories, and the games in this hobby (though I will admit to getting sucked in (off) at times)....I just want easy access, decent pricing, and good communication....and that is rare it seems in this "let's argue"/I know so and so and he says you suck world. Such is why I play this game pretty much in solo mode and grow what I want that appears interesting not what is the latest/greatest.

I still say get pics up. RIU is still here because so many other forums....centered around a seed shop/money-making scheme always go bust or take folks cash and burn hard. The pics/threads here are searchable on Google and that, IMO, makes info easy to find. I don't need fan boy shit that seems to be "IG"....see me....look what I grow...my shit is better than yours and that guy over there I don't even know sucks... 

makes ya wonder if these guys really smoke weed....and if it's really any good...


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2018)

HonestGenetics said:


> View attachment 4237490 A fresh clipped nug from my Sin City Kush F3 line. The F1 original was bred by Alphakronik. He’s a guy I’ve never met personally but I have a lot of respect for the work he did. It’s very rare I work someone else’s line in this manner, that’s how good it was. Out of respect for his original creation I will not be releasing this line, but the crosses I made with the F3 male are incredible and are available now in extremely limited quantities


If you’re here to use our website to promote and advertise you’ll need to hit the “advertise here” button 

Otherwise you’re welcome to use the forum as a regular member and not a business person and we’re happy to have that !

Also ps posting PMs in public is a banable offence


----------



## 420nstargazer (Nov 23, 2018)

HonestGenetics said:


> I wondered if he realized his contradictions too. And he responded to things that weren’t even said quite a few times. Made me question his overall sanity...
> 
> Anyways, I have somewhat addressed that question already in my previous posts but I’ll more directly and in depth answer this time so that it can be squashed for good. I absolutely did not breed Orange Tree, Bananimal, High-C, or any other Greenline Seed Company strain. That work was all done by Ricky and Amber who are the team behind Greenline Organics Nursery as well as Greenline Organics Seed Company. They are engaged and have been a couple for about a decade now. People tend to like speaking to Amber more than Ricky because Amber is a total sweetheart and she puts more of an effort into customers who reach out to her.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the mini bio/clarification 
Nice looking offerings ya got there. 

Best of luck to you!!


----------



## min0r (Nov 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you @min0r for starting this thread.
> 
> I've always been curious about the work but last year the only place I saw Honest Genetics listed was GLO and I haven't ordered from Rick in awhile.
> Looks like their branching out which is great, and working with nice genetics at a decent price...also great.
> ...


no problem man, spreading informations a hobby of mine haha.


HonestGenetics said:


> Just wanted to say, I definitely appreciate you taking the time to preserve some of my photos and share them on here. Hopefully now that we’ve gotten my life story outta the way we can keep this forum about my actual strains lmao.
> So again, thanks! I always appreciate knowing people out there are real fans of the work being done and I can tell that you took the actual time to follow me and save photos from GadsdenGardens page before he got hit. That guy is a buddy of mine and I’ve been to his gardens in Portland personally, he does an excellent job with my strains. Pretty soon he’s gonna be rocking a whole new list of cuts from my work as well


you're welcome, not a problem man, i can see that your work & gadsdens has a lot of effort put into it, and i just thought it was under appreciated, since i couldn't find anything online about your genetics.
thanks for all of the detailed responses, i greatly appreciate you clearing the air with what people were saying.
keep up with the amazing work, i look forward to putting up more photos as this thread lives on.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 23, 2018)

min0r said:


> no problem man, spreading informations a hobby of mine haha.


----------



## bubbahaze (Nov 23, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> The only guy growing out yer gear here feels pretty damn special for coming up as an arguing point in the drama. LOL. Fuckin' A.
> 
> Wish I had more funds to snag a few more of these but I've tapped things hard of late on the seed purchase front. I used to be able to just roll but legality has nixxed the Seed Fund pretty good around here. Ah.....I miss the good old days.....but I digress. Fuckin' Easy Streeters...
> 
> ...



I have 5 of his varieties going but I got mine from sol seeds, not glo and I've never had a problem with glo the company just the owners attitude


----------



## min0r (Nov 23, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> I have 5 of his varieties going but I got mine from sol seeds, not glo and I've never had a problem with glo the company just the owners attitude


post pictures if you can. i'd love to see


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 23, 2018)

I got mine the same place, bubbahaze. 

Kinda thought the hammer would come down on that post. But hey.....Strainly was set up for that >exact< reason. Folks are starting to figure out that direct sales cuts out the middleman. 

But no loss. I never purchase anything from folks who (have to) advertise on pot forums anyway. It always seems just a bit shady/trend/(very) overpriced when it's directly associated with a weed forum. 

Yes...would love to see some pics @ some point. I'll toss some up once I start getting some bud action.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2018)

sunni said:


> Also ps posting PMs in public is a banable offence


Hi, sunni, hope you had a nice T'giving. Good of you to take into account that the posted PM was in direct response to a request / challenge.



whytewidow said:


> Let's see this message of me doing chargebacks to seedbanks or whatever. Let's see it. Either put it up or stfu. Bc that's straight bullshit.


You cats do a great job on RIU.


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 23, 2018)

HonestGenetics said:


> Silver is essentially the same idea as that, it won’t kill the plant in small doses but it certainly will destroy the DNA at a molecular level if overdone.


Straight bullshit right here, folks.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 23, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> I have 5 of his varieties going but I got mine from sol seeds, not glo and I've never had a problem with glo the company just the owners attitude


I have nothing but positive experiences with SOL too. Decent prices and quick shipping.
I've gotten some deals at GLO (slowest shipping of any company) but not enough for me to continue to give that dude any further business. In this saturated market there's far better banks to deal with.
Think I'll stick with my instincts on this one.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 23, 2018)

Curious to see what's in these beans. I sent an email to Honest and have purchased a couple packs to try out. I picked up a pack each of ScarJo and Oregon Orange Punch with Purple Frosting as freebies.

I won't know anything until I get a chance to grow some out, but right off the bat...I have a tracking number for my shipped order, on the same day making it, so I'm pretty ok with that. $75 for a pack of fems at 10+ seeds/pack is damn good pricing imo. Lastly, he was very cordial in our email correspondence, and that means something to me.

Now it's just a wait and see game. Looking to pop a couple of each fem cross right off and see what I see.


----------



## min0r (Nov 23, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Curious to see what's in these beans. I sent an email to Honest and have purchased a couple packs to try out. I picked up a pack each of ScarJo and Oregon Orange Punch with Purple Frosting as freebies.
> 
> I won't know anything until I get a chance to grow some out, but right off the bat...I have a tracking number for my shipped order, on the same day making it, so I'm pretty ok with that. $75 for a pack of fems at 10+ seeds/pack is damn good pricing imo. Lastly, he was very cordial in our email correspondence, and that means something to me.
> 
> Now it's just a wait and see game. Looking to pop a couple of each fem cross right off and see what I see.


post pictures once you get some.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Curious to see what's in these beans. I sent an email to Honest and have purchased a couple packs to try out. I picked up a pack each of ScarJo and Oregon Orange Punch with Purple Frosting as freebies.
> 
> I won't know anything until I get a chance to grow some out, but right off the bat...I have a tracking number for my shipped order, on the same day making it, so I'm pretty ok with that. $75 for a pack of fems at 10+ seeds/pack is damn good pricing imo. Lastly, he was very cordial in our email correspondence, and that means something to me.


Same here. Having gotten an ok, I could see some winners of these finding some offspring landing in the BBB barn.

1 x Banana Punchsicle [fem[ - $75
1 x Oregon Orange Punch [fem] - $75
$150 - $30 [ 20% off sale ] = $120 + $10 ship = $130
free pack - Frost Factory


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 23, 2018)

min0r said:


> post pictures once you get some.


Will do. Tracking says I'll have the seeds Tuesday so hopefully I'll have some planted in starter pots by Wednesday.


Amos Otis said:


> Same here. Having gotten an ok, I could see some winners of these finding some offspring landing in the BBB barn.
> 
> 1 x Banana Punchsicle [fem[ - $75
> 1 x Oregon Orange Punch [fem] - $75
> ...


I forgot to mention the 20% off, good catch.

I almost went with Banana Cocktail myself, be interested to see how those go for you. Hope you find something worthy of being added to the Orgi.


----------



## kds710 (Nov 25, 2018)

for IG users all it takes is to search the #honestgenetics hashtag and you'll find over 800 pictures of his gear in any phase just sayin.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 26, 2018)

Well guys, at the absolute least I can say that @HonestGenetics has delivered on his end of our agreement.

 

With an extra feebie pack, no less.

I'm looking to start a few in the coming days, and will try and post as I grow.


----------



## min0r (Nov 26, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Well guys, at the absolute least I can say that @HonestGenetics has delivered on his end of our agreement.
> 
> View attachment 4239360
> 
> ...


i'm so jealous of that mint choc chip.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 26, 2018)

min0r said:


> i'm so jealous of that mint choc chip.


He hooked up the freebies. I asked for Purple Frosting with my 2 packs purchased (which is the fattest freebie pack I've ever seen), the MCC is extra. I can't wait to get some of these going. 

Thanks for starting this thread...I never would've known about the guy otherwise.


----------



## growslut (Nov 26, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> He hooked up the freebies. I asked for Purple Frosting with my 2 packs purchased (which is the fattest freebie pack I've ever seen), the MCC is extra. I can't wait to get some of these going.
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread...I never would've known about the guy otherwise.


Did you check the bean count? I was stoked to get 10 but I think most have at least 16 seeds in there. A couple in each container look whitish pale and might not be viable, but 14 still look great. Hope they grow as good as the pictures!


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 26, 2018)

growslut said:


> Did you check the bean count? I was stoked to get 10 but I think most have at least 16 seeds in there. A couple in each container look whitish pale and might not be viable, but 14 still look great. Hope they grow as good as the pictures!


Not yet, but if it's anything like the freebie Purple Frosting count, I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Thanks for starting this thread...I never would've known about the guy otherwise.


ditto


----------



## dirtyshawa (Nov 28, 2018)

I was just popping in to riu to see if greenline was still cool (we always had good biz), and I stumbled on this thread. This thread clears up a lot. Anyway, I didn’t know what to think of Honest Genetics, but dude seems like a solid cat. I’ll definitely pick up some gear to begin the New Year


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 29, 2018)

Stuck 2 each of ScarJo and Oregon Orange Punch in coco/perlite today. No pics because who wants to see an empty pot . Will post a pic when I see something pop up.

I'll be running these under my 3000k QB, feeding with Megacrop nutrients. This will be a 12/12 from seed run in my tiny 2x2x4 tent.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Nov 29, 2018)

Sorry for my absence guys, I took my Mom to NYC for a few days after Thanksgiving, I’ll get back to posting photos on here over the next few days


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Nov 29, 2018)

Here’s a photo of my winning pheno of S’mores from a quite large hunt. Smells heavily or Graham Crackers and Marshmallows with a Milk Chocolate undertone. It tastes and smells almost artificial, I’ve been pretty impressed with the different expressions found in this line. Especially impressive are the namesake phenos which are quite rare and need big hunts to find them with any kind of guarantee attached. There’s a much more common pheno in the line I call Graham Cracker Cookies and that is also exceptional!


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Nov 29, 2018)

Here’s a photo from my Cocoa Bananas strain. I absolutely loved this pheno, the nugs had a gorgeous Cookies body and have a plant body that grew massive just like the Banana Kush mother. Subtle chocolate smells and taste with an overwhelming Banana Runts terp. The Banana OG pheno I use to breed with is not the same as the Orgnkid pheno. Mine is from the overgrow forum days and was an S1 pheno that was really popular in Northern California days. I have the Orgnkid Banana OG plant as well and I vastly prefer the terps and offspring from the NorCal Banana Kush pheno. It is an original S1 from the seeds Orgnkid put out in 2002-2004 over the internet. If you know the pheno I’m speaking of right now then you’ll know exactly why I prefer it. The offspring is just fantastic and far superior in terps, yields, and stability


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Nov 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> Did you check the bean count? I was stoked to get 10 but I think most have at least 16 seeds in there. A couple in each container look whitish pale and might not be viable, but 14 still look great. Hope they grow as good as the pictures!


Yeah I don’t ever count the pale beans I don’t like in my final count and I always make sure there’s more than I say of the beans that meet my final grade 
Enjoy those!


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Nov 30, 2018)

Scarlett Johansson has been my all time most popular strain. People report growing a pack and finding multiple keepers often. Some growers who grew 2-3 packs shortly after its release are still running the 3-4 keeper phenos concurrently on each grow. I have personally seen 7 separate phenos in the line that I consider keeper worthy, and that’s saying a lot when I’m judging a keeper. This line is known for producing champions and has a wide variety of options to choose from. I loved it so much I named it after one of my celebrity crushes lol


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Nov 30, 2018)

kds710 said:


> for IG users all it takes is to search the #honestgenetics hashtag and you'll find over 800 pictures of his gear in any phase just sayin.


 I wish more of my growers took the time to write the #HonestGenetics on IG, there’d be be sooooo many more posts on there that could be easily found. Some of my best growers also got deleted and that was sad times for my hashtag seeing it go from a few thousand posts down to a few hundred. Is what it is though, I’ll definitely be posting more of my pics on here now that I’m aware this forum is quite active


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 1, 2018)

Lemon Drops from my new limited drop. Lemon Tree crosses in my experience lack overall looks, but the terps are absolutely incredible. I’ll be turning this batch into oil for sure


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 1, 2018)

The Dessert is one of my favorite hybrids I’ve made, just absolutely fire herb and one of the best Chocolate Frosting hybrids


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 1, 2018)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> View attachment 4241053
> Scarlett Johansson has been my all time most popular strain. People report growing a pack and finding multiple keepers often. Some growers who grew 2-3 packs shortly after its release are still running the 3-4 keeper phenos concurrently on each grow. I have personally seen 7 separate phenos in the line that I consider keeper worthy, and that’s saying a lot when I’m judging a keeper. This line is known for producing champions and has a wide variety of options to choose from. I loved it so much I named it after one of my celebrity crushes lol


She's a beauty alright, the plant isn't half bad either. 

How's the flowering stretch on ScarJo? Also Oregon Orange Punch?


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 1, 2018)

Hard for me to trust anybody who has "Honest" in their name. I'll check out a couple freebees first though.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 1, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Hard for me to trust anybody who has "Honest" in their name. I'll check out a couple freebees first though.


 lol, I got the nickname “Honest” given to me by my friends for two reasons. Number one I’m often quite blunt, people used to look at me and say “whoa honest!” hahaha. Number two I tell it like it is. So it’s a name I earned and not a name I gave myself. Adding it to my Company name came later, Honest Herbal LLC was founded in 2012, the nickname started around 2009 I think. The only way to get freebies is to make an order though


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 1, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> She's a beauty alright, the plant isn't half bad either.
> 
> How's the flowering stretch on ScarJo? Also Oregon Orange Punch?


Depends on the pheno with SJ, they all grow quite a bit in flower and they’re usually quite filled in, the yields are insane on certain phenos. But they mostly just double after the flip, and the punch leaners grow the least of all in flower but fill in quite nicely, there’s some great bubblegum phenos in the shorter SJ’s that a lot of people especially have loved. Potency is top notch in the SJ line.
Oregon Orange Punch is a medium yielder by comparison, the favorites for me in that line are the early finishers, there’s a few that take time and get extra Orange Juice terps too but I personally like the 9week phenos in that line the best of all as they get a really tropical orange juice vibe that works great as flower or as oil. I personally consider that line to be an extreme money maker when turned into oil


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 1, 2018)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> lol, I got the nickname “Honest” given to me by my friends for two reasons. Number one I’m often quite blunt, people used to look at me and say “whoa honest!” hahaha. Number two I tell it like it is. So it’s a name I earned and not a name I gave myself. Adding it to my Company name came later, Honest Herbal LLC was founded in 2012, the nickname started around 2009 I think. The only way to get freebies is to make an order though


I'm looking for "FIRE" but I don't want to crack 50 or even 10 beans to find it. Fire and weight, what do you recommend?


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 1, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I'm looking for "FIRE" but I don't want to crack 50 or even 10 beans to find it. Fire and weight, what do you recommend?


If you want something guaranteed under 10 seeds then I always say go with Scarlett Johansson, she never lets anyone down and has a higher keeper rate than anything else I offer


----------



## CikaBika (Dec 2, 2018)

When will your web site be on ?


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 2, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> When will your web site be on ?


Sometime early next year. In the meantime my contact information is on page one of the thread posted my Minor


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 2, 2018)

Some Chocolate Frosted Sherbert grown by @pheno.addicts of Instagram. This strain has made some waves since its release with several growers deciding to call it “BTG” at market aka “Better Than Gelato”. This was an update I did on DipNdots(Dosidos x Sunset Sherbert) which was a strain I honestly wasn’t entirely happy with, on paper it was better than the reality. This update on the formula took the cross exactly where I envisioned the original cross going and sooo much farther too. The Sunset Sherbert crossed with my Chocolate Frosting(Dosidos x Mint Chocolate Chip) father took my hopes and dreams for the combination and doubled them. I never see photos of this strain that aren’t “sexy” lol. The taste/smell is what will truly get ya though, if you love Gelato but hate how unstable and lacking yields it is then this is the one you’re probably looking for. I recommend people grow two packs of this strain as there’s a particular pheno that usually comes up inside 25 seeds that I especially love!


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 2, 2018)

I've got a ScarJo popping her head above soil. The other 3 have sprouted, just not moving quite as quickly. 100% germination on my small sample size, one of which was a fairly pale colored seed. Will post pics in the next couple days.

Plan is to let these go on 18/6 for a week or two and then into 12/12. Hopefully height won't be an issue. We'll see...


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## growslut (Dec 2, 2018)

^Great pic! (Think I see trich's already!! )


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 3, 2018)

growslut said:


> ^Great pic! (Think I see trich's already!! )


Haha. Thanks man. I take crappy pics usually, but I kind of liked how that came out. I give all credit to my new phone.


----------



## min0r (Dec 3, 2018)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Sorry for my absence guys, I took my Mom to NYC for a few days after Thanksgiving, I’ll get back to posting photos on here over the next few days


thank you for keeping this thread updated!! you're doing a way better job then i wouldve done, i enjoy reading the amount of detail you put into it. you certainly know how to sell your product.


----------



## min0r (Dec 3, 2018)

some purple frosting & chocolate frosted sherb in veg action  (purple frosting first & CFS second)
 
 
expecting to know sex of these two within a week, photo of CFS is from 2 days ago, photo of purple frosting taken just now..


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 5, 2018)

One of my personal favorite Punch crosses I made is Face Punch. Consistently dank af and absolutely covered in trichs. I used this strain to create another strain I call Fantasia which is even better 
Very OG phenos do exist and are great but my personal favorites taste identical to Purple Punch with THC in the high 20’s. This photo was grown by @xo_exotics_official of instagram


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 5, 2018)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> View attachment 4243812
> One of my personal favorite Punch crosses I made is Face Punch. Consistently dank af and absolutely covered in trichs. I used this strain to create another strain I call Fantasia which is even better
> Very OG phenos do exist and are great but my personal favorites taste identical to Purple Punch with THC in the high 20’s. This photo was grown by @xo_exotics_official of instagram


Any pics of the mendo punch


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 6, 2018)

I bought mendo punch and got choco-nilla cake freebie... both packs had 17 in them... couple were pale but still look viable.... thanks again


----------



## min0r (Dec 6, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> I bought mendo punch and got choco-nilla cake freebie... both packs had 17 in them... couple were pale but still look viable.... thanks again


post pictures when you start growing one of em, i'd love to see.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 6, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> I bought mendo punch and got choco-nilla cake freebie... both packs had 17 in them... couple were pale but still look viable.... thanks again


Yeah, Choco-Nilla Cake isn’t usually included as a freebie either, I remember being generous that day while packing orders for some reason lol. Enjoy that one, it’s really good! And yeah I don’t count pale seeds but I do include them if they come out in my pinches of seeds since they’re usually viable. They’re just extras


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 6, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> Any pics of the mendo punch


 
Mendo Punch. Grown by my buddy @Gadsden5.0
His old page and several others got deleted. He’s consistently been one of my top supporters and grows a lot of my strains. Very nice guy too, I’ve personally been to his garden


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 6, 2018)

min0r said:


> post pictures when you start growing one of em, i'd love to see.


It'll be while... outdoor only over here but it will be next summer


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 6, 2018)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> View attachment 4244658
> Mendo Punch. Grown by my buddy @Gadsden5.0
> His old page and several others got deleted. He’s consistently been one of my top supporters and grows a lot of my strains. Very nice guy too, I’ve personally been to his garden


That's some beautiful bud


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 6, 2018)

Not much of an update, but we've got 3 above ground and getting bigger. One of my ScarJo sprouted a root but then stalled out, replaced her with a fresh seed that will be up in a day or two. They'll start getting weak nutrients soon, at least the three that are up will.


----------



## min0r (Dec 8, 2018)

Blue hurricane #22(purple punch x sunset sherb) grown by @gadsden5.0 on ig.


----------



## min0r (Dec 10, 2018)

G6 ( Cookie Jar x Chocolate Frosting ) grown under the oregon sun by @honest__genetics on IG

Chocolate Frosted Sherbet ( Sunset Sherbet x Chocolate Frosting ) aKa CFS grown by @gadsdengardens5.0 on IG


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 10, 2018)

min0r said:


> G6 ( Cookie Jar x Chocolate Frosting ) grown under the oregon sun by @gadsdengardens5.0 on ig.
> View attachment 4246743
> Chocolate Frosted Sherbet ( Sunset Sherbet x Chocolate Frosting ) aKa CFS grown by @gadsdengardens5.0
> View attachment 4246744


Actually I grew that G6 lol, but yes Gads grew that Chocolate Frosted Sherbert


----------



## min0r (Dec 10, 2018)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Actually I grew that G6 lol, but yes Gads grew that Chocolate Frosted Sherbert


woops! i saw oregon and i assumed gads grew it haha. oregon has some nice climate for getting nice shades of purple. just editted the post.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 10, 2018)

We're moving along now. They're still little, but have put on some growth since my last update Thursday. 2 OOP on the left, 2 ScarJo on the right.


----------



## mjw42 (Dec 11, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> We're moving along now. They're still little, but have put on some growth since my last update Thursday. 2 OOP on the left, 2 ScarJo on the right.
> 
> View attachment 4247098


What's the story with that Moso Natural? Effective? What size bag is that? thx!!


----------



## min0r (Dec 11, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> We're moving along now. They're still little, but have put on some growth since my last update Thursday. 2 OOP on the left, 2 ScarJo on the right.
> 
> View attachment 4247098


lookin good!! keep them updates comin'


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 11, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> We're moving along now. They're still little, but have put on some growth since my last update Thursday. 2 OOP on the left, 2 ScarJo on the right.
> 
> View attachment 4247098


Also interested in those moso bags... would love some more Info from someone using them for something similar to what I would be using them


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 11, 2018)

mjw42 said:


> What's the story with that Moso Natural? Effective? What size bag is that? thx!!


Charcoal odor absorber. Just seeing if it'll work for passive odor management.

Edit: I realized I didn't answer your question on the size...I think it's the 200 gram size.


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 11, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Charcoal odor absorber. Just seeing if it'll work for passive odor management.


Does it?


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 11, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> Does it?


Don't know yet, but I'll let you know when I find out.


----------



## growslut (Dec 11, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> Also interested in those moso bags... would love some more Info from someone using them for something similar to what I would be using them


A buddy used one in his bathroom. It seemed to work well. It was an old apartment and the shower had visible black mold. But the Moso made the air smell fresh. Think it might also have some de-humidifying properties

Wonder how it will handle the Honest Genetics stank?


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 11, 2018)

growslut said:


> Wonder how it will handle the Honest Genetics stank?


I'm not expecting miracles, but if it cuts the stank a bit, I'll be satisfied. Trying to see how far I can half-ass this whole indoor growing thing, so naturally that'd mean no extraction fan and carbon scrubber.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 12, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I'm not expecting miracles, but if it cuts the stank a bit, I'll be satisfied. Trying to see how far I can half-ass this whole indoor growing thing, so naturally that'd mean no extraction fan and carbon scrubber.


I’d recommend buying a cheap carbon air filter and setting it on a timer to scrub your air at least once an hour if smell is something you’re worried about. Obviously it won’t matter until about week 4 of flower but at that point that moso bag won’t be able to keep up at all


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 12, 2018)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> I’d recommend buying a cheap carbon air filter and setting it on a timer to scrub your air at least once an hour if smell is something you’re worried about. Obviously it won’t matter until about week 4 of flower but at that point that moso bag won’t be able to keep up at all


Yeah, I kinda figured I'd have to go that route at some point. I don't need to be super stealth, but surely some odor control will be needed. I'm going to look into my options.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 12, 2018)

A pheno of Cacophony Kush that came out quite gassy and full of chemtrails 
This strain and many others are on holiday sale right now. I can’t say anymore than that on here because of the terms and conditions, so contact me directly to learn more


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 13, 2018)

Choco-Nilla Cake. The genetics on this strain are pretty much a long list of champions. Not hard to see why she’s so dank. This pheno is loaded with cake, vanilla, chocolate, and graham cracker terps, pretty much phenomenal! This strain and many more qualify for my holiday sale promotion. My information is on page one of the thread as well as in my page summary on Instagram


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 14, 2018)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> View attachment 4248858
> Choco-Nilla Cake. The genetics on this strain are pretty much a long list of champions. Not hard to see why she’s so dank. This pheno is loaded with cake, vanilla, chocolate, and graham cracker terps, pretty much phenomenal! This strain and many more qualify for my holiday sale promotion. My information is on page one of the thread as well as in my page summary on Instagram


Get deleted in ig again?... can't find ya


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 14, 2018)

Last pic was Monday, here we are 4 days later, they're getting into the groove now.


----------



## mjw42 (Dec 14, 2018)

Bout to get a round of Honest beans going. Banana Punchsicle and Dosidos Bx. The dude is a gem to deal with. Speedy transactions and great communication. Can't imagine using another seed bank again. Go straight to the source!


----------



## min0r (Dec 15, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Last pic was Monday, here we are 4 days later, they're getting into the groove now.
> 
> View attachment 4249354


lookin real nice!!


mjw42 said:


> Bout to get a round of Honest beans going. Banana Punchsicle and Dosidos Bx. The dude is a gem to deal with. Speedy transactions and great communication. Can't imagine using another seed bank again. Go straight to the source!


pictures! id love to see once you get.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 15, 2018)

mjw42 said:


> Bout to get a round of Honest beans going. Banana Punchsicle and Dosidos Bx. The dude is a gem to deal with. Speedy transactions and great communication. Can't imagine using another seed bank again. Go straight to the source!


I try my best


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 15, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> Get deleted in ig again?... can't find ya


I’m still on there. @Honest__genetics
Double underslash


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 16, 2018)

I had someone ask me a question over email that I’ve gotten on a few occasions. I’m gonna go ahead and post the answer here so that I can point people to this post in the future.
The question was are S1 and BX the same? This answer will also cover another common question I get, what’s a BX?

S1 and BX are completely different. S1 is less work overall and is always feminized. You just cross a clone with itself and that’s S1, if you cross an S1 with itself that’s an S2. And if you cross an S1 with the original clone that’s a S IX. 

But BX takes another generation of work to make, possibly a few generations depending on what you do. The Mint Chocolate Chip BX I made is not a traditional BX, it’s 62.5% Mint Chocolate Chip because I used my Chocolate Frosting male and hit it to another strain I made that was a traditional 75% Mint Chocolate Chip BX. The result of that type of combination is known as a “weak BX”. However weak BX is a terrible name because this type of combination includes more vigor and also if done correctly is my personal favorite style of BX.
BX’s are usually regs. Not always, but usually they are.

The Dosidos BX I made is a traditional BX which means it is 75% Dosidos Genetics.

So to recap, S1’s are 100% genetics and are selfed clones. 
BX’s are strains over 50% one strain and less than 100%.
True/traditional BX’s are 75% genetics of one clone
“weak” BX’s are 62.5% or less of one clones genetics
And BX2 and above are all 87.5% and up of one clones genetics

There’s another term that you sometimes see used as well called IX. An IX is when you take a plant from one generation and cross it with a clone of the same strain from a different generation. Thus reaulting in an “In Cross” or IX. Examples like F2 x F1, F5 x F3, F3 x F2, F7 x F1, etcetera are all examples of IX work. As long as it’s the same strain being bred across different generations it is an IX.

S means Selfed
BX means Back Cross
IX means In Cross

Can you have an IX that’s also a BX? Yes you can as long as the clone from the previous generation is also a parent to the plant in the later generation. An example of an IX that’s also a BX is the Symbiotic Genetics Purple Punch IX Seeds that they dropped. They used Purple Punch to make an F2 of the cross and then crossed it back to the Purple Punch clone, that’s an IX/BX combination.

If you didn’t already know all this, now you do 
Also, the correct way to list genetics is always with the pollen donor second. So the male or reversed female should always come second. If you see someone list their pollen donor first then they don’t know the first thing about breeding lol


----------



## growslut (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks for that explanation! Clarified a lot of questions


----------



## CikaBika (Dec 18, 2018)

I was wondering just that..I think I even saw it says SD wtf is that??


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 19, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> I was wondering just that..I think I even saw it says SD wtf is that??


Well, SD isn’t a proper Mendel breeding term, so you got me on that one. Sounds like whoever said that made a typo or was making things up lol


----------



## main cola (Dec 19, 2018)

@HonestGenetics420 Thank you so much for the extra freebies. Should find some fire in these packs


----------



## min0r (Dec 19, 2018)

main cola said:


> @HonestGenetics420 Thank you so much for the extra freebies. Should find some fire in these packsView attachment 4251793


post pics whenever ya pop em


----------



## main cola (Dec 19, 2018)

min0r said:


> post pics whenever ya pop em


Most definitely will.. I’ll update here and on my Instagram page ,, Same name on Instagram


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 19, 2018)

Can't wait to see them @main cola.

I'll be giving my girls some new shoes in the next few days, going into 1 gallon radicle bags where they'll live the rest of their lives. Will update with pics after transplanting.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 20, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Can't wait to see them @main cola.
> 
> I'll be giving my girls some new shoes in the next few days, going into 1 gallon radicle bags where they'll live the rest of their lives. Will update with pics after transplanting.


I’m unaware of your exact setup, but you might wanna consider bigger pots for their final homes. I personally veg in 1.5 gallons and flower in 5-7gallons of soil depending on the strain. That plus a steady feed of plant food is how you can achieve the best yields possible on indoor with my gear. But like I said, I’m unaware of your exact setup, you might have plant height and space limitations that I am unaware of


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 20, 2018)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> I’m unaware of your exact setup, but you might wanna consider bigger pots for their final homes. I personally veg in 1.5 gallons and flower in 5-7gallons of soil depending on the strain. That plus a steady feed of plant food is how you can achieve the best yields possible on indoor with my gear. But like I said, I’m unaware of your exact setup, you might have plant height and space limitations that I am unaware of


Right now I'm on my first indoor grow, so I decided to start small and see how things go. I'm in a 2x2x4 tent, so space is a limiting factor. Also, I'm growing in Coco, so I'm not super worried about the container size as long as I do my part with feeding/watering as needed...I'm not going for a long veg cycle either. In all honesty, I'm not after the best yield possible, mostly I'm just having fun gardening and trying to supply my mom so she doesn't have to buy from dispensaries.

I appreciate the advice though. I'm sure many things I'm doing are less than optimal, but I'll learn as I go and am glad to take pointers as they come.


----------



## growslut (Dec 20, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Right now I'm on my first indoor grow, so I decided to start small and see how things go. I'm in a 2x2x4 tent, so space is a limiting factor. Also, I'm growing in Coco, so I'm not super worried about the container size as long as I do my part with feeding/watering as needed...I'm not going for a long veg cycle either. In all honesty, I'm not after the best yield possible, mostly I'm just having fun gardening and trying to supply my mom so she doesn't have to buy from dispensaries.
> 
> I appreciate the advice though. I'm sure many things I'm doing are less than optimal, but I'll learn as I go and am glad to take pointers as they come.


Lucky Mom!

Did you already flip to 12/12?

I flipped my seedlings to 12/12 last week b/c had to sex some older plants in the tent and ran out of space in the flower tent. They are only 4-5 inches tall and haven't shown any signs of sex yet. I plan to empty the older plants out of the tent today and return the Honest seedlings to 18/6 for a month or so of veg.

100% germ rate on all Honest gear so far. 1 each of the fems and 2 Purple Punch and Mint Choc Chip


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 20, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Right now I'm on my first indoor grow, so I decided to start small and see how things go. I'm in a 2x2x4 tent, so space is a limiting factor. Also, I'm growing in Coco, so I'm not super worried about the container size as long as I do my part with feeding/watering as needed...I'm not going for a long veg cycle either. In all honesty, I'm not after the best yield possible, mostly I'm just having fun gardening and trying to supply my mom so she doesn't have to buy from dispensaries.
> 
> I appreciate the advice though. I'm sure many things I'm doing are less than optimal, but I'll learn as I go and am glad to take pointers as they come.


Root mass and feeding are the basis by which overall yields are pretty much determined. I would recommend based on the space you gave using 3 gallon pots and running four plants in flowering in there. Cut the plants back to under 1 foot tall before flowering them as well. The cut back will also help you get more tops. Don’t start flowering right after a cut back either, give yourself another week. Try to cut the plants about 6” or so for the best structure possible. If you don’t get big roots you won’t get big flowers, I’d hate for you to do all that work and not get a nice return, one gallons really don’t produce well at all, even in coco. Just my advice 
Good on you for taking care of your mom like that!


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 20, 2018)

growslut said:


> Lucky Mom!
> 
> Did you already flip to 12/12?
> 
> ...


I would recommend just waiting for the plants to reveal sex naturally in the future. Flipping to flower and then flipping back creates a stress period for the plants that takes a couple weeks or more to bounce back from. Usually you’ll lose a lot of valuable growth like that. Try waiting until the plants are about 5-6weeks old and they will show you on their own. Calyxes are girls, pollen sacks are boys, and plants that show no signs yet are usually also boys


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 20, 2018)

growslut said:


> Lucky Mom!
> 
> Did you already flip to 12/12?
> 
> ...


I haven't flipped yet. Kind of changed my plan a bit, now I'm giving them a bit of veg so I can top and spread them out a bit.


----------



## althor (Dec 20, 2018)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> I would recommend just waiting for the plants to reveal sex naturally in the future. Flipping to flower and then flipping back creates a stress period for the plants that takes a couple weeks or more to bounce back from. Usually you’ll lose a lot of valuable growth like that. Try waiting until the plants are about 5-6weeks old and they will show you on their own. Calyxes are girls, pollen sacks are boys, and plants that show no signs yet are usually also boys


 Yeah, I saw a conversation about this recently with someone recommending the OP flip to 12/12, sex them, dispose of males, then flip back for more veg... I said then and will say it now, that is way too much time invested for something that really doesn't matter that much. You are going to lose 2 weeks atleast just for the plants adjusting to the changes. Might as well just let them go, sex them regularly, then cull the males if that is what you choose to do... personally I collect pollen first.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 20, 2018)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Root mass and feeding are the basis by which overall yields are pretty much determined. I would recommend based on the space you gave using 3 gallon pots and running four plants in flowering in there. Cut the plants back to under 1 foot tall before flowering them as well. The cut back will also help you get more tops. Don’t start flowering right after a cut back either, give yourself another week. Try to cut the plants about 6” or so for the best structure possible. If you don’t get big roots you won’t get big flowers, I’d hate for you to do all that work and not get a nice return, one gallons really don’t produce well at all, even in coco. Just my advice
> Good on you for taking care of your mom like that!


I understand where you're coming from with your advice, and if this were a serious run that's how I'd be doing things, but it's not a serious run, it's a fun side project. Right now, I'm just looking to get an indoor run under my belt to get an idea how I need to approach things as my experience is growing outdoor. After this run, I'll get a bit more serious about it.

I hope this isn't coming across as dismissive, I really do appreciate the advice, I just have a certain idea that I want to follow through on and see how it goes.


----------



## growslut (Dec 20, 2018)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> I would recommend just waiting for the plants to reveal sex naturally in the future. Flipping to flower and then flipping back creates a stress period for the plants that takes a couple weeks or more to bounce back from. Usually you’ll lose a lot of valuable growth like that. Try waiting until the plants are about 5-6weeks old and they will show you on their own. Calyxes are girls, pollen sacks are boys, and plants that show no signs yet are usually also boys


Really appreciate your sharing valuable growing advice, Honest. Its easy finding seeds, its harder finding solid knowledge. 

I totally agree with you. I've been there. It wastes weeks and the plant stalls switching back from flower to veg. I'm hoping this round might be different and the plants hopefully handle it better because they are still so young. Leaves are barely touching the edges of the solo cup. Fingers crossed they keep growing without stalling. I'll keep the thread updated on how it goes.

Also planted a couple more SJ and Banana Cocktail today.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 21, 2018)

Just an FYI, Instagram deleted me again. They are so lame lol. Anyways today is the last day of my holiday promotion, I recommend emailing me for more details
[email protected]
or you can contact me via KIK: HonestGenetics
As long as you’re contacting me during the day I’m pretty good at responding in ten minutes or less


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 21, 2018)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Just an FYI, Instagram deleted me again. They are so lame lol. Anyways today is the last day of my holiday promotion, I recommend emailing me for more details
> [email protected]
> or you can contact me via KIK: HonestGenetics
> As long as you’re contacting me during the day I’m pretty good at responding in ten minutes or less


you need to post more pics of gals spread out ready to take it, instead of flower or grow pics, lol, they seem to let those slide, but IG been on a tear lately. poor Doc Dank, lol, I don't know how many times they took his down, lol, even with a free giveaway, lmfao.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 21, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> you need to post more pics of gals spread out ready to take it, instead of flower or grow pics, lol, they seem to let those slide, but IG been on a tear lately. poor Doc Dank, lol, I don't know how many times they took his down, lol, even with a free giveaway, lmfao.


That was my 6th deletion by IG lol


----------



## growslut (Dec 21, 2018)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Just an FYI, Instagram deleted me again. They are so lame lol. Anyways today is the last day of my holiday promotion, I recommend emailing me for more details
> [email protected]
> or you can contact me via KIK: HonestGenetics
> As long as you’re contacting me during the day I’m pretty good at responding in ten minutes or less


That blows. I was currently following you. Sorry to hear it happened again, Honest.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 21, 2018)

Scarlett Johansson grown by @HermitRob and bred by me. Stocks are getting low on this girl lately and my holiday promotion ends today. This girl has been a crowd favorite, and the name and the reality sell equally well at market


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 21, 2018)

I have decided since my Instagram is down again and I’ll be starting over on IG again that I’m going to extend my promotion out to New Years Day. So Happy Holiday season to you all! I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas with your families and safe travels as well if you’re traveling


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 21, 2018)

I wanna take an opportunity to tell you all about something important to me. Every 8-9 weeks I go to the Red Cross and donate blood. There are constant shortages with blood donations and people sometimes die in the ER because they are unable to get transfusions that match their blood types. This holiday season I ask if you are able to do your part and donate. Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Years have the highest ER turnouts of the year and your donation could be the difference for a complete stranger. If you are healthy and able, give the gift of life to someone this Christmas
#GiveSoOthersCanLive #BeTheChangeYouWantToSeeInTheWorld


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 21, 2018)

still sittin on a pack of blue hurricane, ran 3 sisters last year and all were really dank, unfortunately the bud rot this year was horrible and lost multiple units to mold :/. Saved my favorite girl though, she put up a hell of a fight, and was a frost stacker. smelled very gassy on the plant, but cured up almost a dead ringer for sunset sherbert. great smoke. prob try to run her again, or atleast take a male to her.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 21, 2018)

Buss Relville said:


> still sittin on a pack of blue hurricane, ran 3 sisters last year and all were really dank, unfortunately the bud rot this year was horrible and lost multiple units to mold :/. Saved my favorite girl though, she put up a hell of a fight, and was a frost stacker. smelled very gassy on the plant, but cured up almost a dead ringer for sunset sherbert. great smoke. prob try to run her again, or atleast take a male to her.


I only released 44 packs of that strain total. That was a lucky snag! Did you get it from Greenline at the SF Cup or one of the remaining packs he put online after? Or possibly from my private reserve packs I sold later on lol. Either way only 44 went out, very rare one from me. Great stuff! I’ve done an absolutely gigantic pheno hunt of that one and the #27 cut Gadsden found is still my all time favorite. I’ve made crosses with that one that I’m playing with currently


----------



## min0r (Dec 21, 2018)

Buss Relville said:


> still sittin on a pack of blue hurricane, ran 3 sisters last year and all were really dank, unfortunately the bud rot this year was horrible and lost multiple units to mold :/. Saved my favorite girl though, she put up a hell of a fight, and was a frost stacker. smelled very gassy on the plant, but cured up almost a dead ringer for sunset sherbert. great smoke. prob try to run her again, or atleast take a male to her.


got any pictures?


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 22, 2018)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> I only released 44 packs of that strain total. That was a lucky snag! Did you get it from Greenline at the SF Cup or one of the remaining packs he put online after? Or possibly from my private reserve packs I sold later on lol. Either way only 44 went out, very rare one from me. Great stuff! I’ve done an absolutely gigantic pheno hunt of that one and the #27 cut Gadsden found is still my all time favorite. I’ve made crosses with that one that I’m playing with currently


I swooped from greenline at some point, the cross sounded too good to pass up. I have seen that cut gads has, oh man, what an absolute winner.


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 22, 2018)

min0r said:


> got any pictures?


for some reason i did not snap as many as I should have during veg/flower. 

here are a few. il try to snap some finished flower pics too


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 22, 2018)

Some Grape Gobstoppers. This one has been a real delight, incredible grape candy terps with a hint of pie crust in the mix


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 22, 2018)

Blueberry Lollipop macro shot. This strain gets insane resin and beautiful blueberry, berry, and even raspberry candy terps. It’s got a lot of character and the vigor on this strain is mind blowing. One of the limited Sin City Kush F3 hybrids. The mother is the authentic pre99 Blueberry Sativa clone acquired from Lemonhoko who has been preserving the strain for over the last 20+ years. Shoutout to Lemonhoko! You’re the best!


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 22, 2018)

A handful of my Skittlez. To the best of my knowledge this is the only Zkittlez hybrid released that isn’t a BX and increases the skittles sensation. The Sin City Kush was bred out to F3 specifically to lock down the candy skittles terps along with increasing yields and resin over the F1. When you slam the Zkittlez clone with pure Skittles terps you shouldn’t be surprised when you get back Skittlez 
This stuff is crazy! There’s better bag appeal crosses in the Sin City Kush F3 lineup but the terps on this one don’t mess around


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 22, 2018)

An uncured nug of my Casino Royale strain. The terps on this one line up pretty well with Sunset Sherbert. There is a huge abundance of phenos in this line that carry that same style terpene. It’s no mystery to me why that is, it only verified what I said going into this breeding project. That Sin City Kush is the exact same strain that Cookie Fam tipped off and called Pink Panties. So hitting a heavy Cookie hybrid with my Sin City Kush F3 male, this result was exactly what I expected, dense nugs with sweet Sherbert terps. Everything comes from somewhere, so when strains popped out of thin air back in the day they were just renamed gear. One breeders opinion of course


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 23, 2018)

I hope you all have a Merry Christmas with your families and travel safely if you do!


----------



## growslut (Dec 26, 2018)

Hope everyone had a Happy Christmas!

I'm pleased that the young plants didn't seem to stall getting flipped back to 18/6. They appreciated the longer light schedule and kept growing. I up-potted the seedlings from red solo cups to 2L & 3L grow pro root master pots this morning.

I've got plants from 4 diff breeders right now and the fastest growers are ScarJo, Banana Cock, and Merlin's Tonic from Norstar. But Merlin's is a reg seed so it might be a male. Excited to have such high performing females.

Also happy to report that all the new seedlings from the 2nd round of plantings also popped and are looking healthy. 100% germination from all Honest seeds so far


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 26, 2018)

Sounds like they're moving right along for you @growslut.

My 4 girls all got a haircut 2 days ago, topped them back to the second true node to get 4 mains, will probably top each one again and then they'll be off to flowering. One Oregon Orange Punch is outpacing the others, but all 4 are doing well. Had a bit of magnesium deficiency starting to show up, so I've augmented my Mega Crop with a touch of Epsom salt.


----------



## min0r (Dec 26, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Sounds like they're moving right along for you @growslut.
> 
> My 4 girls all got a haircut 2 days ago, topped them back to the second true node to get 4 mains, will probably top each one again and then they'll be off to flowering. One Oregon Orange Punch is outpacing the others, but all 4 are doing well. Had a bit of magnesium deficiency starting to show up, so I've augmented my Mega Crop with a touch of Epsom salt.





growslut said:


> Hope everyone had a Happy Christmas!
> 
> I'm pleased that the young plants didn't seem to stall getting flipped back to 18/6. They appreciated the longer light schedule and kept growing. I up-potted the seedlings from red solo cups to 2L & 3L grow pro root master pots this morning.
> 
> ...


do you guys have a grow journal i could follow so i don't have to constantly ask for pictures here? id love to see pictures.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 26, 2018)

min0r said:


> do you guys have a grow journal i could follow so i don't have to constantly ask for pictures here? id love to see pictures.


I don't have a journal going, but I'll be posting more pictures here as I go. Not much to see at the moment here, I'll try to get a pic or two up this week.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 27, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I understand where you're coming from with your advice, and if this were a serious run that's how I'd be doing things, but it's not a serious run, it's a fun side project. Right now, I'm just looking to get an indoor run under my belt to get an idea how I need to approach things as my experience is growing outdoor. After this run, I'll get a bit more serious about it.
> 
> I hope this isn't coming across as dismissive, I really do appreciate the advice, I just have a certain idea that I want to follow through on and see how it goes.


Hey @joe , I currently have a grow going using the 1 gal rad bags.While i don't think i will be disappointed in my yield those i gal bags will work you. Minimum of 2 irrigation's a day with three being more like it. Looks like some nice genetics Honest has. Looking forward to checking in from time to time.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 27, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Hey @joe , I currently have a grow going using the 1 gal rad bags.While i don't think i will be disappointed in my yield those i gal bags will work you. Minimum of 2 irrigation's a day with three being more like it. Looks like some nice genetics Honest has. Looking forward to checking in from time to time.


Thanks for the heads up. I'm ok with multiple daily waterings, I wanted to do my best to not outgrow my space, so I don't mind a bit of extra work along the way.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 27, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'm ok with multiple daily waterings, I wanted to do my best to not outgrow my space, so I don't mind a bit of extra work along the way.


You want be disappointed in your yield. Seems to me when i flower that small they can barely fill up a three gallon with the root mass. Maybe it is just my set up that makes it seem that way. That 1 gal rad looks almost like a 2 gal smart pot. I think i will try the 3 gallon on my next run just so i don't have to irrigate as often. Radicle does not make a 2 gallon unfortunately. I don't rely mean to contradict what Honest was saying about the pot size . I am just stating what works for me. These bags are very cool. Never had a problem with water coming out the side of the pot.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 27, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> You want be disappointed in your yield. Seems to me when i flower that small they can barely fill up a three gallon with the root mass. Maybe it is just my set up that makes it seem that way. That 1 gal rad looks almost like a 2 gal smart pot. I think i will try the 3 gallon on my next run just so i don't have to irrigate as often. Radicle does not make a 2 gallon unfortunately. I don't rely mean to contradict what Honest was saying about the pot size . I am just stating what works for me. These bags are very cool. Never had a problem with water coming out the side of the pot.


I totally get the relationship between pot size, root mass and final yield. The importance really shows growing outdoor, which is what I've been doing until this indoor run. I wanted to go with 2 gallon radicle bags myself (too bad they don't exist), I'll see what happens with this run and reevaluate if I need/want to step up to 3 gals next time . This run is all about learning indoor growing for me, so I'll figure out quickly what works and what doesn't...so far, it's going alright.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 27, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I totally get the relationship between pot size, root mass and final yield. The importance really shows growing outdoor, which is what I've been doing until this indoor run. I wanted to go with 2 gallon radicle bags myself (too bad they don't exist), I'll see what happens with this run and reevaluate if I need/want to step up to 3 gals time. This run is all about learning indoor growing for me, so I'll figure out quickly what works and what doesn't...so far, it's going alright.


Can't imagine you would have any trouble. I have seen those monsters you grow outside! If you want PM me with any questions i MIGHT be able to help with any indoor questions. You never know i might have made that mistake already.lol


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 27, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Can't imagine you would have any trouble. I have seen those monsters you grow outside! If you want PM me with any questions i MIGHT be able to help with any indoor questions. You never know i might have made that mistake already.lol


Thanks for the offer, I'll be happy to take you up on that if I hit a wall or need guidance. Mistakes are the single most important learning tool in my experience, as long as you recognize them and learn.

I was so unprepared for how my outdoor plants were going to grow in coco this last seasons, several mistakes were made that won't be repeated.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 27, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Thanks for the offer, I'll be happy to take you up on that if I hit a wall or need guidance. Mistakes are the single most important learning tool in my experience, as long as you recognize them and learn.
> 
> I was so unprepared for how my outdoor plants were going to grow in coco this last seasons, several mistakes were made that won't be repeated.


I have been growing indoors now for 5 years. I will say this since i stumbled onto RIU thru greenpoint seeds around a year ago. I have learned more in one year from some of the fantastic growers on here than i have in all the other years combined. Only had the internet to learn from and while there is a wealth of info out there,. There is also a lot of BAD info out there as well.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 27, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I have been growing indoors now for 5 years. I will say this since i stumbled onto RIU thru greenpoint seeds around a year ago. I have learned more in one year from some of the fantastic growers on here than i have in all the other years combined. Only had the internet to learn from and while there is a wealth of info out there,. *There is also a lot of BAD info out there as well.*


Exactly, and it can be hard to separate the wheat from the chaff sometimes. I tried (and failed) so many times with different methods, and the common denominator was me overthinking things and doing too much based on bad or misunderstood information. I've got plenty of room for improvement, I don't kid myself about that for a second, but getting back to basics and keeping things simple is what has set me on what appears to be a good path. Onward and upward.


----------



## main cola (Dec 28, 2018)

So i Popped two Scarlett Johansson’s and they sprouted up with no problem. I Soaked them in water for 24 hours and they already cracked a tail so I put them in rapid rooter plugs and they popped up the next day ,,here they are in solo cups front left


----------



## hybridcheef (Dec 29, 2018)

DO NOT ORDER FROM GLO SEED BANK. i ordered 3 times from them and things were slow but atleast i got my seeds, this last time though this mother fucker has some nerve to steal my credit card information. I literally bought a prepaid debit card because i heard the stories about this douche bag and decided to try it anyways thinking maybe it was all just gossip. come to find out this guy uses your card to buy playstation network shit. what a sleez, messaged him multiple times calling him out direct to his websites email and he never responds because he knows hes guilty. what kind of douche bag would give up a repeat customer so he can get them for $50? lol what a low life.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 29, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> DO NOT ORDER FROM GLO SEED BANK. i ordered 3 times from them and things were slow but atleast i got my seeds, this last time though this mother fucker has some nerve to steal my credit card information. I literally bought a prepaid debit card because i heard the stories about this douche bag and decided to try it anyways thinking maybe it was all just gossip. come to find out this guy uses your card to buy playstation network shit. what a sleez, messaged him multiple times calling him out direct to his websites email and he never responds because he knows hes guilty. what kind of douche bag would give up a repeat customer so he can get them for $50? lol what a low life.


I feel it necessary to point out right now that when you use a credit card processor online that it’s all third party. The seller can’t see your credit card number and they pay fees on each transaction to use that service. So it’s actually impossible that he used your card number for anything, he would never have been able to see anything except the last four numbers. Anyways, that’s not really a post that belongs on this thread, I offer the direct option so that people can come straight to me when they want Honest Genetics. Sorry for your inconvenience, I would recommend you dispute the charge


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 29, 2018)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> I feel it necessary to point out right now that when you use a credit card processor online that it’s all third party. The seller can’t see your credit card number and they pay fees on each transaction to use that service. So it’s actually impossible that he used your card number for anything, he would never have been able to see anything except the last four numbers. Anyways, that’s not really a post that belongs on this thread, I offer the direct option so that people can come straight to me when they want Honest Genetics. Sorry for your inconvenience, I would recommend you dispute the charge


A seller can absolutely see and store your CC if they’ve set up their website to do so. In fact, the majority of ecommerce sites capture the CC info from the browser, and then send the data to the CC processor’s server.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hawaiian Sunrise grown by Gadsden Gardens and bred by me. I won’t be rereleasing this line and actually only sold 9 packs total of it. But here soon I’m considering making some fems with her as a pollen donor. Quite possibly the most addicting plant to smell in a garden that I’ve ever come across, the terps are wild


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Dec 30, 2018)

Some photos of The Dessert at day 23 from the garden of Gilnetics. This strain packs on weight and resin from the get go. Typically they’re done at 9weeks flat in flower with amazing yields. This strain also washes for ice wax better than almost anything out there. They develop a wide range of dessert flavors which is why I named the strain The Dessert. An easy grower which makes her ideal for commercial and personal production alike, it has something for everyone but most importantly the consumers LOVE IT


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 30, 2018)

This is my rockstar. Oregon Orange Punch. She's responded terrifically to being topped at the second true node to achieve 4 mains Uncle Ben style. You can see my other OOP in the background is considerably smaller, she's growing super tightly stacked nodes, also topped at the second node. My 2 ScarJo are doing fine, a bit calcium deficiency was showing on the older of the two, I'm keeping an eye on her as I'm now using the new formulation of Mega Crop with more Cal and mag.

OOP


----------



## growslut (Jan 1, 2019)

Up-potted 1 each Face Punch, BC, BP, and SJ into their final 20L homes. Stellar growth from all. Topped all the plants this week. Just the top node. @socaljoe I might have to give the 2nd node topping a try sometime in the future

Also noticed that the plants prefer the QB lighting to the blurple during veg. The QB side of the tent looks totally happy and thriving. The blurple side seems to be causing cal-mag deficiencies. Good news is that all the Honest seedlings have been on the blurple side

As soon as there's room plan to move the Honest gear to the other tent and start flower


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 1, 2019)

growslut said:


> Up-potted 1 each Face Punch, BC, BP, and SJ into their final 20L homes. Stellar growth from all. Topped all the plants this week. Just the top node. @socaljoe I might have to give the 2nd node topping a try sometime in the future


You can actually cut plants all the way in half on most of my current offerings as long as you haven’t cleaned up the lower growths yet. I actually recommend it. It seems counterproductive only on paper. In reality you vastly supercharge the growth by doing the toppings as low as possible. The reason for this is you create a situation where the roots are more established than the plant itself. Suddenly the flow of hormones pushes hard into the already established branches and the plant absolutely skyrockets in growth.
Certain genetics don’t like this strategy, but almost all my current genetic offerings will respond extremely well to it, I tend to breed with topping traits in mind.
So basically find a part of the plant midway on the plant that has good branching already, cut right above the last good looking branch(one with multiple nodes already). Then clean up the plant so it has 4-6 main branches. You will achieve a stronger anchored base by doing this as well, which will better support heavy flower weights later on.
The strategy can also be applied to each new top at a later point as well. If you want amazing yields this is a nice way to accomplish that goal. Topping near the top creates a little bit of lag by comparison and doesn’t anchor the plant as well.
Typically speaking I let my plants grow 12-18” and then cut them in half to make them into bushes rather than Christmas trees


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 1, 2019)

@growslut that topping method is worth experimenting with. If you're interested in a bit of reading, check out this thread by Uncle Ben: https://www.rollitup.org/t/uncle-bens-topping-technique-to-get-2-or-4-main-colas.151706/. I've used that method combined with lst and gotten absolute monsters outdoors, now I'm using it and some additional toppings to try and achieve an even canopy for my indoor grow...never had to worry about that before.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 1, 2019)

Day 24 The Dessert from the garden of Gilnetics, bred by me. All his phenos already look above average swollen and resinous for their age. This genetic line is very consistent for early onset of flowers and resin. He told me this particular pheno smells like a buttered up creamy cake batter with a hint of lemon. All the phenos tend to put on some form of Dessert terps, some even have a wonderful banana essence. 
The Chocolate Frosting crosses are stellar for resin, terps, and yields. Very consumer and grower friendly as well


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 1, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> This is my rockstar. Oregon Orange Punch View attachment 4257385


You’ll love the Oregon Orange Punch. No one has the mother or the mothers parents except for me, I bred them all 
That one tends to come out like a crazy tropical orange juice on the bushier phenos


----------



## growslut (Jan 1, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> You can actually cut plants all the way in half on most of my current offerings as long as you haven’t cleaned up the lower growths yet. I actually recommend it. It seems counterproductive only on paper. In reality you vastly supercharge the growth by doing the toppings as low as possible. The reason for this is you create a situation where the roots are more established than the plant itself. Suddenly the flow of hormones pushes hard into the already established branches and the plant absolutely skyrockets in growth.
> Certain genetics don’t like this strategy, but almost all my current genetic offerings will respond extremely well to it, I tend to breed with topping traits in mind.
> So basically find a part of the plant midway on the plant that has good branching already, cut right above the last good looking branch(one with multiple nodes already). Then clean up the plant so it has 4-6 main branches. You will achieve a stronger anchored base by doing this as well, which will better support heavy flower weights later on.
> The strategy can also be applied to each new top at a later point as well. If you want amazing yields this is a nice way to accomplish that goal. Topping near the top creates a little bit of lag by comparison and doesn’t anchor the plant as well.
> Typically speaking I let my plants grow 12-18” and then cut them in half to make them into bushes rather than Christmas trees


Thanks for the pro-tip. Def going to give this a try

@socaljoe thanks for suggesting the thread and will check it out


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 1, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> You’ll love the Oregon Orange Punch. No one has the mother or the mothers parents except for me, I bred them all
> That one tends to come out like a crazy tropical orange juice on the bushier phenos


Sounds amazing, hopefully I'll get one like that. I'm really looking forward to flowering the OOP and ScarJo, can't wait to see what comes from them.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 2, 2019)

A photo of Face Punch sent to me by a grower over email last night. Getting close to out of stock on this girl, one of my favorites from my current fems. I used this strain to breed my newer strain Fantasia


----------



## main cola (Jan 2, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> View attachment 4258711
> A photo of Face Punch sent to me by a grower over email last night. Getting close to out of stock on this girl, one of my favorites from my current fems. I used this strain to breed my newer strain Fantasia


Wow that looks really good.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 2, 2019)

The plants are one month old from when the seeds came up, minus the ScarJo in the lower right, she's a few days younger, she's done a good job of catching up though.

OOP on the left, ScarJo on the right.

Edit: I can't do math or use a calendar apparently...they'll be 1 month old on Sunday. What's a few days?


----------



## min0r (Jan 2, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> The plants are one month old from when the seeds came up, minus the ScarJo in the lower right, she's a fed days younger, she's done a good job of catching up though.
> 
> OOP on the left, ScarJo on the right.
> 
> View attachment 4258875


lookin' good!!
i'll post some pics of my plants later on tonight


----------



## min0r (Jan 2, 2019)

i bought the chocolate frosted sherb, but i find myself taking more of an interest to this purple frosting for some reason (my freebie). the whole choc frosting lineup is incredible.
 
here's my one lone CFS that may or may not be a male/female


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 3, 2019)

min0r said:


> i bought the chocolate frosted sherb, but i find myself taking more of an interest to this purple frosting for some reason (my freebie). the whole choc frosting lineup is incredible.
> View attachment 4258935
> here's my one lone CFS that may or may not be a male/female
> View attachment 4258936


Purple frosting veg’s nicer for sure, the CFS really comes online in flowering, typical Sherb cross in that respect. What’s not typical is how epic the flower is on the CFS, much better than gelato IMHO


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 3, 2019)

A 4’x8’ table of Honest Genetics from seed at week 5 of veg that was topped about a week and a half ago from a fellow Oregon grower. Grown under two 315w CMH lights. They’re ready for transplant now, he’s about to have a nice pheno hunt of my gear


----------



## min0r (Jan 3, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> View attachment 4258960 View attachment 4258962 View attachment 4258993
> A 4’x8’ table of Honest Genetics from seed at week 5 of veg that was topped about a week and a half ago from a fellow Oregon grower. Grown under two 315w CMH lights. They’re ready for transplant now, he’s about to have a nice pheno hunt of my gear


does he have an ig?


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 4, 2019)

min0r said:


> does he have an ig?


 Not sure actually. I just had them sent to me over email. And I'll start a new IG soon as well, I’m kinda enjoying my break from it lol


----------



## min0r (Jan 4, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Not sure actually. I just had them sent to me over email. And I'll start a new IG soon as well, I’m kinda enjoying my break from it lol


well if you ever need someone that can try to manage the bs on instagram let me know, i'd be happy to post pictures for you.


----------



## mjw42 (Jan 4, 2019)

Banana Punchsickle popping above ground. I'll post some meaningful pics in a few weeks.Rollin in a group with some Nature Farm Raif, Alien Tarantula and Mels North 1. 4x4 Thunderdome


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 6, 2019)

min0r said:


> well if you ever need someone that can try to manage the bs on instagram let me know, i'd be happy to post pictures for you.


I don’t wanna get your account deleted on my behalf. If you specifically advertised for me I think it might eventually catch up to you with some of my competitors. It’s different if you’re posting my gear that you grew yourself, but if you were posting and saying they were my pics and giving my contact information, I fear it might eventually catch up to you on there. IG gives trolls entirely too much power on there, kinda why I’ve been over it lately


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 6, 2019)

Another update. A few more days and some more growth. I'm thinking a flip to 12/12 is in the very near future, I wanted to give some time to recover from the latest topping and it appears they've done just that. Gonna watch them for a few days and see what I want to do.


----------



## min0r (Jan 6, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> I don’t wanna get your account deleted on my behalf. If you specifically advertised for me I think it might eventually catch up to you with some of my competitors. It’s different if you’re posting my gear that you grew yourself, but if you were posting and saying they were my pics and giving my contact information, I fear it might eventually catch up to you on there. IG gives trolls entirely too much power on there, kinda why I’ve been over it lately


if i were to i'd make a new IG account, and it wouldn't have any connection to my personal pages. I wouldn't mind posting photos for you, i think i have a good idea as for how i'd make it so it wouldnt be possible for it to get deleted, like a nice caption explaining how nothings for sale, something along those lines. just let me know if you'd like me to and i'd be more than happy to, i really like documenting,


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 6, 2019)

min0r said:


> if i were to i'd make a new IG account, and it wouldn't have any connection to my personal pages. I wouldn't mind posting photos for you, i think i have a good idea as for how i'd make it so it wouldnt be possible for it to get deleted, like a nice caption explaining how nothings for sale, something along those lines. just let me know if you'd like me to and i'd be more than happy to, i really like documenting,


Those things don’t matter at all. If five separate people push report within a few hours you get deleted by IG. That’s how it works


----------



## min0r (Jan 7, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Those things don’t matter at all. If five separate people push report within a few hours you get deleted by IG. That’s how it works


really? i didn't know that. that's pretty fucked up.


----------



## growslut (Jan 7, 2019)

Here's a shot of the veg tent. Clockwise from the top right is Banana Punchsicle, Banana Cocktail, Nature Farm's Telescope Skunk, Face Punch, and Scarlet Johansson. Been bending the plants to the side daily to try and encourage the lower growth.

Moved BC and ScarJo to the flower tent today. Plant to try and grow out the rest to chop at 12-18 inches and try to get some bushes.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 7, 2019)

growslut said:


> View attachment 4261383
> 
> Here's a shot of the veg tent. Clockwise from the top right is Banana Punchsicle, Banana Cocktail, Nature Farm's Telescope Skunk, Face Punch, and Scarlet Johansson. Been bending the plants to the side daily to try and encourage the lower growth.
> 
> Moved BC and ScarJo to the flower tent today. Plant to try and grow out the rest to chop at 12-18 inches and try to get some bushes.


You've got 'em in all stages. Looking good.

I hope to see, and share, some flower shots within the next 4-6 weeks. So far I've been doing fine with my first indoor, but I think flowering is really going to show if I know what I'm doing...can't wait.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 7, 2019)

min0r said:


> really? i didn't know that. that's pretty fucked up.


Yeah, it’s really dumb how easy IG made it to get someone’s account deleted. Especially when you have people who make 5+ fake pages to get people deleted with. It’s just silly on there lately


----------



## growslut (Jan 8, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> You've got 'em in all stages. Looking good.
> 
> I hope to see, and share, some flower shots within the next 4-6 weeks. So far I've been doing fine with my first indoor, but I think flowering is really going to show if I know what I'm doing...can't wait.


so . . . you're getting ready to show off! Lol, I've seen your flowering outdoors. No doubt you are going to kill it inside as well! 

Did you already flip to flower?


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 8, 2019)

growslut said:


> so . . . you're getting ready to show off! Lol, I've seen your flowering outdoors. No doubt you are going to kill it inside as well!
> 
> Did you already flip to flower?


Not yet...a couple more days and then it's on.


----------



## min0r (Jan 8, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Not yet...a couple more days and then it's on.


i'll flip the same day. let me know.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 8, 2019)

min0r said:


> i'll flip the same day. let me know.


If all looks good today, meaning new tops are where I want them to be, I'll be giving them an extended dark cycle tomorrow and they'll hit 12/12 tomorrow night. Right now lights on is from 4pm to 10am, once 12/12 starts they'll go 8pm to 8am.

I'll post back later and tag you when I know what I'm doing.


----------



## min0r (Jan 8, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> If all looks good today, meaning new tops are where I want them to be, I'll be giving them an extended dark cycle tomorrow and they'll hit 12/12 tomorrow night. Right now lights on is from 4pm to 10am, once 12/12 starts they'll go 8pm to 8am.
> 
> I'll post back later and tag you when I know what I'm doing.


i'm confident my plant(s) will grow enough.. i think. the one plant i'm pretty positive is a male. which sucks because i trained a male but it's okay, just more practice. next time i'm gonna do 12/12 really early at first so that i can get my sex faster which worked with my purp frosting.
here's a picture.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 8, 2019)

min0r said:


> i'm confident my plant(s) will grow enough.. i think. the one plant i'm pretty positive is a male. which sucks because i trained a male but it's okay, just more practice. next time i'm gonna do 12/12 really early at first so that i can get my sex faster which worked with my purp frosting.
> here's a picture.
> View attachment 4261878


That's some nice training. I'm too lazy to put that kind of effort in.


----------



## min0r (Jan 8, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> That's some nice training. I'm too lazy to put that kind of effort in.


thanks! i tried lol


----------



## min0r (Jan 8, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Yeah, it’s really dumb how easy IG made it to get someone’s account deleted. Especially when you have people who make 5+ fake pages to get people deleted with. It’s just silly on there lately


Hey, was wondering - what's the stretch like on purple frosting? does she like to stretch alot? a little?


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 8, 2019)

@min0r I'll be doing my flip tomorrow. Good times to come.


----------



## min0r (Jan 9, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> @min0r I'll be doing my flip tomorrow. Good times to come.


just 3 more days!! i just NEED to make sure they aren't stunted from me topping them before i send them off into flower.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 9, 2019)

min0r said:


> just 3 more days!! i just NEED to make sure they aren't stunted from me topping them before i send them off into flower.


I'll be following along. I'm going to run out of vertical space if I delay my flip any longer, so today's the day.

Day 1 of 12/12. For some reason I'm unable to insert a picture correctly.


----------



## min0r (Jan 10, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> I'll be following along. I'm going to run out of vertical space if I delay my flip any longer, so today's the day.
> 
> Day 1 of 12/12. For some reason I'm unable to insert a picture correctly.


i'm looking at the same problem with vertical space i'm pretty sure. i don't want to flip them while they're stunted though, because i dont want time from stretch being taken out for some stupid growth stunt i caused


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 11, 2019)

min0r said:


> Hey, was wondering - what's the stretch like on purple frosting? does she like to stretch alot? a little?


Sorry, I didn’t check back on here for a few days, that is some nice training for sure! I would say most phenos of Purple Frosting double in size but a few go a little more than that as well. None triple though unless you’re in a GH under natural sun since you get a lengthy transition that way. Indoors though they will double or thereabouts 
And instead of 12/12 for checking sex just run your plants under 18/6 for a few weeks. Reduce to 14/10 for a few days if necessary, but most plants will reveal under 18/6 within 5-6 weeks. If not though bumping down to 14/10 will make the stragglers reveal themselves within a few days without forcing the transition period. They’ll naturally sex more easily because of the light reduction but full on transitions don’t typically occur until about 13.5 hours or less per day. As I’ve stated before this post when you move all the way down to 12/12 you’ll see a period of rapid growth begin to occur and then sex will show itself easily about a week later but then when you flip back to 18/6 the plants hormones will get confused and you’ll hit a stunt period that can last anywhere from 1-6 weeks depending on the genetics. You have to remember that there are a couple million years of programming built into the cannabicae family of genetics, you can’t unwrite the laws of photosensitivty. So try not to put yourself in a waiting situation for regular growth to resume. Flipping back and forth like some people do causes weak yields if they try to flower again before full recovery of vegging traits too. Also if you think a plant is female you should still rub the part you think is a pistil with your fingertip back and forth. Sometimes you’ll see that there’s a pair of “tiny balls” underneath, and the part you thought was a pistil was just a pollen shield. If you see that, it’s actually a male. Lots of males take very experienced eyes to identify, so it helps to know that not all males like to reveal themselves easily. Sometimes you gotta dig a lot deeper into the traits to discover


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 11, 2019)

A day 35 photo of The Dessert from the garden of Gilnetics. Such a dank strain, I really love this one


----------



## min0r (Jan 11, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Sorry, I didn’t check back on here for a few days, that is some nice training for sure! I would say most phenos of Purple Frosting double in size but a few go a little more than that as well. None triple though unless you’re in a GH under natural sun since you get a lengthy transition that way. Indoors though they will double or thereabouts
> And instead of 12/12 checking just run your plants under 18/6 for a few weeks. Reduce to 14/10 for a few days if necessary, but most plants will reveal under 18/6 within 5-6 weeks. If not though bumping down to 14/10 will make the stragglers reveal themselves within a few days without forcing the transition period. As I’ve stated before this post when you move all the way down to 12/12 you’ll see a period of rapid growth begin to occur and then sex will show itself easily about a week later but then when you flip back to 18/6 the plants hormones will get confused and you’ll hit a stunt period that can last anywhere from 1-6 weeks depending on the genetics. You have to remember that there are a couple million years of programming built into the cannabicae family of genetics, you can’t unwrite the laws of photosensitivty. So try not to put yourself in a waiting situation for regular growth to resume. Flipping back and forth like some people do causes weak yields if they try to flower again before full recovery of vegging traits too. Also if you think a plant is female you should still rub the part you think is a pistil with your fingertip back and forth. Sometimes you’ll see that there’s a pair of “tiny balls” underneath the cover. If so it’s actually a male. Lots of males take very experienced eyes to identify, so it helps to know that not all males like to reveal themselves easily, so you gotta dig a lot deeper into the traits to discover


this helps alot, thank you.


----------



## growslut (Jan 11, 2019)

After seeing another plant grown to get the topped in half treatment and looking like a single-stalk leggy beanpole, I realized that mine were already shaped wrong and too bushy. So I went ahead and flipped more to flower--Face Punch, Banana Punchscicle and Oregon Orange got moved to the flower tent yesterday. Next round will get grown like beanpole's and then chop-topped and bent.

I also had a Purple Punch a show pre-flower ball sack yesterday, so it got tossed. Lights at 18/6--but I tend to keep the lights at 18/6 all the way during veg.

Honest, what is your recommended light schedule through the life of a plant?


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 11, 2019)

growslut said:


> Honest, what is your recommended light schedule through the life of a plant?


18/6 for veg and 12/12 for flower. I’ve done grow studies on 24 hour light vs 18/6 and 20/4 lighting programs and 18/6 gives better growth patterns overall. The plants even grow faster than with pure 24 hour light. And 18/6 and 20/4 seem to accomplish roughly the same growth but 20/4 doesn’t sex the plants as early I’ve noticed. I personally think 18/6 works better because it more accurately depicts natural conditions by allowing the plants a resting period each day and then making them grow with a more natural rhythm. I noticed the plants under 24 hour light don’t dry out their soil as quickly as plants under 18/6 too. On 18/6 the plants will predictably soak up more water in the morning after the lights come on whereas 24 hour plants never see a natural rhythm like that. Also why waste the extra 6 hours on power for the lights when 18 does the job better than 24 
Cuts the power bill down 25% on veg and it does a better job growing the plants


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 11, 2019)

min0r said:


> this helps alot, thank you.


If you ever have issues identifying sex you can also use a jewelers loop or magnifying glass as well to look at the bracts with. The naked eye can’t always see all the minute details, but under 30x magnification it’s a lot easier to know what you’re looking at


----------



## min0r (Jan 11, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> If you ever have issues identifying sex you can also use a jewelers loop or magnifying glass as well to look at the bracts with. The naked eye can’t always see all the minute details, but under 30x magnification it’s a lot easier to know what you’re looking at


okay.
i'm starting flower today in hopes that i can maintain my nodes to only reach 12 inches, hoping they spring up, biased off your experience with purp frost, how many in do you think the nodes will get to be? they're (roughly)3in now.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 12, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> 18/6 for veg and 12/12 for flower. I’ve done grow studies on 24 hour light vs 18/6 and 20/4 lighting programs and 18/6 gives better growth patterns overall. The plants even grow faster than with pure 24 hour light. And 18/6 and 20/4 seem to accomplish roughly the same growth but 20/4 doesn’t sex the plants as early I’ve noticed. I personally think 18/6 works better because it more accurately depicts natural conditions by allowing the plants a resting period each day and then making them grow with a more natural rhythm. I noticed the plants under 24 hour light don’t dry out their soil as quickly as plants under 18/6 too. On 18/6 the plants will predictably soak up more water in the morning after the lights come on whereas 24 hour plants never see a natural rhythm like that. Also why waste the extra 6 hours on power for the lights when 18 does the job better than 24
> Cuts the power bill down 25% on veg and it does a better job growing the plants


What are your thoughts on alternate flowering light cycles? Such as 11/13 or even 10/14? Is that something you've looked into at all?


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 13, 2019)

The girls are on day 4 of 12/12. Still growing and drinking at an increasingly rapid rate...these 1 gallon Radicle bags are definitely going to require me to put some extra effort in to keep them happy.



 

Speaking of the Radicle bags...I'm loving the free movement of roots. These bags are going to be loaded from top to bottom with fine roots.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 13, 2019)

Will you have to water 2x daily ?


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 13, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Will you have to water 2x daily ?


I anticipate that I will have to do at least daily waterings once they kick it into high gear around weeks 3-4, possibly have to do twice daily...we'll see. Right now I'm getting by on a good soak every other day, feeding each watering in coco.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 13, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> I anticipate that I will have to do at least daily waterings once they kick it into high gear around weeks 3-4, possibly have to do twice daily...we'll see. Right now I'm getting by on a good soak every other day, feeding each watering in coco.


Ty I have 3 going in 1g just wondering if I'll be ok. I can't water 2x a day . If anything special shows I'll prolly reveg or even pot up. Worse case Ontario can always jam a upside down full water bottle in there


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 13, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Ty I have 3 going in 1g just wondering if I'll be ok. I can't water 2x a day . If anything special shows I'll prolly reveg or even pot up. Worse case Ontario can always jam a upside down full water bottle in there


Are you in soil or coco/promix? If soil, you can let them dry out a bit more between waterings without issue, in fact that's preferable to keeping them wet...I'm in coco, so letting them dry out is a big no-no, thus more frequent waterings. I guess it kinda comes down to how big your plants are too.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 13, 2019)

Soil all good just some of my bottoms of gps packs all stardawgged out. if they don't scream special I may cull if it becomes a hassle


----------



## PHILLYBLUNTS420 (Jan 13, 2019)

Mendo Punch - Honest Genetics

i was very happy with the end product, i also have the dessert and bubblegum punch. looking forward to trying those out!


----------



## min0r (Jan 13, 2019)

PHILLYBLUNTS420 said:


> Mendo Punch - Honest Genetics
> 
> i was very happy with the end product, i also have the dessert and bubblegum punch. looking forward to trying those out!


looks like a pretty nice grow, got a journal?
edit - i just looked at your posts, and this is your first post in how many years?? jeez


----------



## PHILLYBLUNTS420 (Jan 13, 2019)

min0r said:


> looks like a pretty nice grow, got a journal?
> edit - i just looked at your posts, and this is your first post in how many years?? jeez


no unfortunately i dont, im going to start one on my next grow, got some insane chem, agent orange and blueberry going/finishing up. and yea its been awhile since i been on rollitup


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 13, 2019)

PHILLYBLUNTS420 said:


> Mendo Punch - Honest Genetics
> 
> i was very happy with the end product, i also have the dessert and bubblegum punch. looking forward to trying those out!


Those are some tight nugs, well done.


----------



## PHILLYBLUNTS420 (Jan 13, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Those are some tight nugs, well done.


Thankyou, now i just need abit more info on the dessert and bubblegum punch before i start them. ive had the dessert for sometime now, back when honest didnt even have legit name tags lol and have been wanting to run her !


----------



## min0r (Jan 14, 2019)

Purple frosting - before the stretch


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 15, 2019)

PHILLYBLUNTS420 said:


> Thankyou, now i just need abit more info on the dessert and bubblegum punch before i start them. ive had the dessert for sometime now, back when honest didnt even have legit name tags lol and have been wanting to run her !


Legit name tags? I’m using the same ones I always used lol. But I might have been out of letratag tape at one point and done a handwritten one for an order at one point. I’ve been using the letratag labels for the last four years though so I dunno what you mean


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 15, 2019)

Day 40 The Dessert from my buddy Gilnetics garden. He makes ice wax with all his flowers and I think he hit the jackpot for ice wax friendly flowers with this pheno 
This strain is one of my personal favorites from my Chocolate Frosting drop, I absolutely love the assortment of Dessert flavors that pop up in this line


----------



## PHILLYBLUNTS420 (Jan 15, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Legit name tags? I’m using the same ones I always used lol. But I might have been out of letratag tape at one point and done a handwritten one for an order at one point. I’ve been using the letratag labels for the last four years though so I dunno what you mean


yea sorry didnt mean not legit, just a handwritten one


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 15, 2019)

Day 7 of 12/12:
 

Thick stems:

 


Going to be building an aerocloner soon to save these girls just in case. Will be doing some preliminary pruning/cleaning up when that's ready...they're beasting up.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 16, 2019)

PHILLYBLUNTS420 said:


> yea sorry didnt mean not legit, just a handwritten one


Yeah I’ve done that on a few occasions. I order the letratag rolls on Amazon in packs of 6 and I’ve run out without restocking a few times. I always feel bad about doing that but it’s only happened like three times where I wasn’t prepared. Sorry about that, it’s the seeds that count though


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 16, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Day 7 of 12/12:
> View attachment 4265556
> 
> Thick stems:
> ...


Make sure and defoliate some of those lowers before you get farther into flower, you’ll get heavier tops that way 
Looks great dude, excited for you to get some flowers from those


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 16, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Make sure and defoliate some of those lowers before you get farther into flower, you’ll get heavier tops that way
> Looks great dude, excited for you to get some flowers from those


Thanks.

My plan was to let them stretch a bit, then give them a good cleanup, prune some lowers and remove a bit of leaf matter. Never done this before, so I'm treading new ground.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 17, 2019)

So, a little update. 

I've officially gone as far as I can go by half-assing my setup. I had to add an exhaust fan to mitigate heat and humidity buildup while lights are on. When the plants were little, it was no problem (duh), but now I'm seeing how important these things are.

Next up, since I'm exhausting from inside to outside, I'll be adding a carbon scrubber...I should've just done this early on as Honest suggested, but knowing my stubborn self, I need to fuck up for something to stick.


----------



## growslut (Jan 18, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> So, a little update.
> 
> I've officially gone as far as I can go by half-assing my setup. I had to add an exhaust fan to mitigate heat and humidity buildup while lights are on. When the plants were little, it was no problem (duh), but now I'm seeing how important these things are.
> 
> Next up, since I'm exhausting from inside to outside, I'll be adding a carbon scrubber...I should've just done this early on as Honest suggested, but knowing my stubborn self, I need to fuck up for something to stick.


Sounds good Joe! I made the same mistake with my first grow. Tried it in a closet with no exhaust, and then I got WPM in veg. So I did more research and got some exhaust, but then I tried to save money and only run the fans and exhaust with lights on, and turn them off with lights out. But then I realized that the humidity does crazy spikes at night, and if the exhaust isn't running, it can cause problems above 60% humidity.

Now I keep the fans and exhaust on 24/7 to avoid air flow problems.

Is the Moso bag helping keep the humidity in check?


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 18, 2019)

growslut said:


> Sounds good Joe! I made the same mistake with my first grow. Tried it in a closet with no exhaust, and then I got WPM in veg. So I did more research and got some exhaust, but then I tried to save money and only run the fans and exhaust with lights on, and turn them off with lights out. But then I realized that the humidity does crazy spikes at night, and if the exhaust isn't running, it can cause problems above 60% humidity.
> 
> Now I keep the fans and exhaust on 24/7 to avoid air flow problems.
> 
> Is the Moso bag helping keep the humidity in check?


Hmm...I hadn't thought about humidity during lights off too much. I have the exhaust set on a timer to match lights on time, just like what you did, I'll need to adjust that.

The Moso bag was helping at first, but no, it's not helping now.


----------



## min0r (Jan 19, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> So, a little update.
> 
> I've officially gone as far as I can go by half-assing my setup. I had to add an exhaust fan to mitigate heat and humidity buildup while lights are on. When the plants were little, it was no problem (duh), but now I'm seeing how important these things are.
> 
> Next up, since I'm exhausting from inside to outside, I'll be adding a carbon scrubber...I should've just done this early on as Honest suggested, but knowing my stubborn self, I need to fuck up for something to stick.


funny you say that, my plants just started to slap with the scent of skunk more. mine have grown 6in up so far, another 5-6 in and i'll be happy.


----------



## growslut (Jan 19, 2019)

Not much stretch on the Honest gear over here. Not quite doubled yet. I was expecting a big leap after the last round of the same size pots shot up to 6 feet tall after stretch. I'll be happy if the plants remain short


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm hoping to see mine settle around double after stretch, if they end up 24-30 inches tall, I'd be good with that. 

Got my charcoal scrubber in today, now to get it rigged up with the fan in my tiny space, gonna be interesting...I have a plan, we'll see how it works out.

Number one thing on my agenda is to start cleaning up undergrowth and start stripping some leaves to open things up...it's wall to wall foliage right now, and I'm noticing how plant matter has a big effect of humidity and temperature in the tent, I never would've thought. The next 8 or so weeks are going to be interesting.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 19, 2019)

I can't honestly (pun intended) comment on "stretch". I had pH issue early on in this cycle and I think once things started to balance out they got a nice whap of nutes....and everyone in the garden...across 5 strains...did the "beanpole" gig as their "stretch". No herms/etc. noted.

2 waves of plants....2-3 weeks apart. First wave has 2 Scarletts. 2nd wave has 3 Scarletts. 4 of the plants smell similar. A floral/fruit/cookie thing......hard to truly pin it down. The last plant has a far more pronounced nose...like a yling/ylang/berry/neroli type affair. Time will tell how all of this plays out in the smoke.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 20, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> I can't honestly (pun intended) comment on "stretch". I had pH issue early on in this cycle and I think once things started to balance out they got a nice whap of nutes....and everyone in the garden...across 5 strains...did the "beanpole" gig as their "stretch". No herms/etc. noted.
> 
> 2 waves of plants....2-3 weeks apart. First wave has 2 Scarletts. 2nd wave has 3 Scarletts. 4 of the plants smell similar. A floral/fruit/cookie thing......hard to truly pin it down. The last plant has a far more pronounced nose...like a yling/ylang/berry/neroli type affair. Time will tell how all of this plays out in the smoke. View attachment 4267705
> View attachment 4267707


Nice. Early issues aside, looks like you've done a nice job. 

Regarding stretch...if I've got to bend these bitches over and throw a net over to hold them down, then so be it.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 20, 2019)

Today is day 11 of 12/12.

Definitely need to do a bit of foliage removal and pruning.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 20, 2019)

Got the carbon scrubber rigged up and cleaned out underneath the canopy...I'll probably have to do more, but this is a good start, you may see some tops laid over a bit, did a bit of pinching and bending of taller shoots to even things out a hair.


----------



## min0r (Jan 20, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Got the carbon scrubber rigged up and cleaned out underneath the canopy...I'll probably have to do more, but this is a good start, you may see some tops laid over a bit, did a bit of pinching and bending of taller shoots to even things out a hair.
> 
> View attachment 4267729


those stems are SOO thick. i'm jealous.


----------



## growslut (Jan 20, 2019)

Looking great Joe!


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks guys. I've just gotta keep rolling along and try to keep up.


----------



## min0r (Jan 20, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Thanks guys. I've just gotta keep rolling along and try to keep up.


yessir!!
i'll post pictures of mine tomorrow sometime, it looks like your plant has stretched a bit more than mine, any flowers yet? i dont have any. looks like it's gonna be a slow flower for me.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 20, 2019)

min0r said:


> yessir!!
> i'll post pictures of mine tomorrow sometime, it looks like your plant has stretched a bit more than mine, any flowers yet? i dont have any. looks like it's gonna be a slow flower for me.


I'm seeing some pre-flowers, but they're not throwing pistils yet. I figure I'll be seeing pistils in another 2-ish weeks.


----------



## min0r (Jan 20, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> I'm seeing some pre-flowers, but they're not throwing pistils yet. I figure I'll be seeing pistils in another 2-ish weeks.


that long?? i felt like it was close to 4-5 days into flower that i saw pistils last time, but the genetics were horrible since it was a bag seed i'm assuming.
since the start of the stretch i've had pre flowers growing with my nodes.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 20, 2019)

min0r said:


> that long?? i felt like it was close to 4-5 days into flower that i saw pistils last time, but the genetics were horrible since it was a bag seed i'm assuming.
> since the start of the stretch i've had pre flowers growing with my nodes.


I was talking about true flowers and pistil clusters...I imagine I'll see pistils on pre-flowers any time now. My timeline could be off though, I'm used to flowering outdoors, so things progress differently with daylight hours being different and changing constantly, so I'm sure the plants behave differently as well.


----------



## growslut (Jan 20, 2019)

In my tents it usually takes 7-10 days for males to show sex and typically 8-14 for females 

Still not much stretch but have some pre flowers showing on most Honest plants right now


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 20, 2019)

Another thing to mention... if plants are sexually mature, they'll show sex under 18/6 as well. Sexual maturity can be noted by alternating node growth. @min0r given the training you did to your plants, I'm pretty sure they're old enough to have reached maturity, that's why you're seeing pistils earlier than I am.


----------



## min0r (Jan 21, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Another thing to mention... if plants are sexually mature, they'll show sex under 18/6 as well. Sexual maturity can be noted by alternating node growth. @min0r given the training you did to your plants, I'm pretty sure they're old enough to have reached maturity, that's why you're seeing pistils earlier than I am.


ah, that's a very valid reason. my plants have been planted (in soil) since october, the plants so small now because of several problems i had with my grow that made it malfunction. mostly to do with aeration. they started off really slow in FFOF soil, which as you may know lacks perlite. then i took them out of the soil, and put them into water with nutrients in it using the krakty method for most of november, december is where i actually got a non-malfunctioning setup. i think they've been growing pretty good since.


----------



## min0r (Jan 21, 2019)

Spoiler



 
 



showing signs of some strong genetics with all of that praying.
1 week into stretch btw, i've found one or two pistils here and there. not too many.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 21, 2019)

Nice, looks happy.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 21, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Got the carbon scrubber rigged up and cleaned out underneath the canopy...I'll probably have to do more, but this is a good start, you may see some tops laid over a bit, did a bit of pinching and bending of taller shoots to even things out a hair.
> 
> View attachment 4267729



What's your secret with those stocks man ?? I picture 6 inch seedlings beside a 20 inch hurricane generator


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 21, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> What's your secret with those stocks man ?? I picture 6 inch seedlings beside a 20 inch hurricane generator


No idea, lol. I'm going to credit them to the coco, Mega Crop and Recharge. I've just got a smallish clip fan running in the tent...the hurricane generator was on backorder.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 21, 2019)

Most females with proper feeding will start stacking real flowers around day 14-21, before that they’re mostly just showing flowering sites and further revealing their sex


----------



## growslut (Jan 21, 2019)

Honest, what is your opinion on defoliation? How much and when?


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 21, 2019)

Speaking of pistils...


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 21, 2019)

growslut said:


> Honest, what is your opinion on defoliation? How much and when?


In veg you should be defoliating lower leaves and cutting off weak lower growth shoots the entire time to improve the movement of hormones/nutrition. Before flowering most strains you should for sure clean the plant up as well, you only want the top half or less of the plant to be green, and at week 2-3 of flowering you should defoliate unnecessary lower leaves and any growth that look weak. That’s how you get the best yields possible. Newer growers tend to get scared about cleaning up their plants, but the better you get the hormones and nutrition moving through the plant the more growth and flower you’ll ultimately get. A nice even canopy will always produce better and most of the weight will always concentrate in the top foot or so of a plant. Topping plants to even up your canopy and trying to get as many top shoots as possible before flowering the plants is also important


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 24, 2019)

We're on day 15 of 12/12 here and the girls know what time it is.


----------



## Big Perm (Jan 24, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> We're on day 15 of 12/12 here and the girls know what time it is.
> 
> View attachment 4270000 View attachment 4270001 View attachment 4270002


Great canopy, joe! They look very healthy, and they do know what time it is.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 24, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Great canopy, joe!


Thanks. Fortunately all 4 girls decided to stretch more or less the same, a bit of pinching and bending made up for the difference.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 24, 2019)

Some Blueberry Lollipop at day 28 sent to me by a grower over email. He says it smells like pure candy


----------



## min0r (Jan 24, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> We're on day 15 of 12/12 here and the girls know what time it is.
> 
> View attachment 4270000 View attachment 4270001 View attachment 4270002


lookin really nice!! when's defoliation?


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 24, 2019)

min0r said:


> lookin really nice!! when's defoliation?


Good question. I'm not crazy about the idea of stripping tons of leaves, but I probably will thin them out at some point...another week or two maybe.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 24, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Most females with proper feeding will start stacking real flowers around day 14-21, before that they’re mostly just showing flowering sites and further revealing their sex


I sent you a pm


----------



## growslut (Jan 24, 2019)

Honest, I tried that topping technique you recommended and chopped this Banana Cocktail in half. Does this look about right or do you have any suggestions to do it better next time?

(The last pic shows how I had to tape the middle branch. I tried bending it to even the shape and it was brittle and snapped. This is the 2nd time I've broke the same branch on different plants trying to bend them so next time won't touch the plants until the branches limber up a bit)


----------



## growslut (Jan 24, 2019)

Here's a few pics of (mostly) Honest gear in the flower room.

Got fingers crossed that the Mint Choc Chip is a girl!


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 24, 2019)

growslut said:


> View attachment 4270518 View attachment 4270519 View attachment 4270520
> 
> Here's a few pics of (mostly) Honest gear in the flower room.
> 
> Got fingers crossed that the Mint Choc Chip is a girl!


Looking good. Fingers crossed for that MCC.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 24, 2019)

growslut said:


> View attachment 4270514 View attachment 4270515 View attachment 4270516 View attachment 4270517
> 
> Honest, I tried that topping technique you recommended and chopped this Banana Cocktail in half. Does this look about right or do you have any suggestions to do it better next time?
> 
> (The last pic shows how I had to tape the middle branch. I tried bending it to even the shape and it was brittle and snapped. This is the 2nd time I've broke the same branch on different plants trying to bend them so next time won't touch the plants until the branches limber up a bit)


Should have topped earlier to avoid losing all that growth/energy/time. Now wait a few days/1 week and then top all the other main top branches. When you top a branch, all you need to remove is the very tip, like no more than 1cm of material. That tip contains the "apical meristem," which is where the cell division/length growth occurs on each branch. Remove that tip, and the branch is forced to split and grow two branches. FIM'ing stands for "fuck, i missed" because sometimes people dont pinch enough of the tip off to make the branch actually split, but instead it just stunts/delays the branch growth...


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 24, 2019)

growslut said:


> View attachment 4270514 View attachment 4270515 View attachment 4270516 View attachment 4270517
> 
> Honest, I tried that topping technique you recommended and chopped this Banana Cocktail in half. Does this look about right or do you have any suggestions to do it better next time?
> 
> (The last pic shows how I had to tape the middle branch. I tried bending it to even the shape and it was brittle and snapped. This is the 2nd time I've broke the same branch on different plants trying to bend them so next time won't touch the plants until the branches limber up a bit)


You did well, clean up the first internodes on all the branches and it’ll get the hormones moving extra nicely too 
Good work


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 24, 2019)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Should have topped earlier to avoid losing all that growth/energy/time. Now wait a few days/1 week and then top all the other main top branches. When you top a branch, all you need to remove is the very tip, like no more than 1cm of material. That tip contains the "apical meristem," which is where the cell division/length growth occurs on each branch. Remove that tip, and the branch is forced to split and grow two branches. FIM'ing stands for "fuck, i missed" because sometimes people dont pinch enough of the tip off to make the branch actually split, but instead it just stunts/delays the branch growth...


I told him to cut the plant in half if he wanted, those particular genetics respond well to that method. FIMing is an inferior grow method IMHO, it causes lag. You’ll soon see he didn’t waste any time at all, doing what he did supercharges the plant by creating a situation where the roots are more established than the plant itself. After doing a major cutback he’ll see the roots and the plant go nuts with new growth because the roots want the plant to catch up. All he has to do is feed the plant well and provide good light right now and he’ll have a bigger and bushier plant than he’s ever had before


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 24, 2019)

Totally- i could see forcing root development for sure. FIM definitely sucks, but i think more gradual training is equivalent in the same time, but provides even more nodes to select from for structuring pre/post flip?


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 25, 2019)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Totally- i could see forcing root development for sure. FIM definitely sucks, but i think more gradual training is equivalent in the same time, but provides even more nodes to select from for structuring pre/post flip?


Getting the base of a plant stronger and better structured pays huge dividends when it come to overall yields, the method I described is excellent at creating what I call an “anchored base”. I highly recommend trying it. Remember the reason why cannabis is called weed is because it behaves like a weed does, it’s a hard plant to kill and the more you cut it back the faster it grows 
You were 100% right that after his branches grow more he should top those as well. More tops is always better. Developing an even canopy focused on top growth is the best way to achieve fat flowers with high yields


----------



## growslut (Jan 25, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> You did well, clean up the first internodes on all the branches and it’ll get the hormones moving extra nicely too
> Good work


Thanks Honest. Great tip. To clarify, when you say 'clean up the first internodes on all branches' that means to strip the leaves on each branch closest to the main stem?

@ColoradoHighGrower I used to FIM with pretty good success, but trying this new method out. So far, I'm impressed. It does seem a quicker way to get to a bush than traditional topping. This seed was planted Dec. 20. I'm also hoping the topping in half technique will help tame the stretch on some pheno's.


----------



## min0r (Jan 25, 2019)

hit 12 inches on my stretch. hoping it doesn't grow anymore or it's gonna get too close to the light.
 
CFS hasn't stretched too much... doesn't stretch nearly as much as the PF, which i'll keep in mind for next grow
next grow i'll have 2 plants with 16 tops. 32 tops total. if i had a bigger tent i'd do 32 each plant and have 64 total, but that's not the case. hoping i'll be able to get a better light and finally put down these LEDS.


----------



## growslut (Jan 25, 2019)

growslut said:


> Thanks Honest. Great tip. To clarify, when you say 'clean up the first internodes on all branches' that means to strip the leaves on each branch closest to the main stem?
> 
> @ColoradoHighGrower I used to FIM with pretty good success, but trying this new method out. So far, I'm impressed. It does seem a quicker way to get to a bush than traditional topping. This seed was planted Dec. 20. I'm also hoping the topping in half technique will help tame the stretch on some pheno's.


oops, never mind. Think I understand that you are referring to the bottom growth on the main stalk. I was thinking of leaving one stem down low for cloning, but if it doesn't look good for that I'll clip it.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 25, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Getting the base of a plant stronger and better structured pays huge dividends when it come to overall yields, the method I described is excellent at creating what I call an “anchored base”. I highly recommend trying it. Remember the reason why cannabis is called weed is because it behaves like a weed does, it’s a hard plant to kill and the more you cut it back the faster it grows
> You were 100% right that after his branches grow more he should top those as well. More tops is always better. Developing an even canopy focused on top growth is the best way to achieve fat flowers with high yields


Does this technique have a formal name/term? I'd like to read up on it more out of curiosity ...


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 25, 2019)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Does this technique have a formal name/term? I'd like to read up on it more out of curiosity ...


So not exactly what Honest is describing, but check out Uncle Ben's topping guide: 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/uncle-bens-topping-technique-to-get-2-or-4-main-colas.151706/

The short version goes like this: start from seed, clones don't work with this method. Grow the plant until it hits 5-6 nodes tall, this allows the roots to establish, top the plant at the first true node for 2 mains, or above the second true node for 4 mains.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 25, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> So not exactly what Honest is describing, but check out Uncle Ben's topping guide:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/uncle-bens-topping-technique-to-get-2-or-4-main-colas.151706/
> 
> The short version goes like this: start from seed, clones don't work with this method. Grow the plant until it hits 5-6 nodes tall, this allows the roots to establish, top the plant at the first true node for 2 mains, or above the second true node for 4 mains.


Thanks for sharing this Joe! By first and second node, do you mean from the bottom (so chronologically the first and second true leaf sets)?


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 25, 2019)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Thanks for sharing this Joe! By first and second node, do you mean from the bottom (so chronologically the first and second true leaf sets)?


Yessir, that's exactly it.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 26, 2019)

Somebody's curious...


----------



## growslut (Jan 26, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Somebody's curious...
> 
> View attachment 4271135


favorite pic yet! What a cute kitty~

You inspired me to let the cats back in the grow room. I started keeping them out over the summer when I noticed spider mites on plants outdoors and didn't want the cats to bring them into the grow room.

The cats have been pissed at me since getting banned. Now they try to sneak in. But its winter and the beneficial mites have been kicking ass in the tents, so think its time to invite the cats back in. I'll pass along a 'thank you' from the cats to you, Joe


----------



## min0r (Jan 26, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Somebody's curious...
> 
> View attachment 4271135


i'd love to let my cats in my grow room. they'd defoliate a bit too much though.. lol


----------



## growslut (Jan 26, 2019)

Cat stories--I have one cat who likes to climb into the tents through the round holes at the bottom. Twice he has wriggled his way into the tent, and then unknowingly got locked in the tent for hours until we found him. He still tries to do it. We joke that he worships the LED Light Gods


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 26, 2019)

growslut said:


> favorite pic yet! What a cute kitty~
> 
> You inspired me to let the cats back in the grow room. I started keeping them out over the summer when I noticed spider mites on plants outdoors and didn't want the cats to bring them into the grow room.
> 
> The cats have been pissed at me since getting banned. Now they try to sneak in. But its winter and the beneficial mites have been kicking ass in the tents, so think its time to invite the cats back in. I'll pass along a 'thank you' from the cats to you, Joe


Thanks, that's Marty, his brother Matty is a cutie too. They're around 3 months old now, I found them at the job site when they were 4-ish weeks old wandering around with no mama, so they came home with me.



min0r said:


> i'd love to let my cats in my grow room. they'd defoliate a bit too much though.. lol


Yeah, I can definitely see that. I keep a close eye on these guys when they're near the plants. So far, they don't seem to want to eat leaves, just check things out.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 26, 2019)

What's the strain @socaljoe ?


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 26, 2019)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> What's the strain @socaljoe ?


I have two going, the left two in my pics are Oregon Orange Punch, the right 2 are Scarlett Johannson, or ScarJo is what I call them. Both from Honest.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 26, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> I have two going, the left two in my pics are Oregon Orange Punch, the right 2 are Scarlett Johannson, or ScarJo is what I call them. Both from Honest.


Excellent!!


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 26, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Somebody's curious...
> 
> View attachment 4271135


Looks like the kitty cleaned up your lowers for you lol


----------



## min0r (Jan 28, 2019)

don't mind the mess in the backround. 
i've taken off some lower branches that arent gonna do me any good. overall very satisfied with how this is going. next round, i will have a perfect grow. this one was kinda perfect, i just had some problems with root rot in the beginning. can't wait to do better next time.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 29, 2019)

Day 20 of 12/12

Starting to see bud formation and resin heads coming out. I did a little squeeze 'n' sniff on the ScarJo in the back right corner, already getting an intense, sweet candy smell...I'll hopefully be able to describe that more fully as she develops.

 

 


OOP

 

Candy ScarJo


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 29, 2019)

Figured I'd share here too... day 30 of 12/12:


----------



## main cola (Jan 29, 2019)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Figured I'd share here too... day 30 of 12/12:
> View attachment 4272906
> 
> View attachment 4272907


Nice job. What strain?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 29, 2019)

main cola said:


> Nice job. What strain?


Felt a little guilty posting in this thread, since not honest gen... it's mostly GPS with one Durban Poison clone in the corner... Gotta say, I'm really surprised at how little the DP stretched. It was a relatively young clone in fairly far behind the others at flip, so i suppose it has held its own and caught up pretty well.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 30, 2019)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Figured I'd share here too... day 30 of 12/12:
> View attachment 4272906
> 
> View attachment 4272907


Please post only Honest Genetics on this thread, it’s not intended for other genetics unless there’s a comparison involved


----------



## min0r (Jan 31, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Please post only Honest Genetics on this thread, it’s not intended for other genetics unless there’s a comparison involved


are you able to spot out your genetics from others easily?


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 31, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Please post only Honest Genetics on this thread, it’s not intended for other genetics unless there’s a comparison involved


but a man gets so excited sometimes, just wants to show everybody, lmfao.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 31, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Please post only Honest Genetics on this thread, it’s not intended for other genetics unless there’s a comparison involved


Sorry again- was pretty stoned and didn't finish my last post lol. The reason I posted photos of my current grow was to continue our covo on topping techniques, to show my current structure, using regular LST topping as opposed to your recommended lopping technique for stimulating root growth. Both make sense to me, but was ultimately curious as to how they compare. And i got a little excited. Sorry to hijack your thread. Your strains look super dank!!


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 31, 2019)

Scarlett Johansen 

Crappy pic.... but you should get the idea just the same. Nicely frosted/dense nug. Can't coment on yield other than to say these offered about the same as the other tortured gals in this first wave of plants 

Really nice taste. Not as deep as the Raspberry Kush but in that same kinda zone. (P Punch, i suspect) Berry...but some cleaner on top er something. Hard to pin it down. More research needed  What we did notice was that the flavor on this one just kept on deepening as the doob got smaller. Very nice tokes. Both of these plants smelled about the same....however...one of the 2 plants in the next round seems to be a bit more terpy....and because they didn't get as tortured...those are offering a bit more bulk as well. Will definitely run her outside this Summer for another peek. Someone running perpetual who went in and did a small search could probably find something real nice to clone/run for a bit for sure. 

Last test.....the rosin squish. Very nice stuff. Good nose. Decent yield. Will be fun to dig into this, for sure....


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 31, 2019)

A picture of Cocoa Bananas sent to me by a grower over email this evening, such a dank cross. I had a pheno of this one from one of my grows that was like Banana Runts and OGKB terps wrapped together. Can’t wait to see how this one finishes for him


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jan 31, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Scarlett Johansen
> 
> Crappy pic.... but you should get the idea just the same. Nicely frosted/dense nug. Can't coment on yield other than to say these offered about the same as the other tortured gals in this first wave of plants
> 
> ...


ScarJo has been my all time best selling strain, I’ve had many strains sell out completely but ScarJo I made a huge number of seeds for and they just keep on selling strong. Word of mouth has been great on that one and people really love it. For yields they tend to really like more food and water than most other plants and if you can keep on top of them you can get 5gallon plants yielding up to 10-12oz a piece no problem with good lighting and airflow in your room. Along with the excess food and water of course. Outside they are absolute beasts. I had some gigantic SJ’s when I ran them in the greenhouse


----------



## growslut (Feb 2, 2019)

Took all the Honest plants out of the tent to check them over and cut clones. The very first one--Purple Frosting--had this one ball sac on it. My heart sunk as I have had trouble with hermies and I was worried that all the plants might be dropping balls. But after checking over all the plants, this one Purple Frosting ball sac is the only sign of hermy's in the tent. I'm actually quite pleased. 1 out of 10 ain't bad and that ratio just about falls in line with what Honest said to expect as far as Hermy's. Hope these plants remain stable as it was a big factor in choosing Honest gear. So far so good.


----------



## growslut (Feb 2, 2019)

Here's the rest of the tent. Everything except the bushy Gogi OG on the left is Honest gear and looking healthy!

The only other issue is with one Banana Cocktail at 28 days from flip. It stopped growing once it hit the flower tent. No stretch. It is literally the exact same height as the ScarJo next to it that got placed in the flower tent today. I have defoliated twice since starting flower b/c the leaves were so thick and blocking out each other's light. Its like this strain prays so hard that leaves reach higher than the bud sites and it blocks light. But what's strange is that this plant was tied for the fastest grower during veg. It just stopped growing any taller during flower.

Can I get your opinion, Honest? Is Banana Cocktail a typically short strain? Did the defoliation stunt the growth? or something else keep it short?

And should I do anything further to give the buds light and space?


----------



## min0r (Feb 2, 2019)

Purple frosting on the right, chocolate frosted sherbert on the left. both females


----------



## min0r (Feb 2, 2019)

here’s a better pic.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 3, 2019)

After a few days in the jar.....Scar Jo is smellin' like full on strawberries. She is quickly earning a spot in the big garden. Famous last words "I'm done buying seeds for awhile"....

Snicker.....I may have to think about snagging another pack of these for the future.


----------



## main cola (Feb 3, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> After a few days in the jar.....Scar Jo is smellin' like full on strawberries. She is quickly earning a spot in the big garden. Famous last words "I'm done buying seeds for awhile"....
> 
> Snicker.....I may have to think about snagging another pack of these for the future.


Do you have any pics of her when she was in flower? Any tips on growing her?. I have two going


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 3, 2019)

This was my first re-entry into indoor growing after 5 years. Everything...new. I tortured them well....pH was off at first...had the flu/etc. My wife walked by the tent and said "Wow...that is the worst looking grow you've ever done".  All I can say is that they appear stable...no herms/etc... and the nugs are super frosty and dense. Even with everything being off these plants offered some nice bud.


----------



## min0r (Feb 3, 2019)

things are getting exciting in the garden


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 4, 2019)

I finally made a new Instagram page. You can find me on there under the name @Honest_Genetics_420


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 4, 2019)

Foliage was getting a bit thick on the girls, so I got a bit aggressive pulling leaves. Hopefully I didn't go too far...we'll see how it goes. Also, one ScarJo just kept stretching, she had tops 1-3 inches from the light, so I had to snap her over...getting violent over here.

I'll post up a picture later.


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 5, 2019)

They're a bit naked...


----------



## mjw42 (Feb 5, 2019)

What's that Lasko rig in your tent? Diggin the light!


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 5, 2019)

You definitely won't have any LARF


----------



## tre01us (Feb 5, 2019)

Anyone run Honest Genetics Scarlets Sherbet? I have a pack and am unable to find any grow journals or even pics outside of one early Veg pic on IG. Very curious how this one grows and produces


----------



## min0r (Feb 5, 2019)

tre01us said:


> Anyone run Honest Genetics Scarlets Sherbet? I have a pack and am unable to find any grow journals or even pics outside of one early Veg pic on IG. Very curious how this one grows and produces


Scarlet Johannson you mean? i've never heard of scarlets sherbert


----------



## tre01us (Feb 5, 2019)

min0r said:


> Scarlet Johannson you mean? i've never heard of scarlets sherbert


Nope, Scarlets Sherbet. It wasn’t available long...probably limited. Got it from Sol Seeds and it sold out quick


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 5, 2019)

Same mom....but appears to be a Sherbert dad vs. a Purple Punch dad.


----------



## min0r (Feb 5, 2019)

tre01us said:


> Nope, Scarlets Sherbet. It wasn’t available long...probably limited. Got it from Sol Seeds and it sold out quick


oh i see it now, my mistake. honest may have some pictures


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 5, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> What's that Lasko rig in your tent? Diggin the light!


That's a fan. 

Love my diy light.


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 5, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> You definitely won't have any LARF



That's the hope. I have no idea if I went too far or if I didn't go too far enough, but I'll find out. Either I'll be happy or I'll have learned a lesson for next time.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 6, 2019)

tre01us said:


> Anyone run Honest Genetics Scarlets Sherbet? I have a pack and am unable to find any grow journals or even pics outside of one early Veg pic on IG. Very curious how this one grows and produces


I had photos of it on my original IG pages that were deleted. That’s a really good one, I wouldn’t wait to pop it, its been sold out for a long time, it’s pure headstash, and as someone else pointed out it was a Sunset Sherbert reversal with the same mom as Scarlett Johansson


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 6, 2019)

FYI, a reminder that SolSeeds is not an authorized seller of gear and hasn’t been for a very long time. He’s suspected of selling lots of fake HG gear ever since mid 2018. If you want authentic Honest Genetics you should come directly to me


----------



## Werp (Feb 6, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> FYI, a reminder that SolSeeds is not an authorized seller of gear and hasn’t been for a very long time. He’s suspected of selling lots of fake HG gear ever since mid 2018. If you want authentic Honest Genetics you should come directly to me


This figures, just sent a money order to sol seeds for oni yesterday....great.


----------



## Werp (Feb 6, 2019)

Just occured to me that I can cancel it...thoughts? I have read good reports on sol....but this obviously raises some red flags.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 6, 2019)

My SJ's came from SOL. So did the one of the Oni selections I'm finishing up. I'm not seeing anything I didn't expect to see in the finished product on either. Has anyone had problems/things grow out that weren't anything resembling what you thought you purchased? 

Another SJ shot. All of these first 4 were very similar across the board.


----------



## main cola (Feb 6, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> My SJ's came from SOL. So did the one of the Oni selections I'm finishing up. I'm not seeing anything I didn't expect to see in the finished product on either. Has anyone had problems/things grow out that weren't anything resembling what you thought you purchased?
> 
> Another SJ shot. All of these first 4 were very similar across the board.
> View attachment 4277801


That looks really nice


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 7, 2019)

Werp said:


> Just occured to me that I can cancel it...thoughts? I have read good reports on sol....but this obviously raises some red flags.


I don’t think the Oni gear is fake through him. He and I had a beef over some clones and he talked a load of shit to me so I told him to apologize or get nothing. He chose to talk more shit rather than apologize. So I believe his response to that was restocking strains I had never sold him restocks of and using fraudulent packaging. He actually repacked freebies I gave him in legit packaging and never gave me the packaging back. There’s a lot of red flags with him when it comes to my gear. With Oni you’re probably fine though. But do not buy Honest Genetics through him, they are likely not legitimate


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 7, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> My SJ's came from SOL. So did the one of the Oni selections I'm finishing up. I'm not seeing anything I didn't expect to see in the finished product on either. Has anyone had problems/things grow out that weren't anything resembling what you thought you purchased?
> 
> Another SJ shot. All of these first 4 were very similar across the board.
> View attachment 4277801


That looks legit. That said I’ve seen him restock seeds I never sold him and I’ve had a few growers end up with questionable seeds from him. He did buy more SJ and Face Punch packs than anything else though. Just weird that he’d still have any left since he hasn’t bought stock since November 2017. I’ve sold probably 10x more packs of those since then than I ever stocked him with and I’m not a seedbank with a website. Kinda strange IMO that he’d have any of those left 3-4 months ago. I recommend buying direct for my gear, SolSeeds is not a trusted source for my particular gear. On a side note I gave him some of the stuff on his site that he was supposed to give away for free to good customers and instead he charged $150/pack. Like Roadkill Chocolate and a couple others, that’s shady behavior


----------



## tre01us (Feb 7, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> I had photos of it on my original IG pages that were deleted. That’s a really good one, I wouldn’t wait to pop it, its been sold out for a long time, it’s pure headstash, and as someone else pointed out it was a Sunset Sherbert reversal with the same mom as Scarlett Johansson


I bought the Scarlets Sherbet and Face Punch in early-mid 2018 from SOL. I sure hope they are legit and not repackaged bunk by SOL? I paid the full price and not that $75 deal they have going now. I’m never buying from them again.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 7, 2019)

We hadn’t had our beef yet at that time. I don’t suspect anything forged prior to around June/July. You’re fine. I wouldn’t sleep on that Scarlett’s Sherbert either, that’s some killer funk


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 8, 2019)

Some nugs of The Dessert grown by my buddy Gilnetics. My Chocolate Frosting hybrids consistently impress and make some gorgeous herb that tastes magnificent


----------



## min0r (Feb 8, 2019)

Purple frosting - 
 
 
Chocolate Frosted Sherbert -


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 8, 2019)

Hey my name is Jeremy, I'm growing some of your chocolate frosted sherbet and ran into a few herms, popped 11 got 6 males and 4 herms but I do have a few gnats in the room. I did however clone and saved the girls to give them another go. Using nematodes and stratiolaelaps to quell gnats. Does the sherbert have Hermaphrodite issues? The one female that didn't Herm is looking good day 52 of flower.


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 8, 2019)

How do you guys upload photos wanted to show my pic of the good female.


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Jeremius (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 8, 2019)

Jeremius said:


> Hey my name is Jeremy, I'm growing some of your chocolate frosted sherbet and ran into a few herms, popped 11 got 6 males and 4 herms but I do have a few gnats in the room. I did however clone and saved the girls to give them another go. Using nematodes and stratiolaelaps to quell gnats. Does the sherbert have Hermaphrodite issues? The one female that didn't Herm is looking good day 52 of flower.


Are you 100% sure they weren’t males? That’s a much higher herm rate than I’ve ever heard or seen on that line. It’s actually a very stable line overall, I personally grew out 50 of them and only found three. That said I don’t know what kind of food you are using or how your room is setup. A lot of things can affect your grow like imbalanced feeding and light leaks


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 8, 2019)

Jeremius said:


> View attachment 4278870


Where did you buy those seeds? And what temp are you running the room? Those are usually purple at that stage of flower, I find green phenos to be pretty rare in that line


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 8, 2019)

I am using TLO been growing for 7 years no leaks cover all strips with ducttape, I have only ever found herms in a wedding cake S1 and a gmoxstardawg. Other than that no issues even with fems. I got them from you with a pack of the dessert at Indo expo.


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 8, 2019)

Temp is ran at 72 during the day and 62 at night


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 8, 2019)

Yeah they had Stigmas and bananas coming out underneath on two and the other two had a combo flowers. 1 of the males was nice kept a little pollen for a purpledrankberath I have. I'm growing several other strains in the room and no issues. Even a candida fem. I might just have bad luck but luckily the #3 was the one that didn't Herm and it was one of my two favorites in veg.


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 8, 2019)

I forgot to thank you for the freebies as well really looking forward to seeing the dessert, purple frosting, and the frost factory. Which would you recommend next?


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 9, 2019)

Jeremius said:


> I forgot to thank you for the freebies as well really looking forward to seeing the dessert, purple frosting, and the frost factory. Which would you recommend next?


I think I remember you. I actually wasn’t there for very long that day, only a couple hours. You were one of the guys talking to OES wondering where I was before I got there since I got there kinda late that day. I think you had said you were growing for your mom if you’re the same guy I’m thinking of. Anyways, sorry to hear about the issue, it’s kinda hard to believe since I’ve had so many growers go through that line and report only one intersex plant in their pack or zero, but that’s just strange and makes me wonder if your soil was running hot or if some other issue was at play. There are additional factors that I can’t really verify without seeing the grow area myself. The most I ever heard coming from one pack was two and since I include about 15+ seeds in my regs it’s not out of the norm for that to happen if “the luck of the shuffle” isn’t in your favor on that pack. I definitely run my lines in bulk and check for these issues ahead of time though, I’m a bit baffled by your report and suspect something grow related occurred. Cannabis females all have the ability to turn “male” if an environmental factor denies the plants the female hormone. And there’s a myriad of things that can do that. So either something was off on your grow or you got a bad shuffle in that particular pack. However like you said you popped 11 so you should have another 4-9 seeds left the way I usually load my reg packs. Odds are they are mostly female. Nature provides a near 50/50 balance that’s almost always in slight favor of females, same as all other species of plants and animals. It’s natures survival mechanism


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 9, 2019)

Just an FYI, a 62 degree night on an indoor grow is really cold, 68 is about the lowest you should allow, daytime 72 is fine but you’re a little better served a couple degrees higher for optimum yields. I know it’s winter but you might need to add a space heater for your nights. If you do that then keep it high up so it doesn’t blast heat directly onto the foliage, that would crisp them. Better to keep it up high near an oscillating fan. Plants react differently to indoor cold nights than they do to chilly nights outside. Indoor should be a fine tuned precision machine. Everything dialed in and kept in harmony. There’s something to be said about the way plants experience life under artificial lighting vs natural sun


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 9, 2019)

min0r said:


> Purple frosting -
> View attachment 4278763
> View attachment 4278764
> Chocolate Frosted Sherbert -
> View attachment 4278765


Excited to see what you get! That’s one of my favorite freebies too


----------



## min0r (Feb 9, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Excited to see what you get! That’s one of my favorite freebies too


it's funny, i bought the CFS and the purple frosting turned out to be my favorite. i'm thinking the CFS is going to be my quality bud, and PF will be my quantity this grow.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 9, 2019)

min0r said:


> it's funny, i bought the CFS and the purple frosting turned out to be my favorite. i'm thinking the CFS is going to be my quality bud, and PF will be my quantity this grow.


The CFS is more head stash for sure by comparison. The Purple Frosting makes marvelous extract and depending on the pheno can also be good for head stash. CFS is just more reliable, it’s always dank af and a lot of the phenos carry through the milk chocolate terp along with the sherb flavors
 
That’s a typical example of a CFS keeper. That’s Gads #5 pheno out of about 30 that he ran. That one has a really beautiful blend of both parents terps and has insane bag quality after the trim


----------



## min0r (Feb 9, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> The CFS is more head stash for sure by comparison. The Purple Frosting makes marvelous extract and depending on the pheno can also be good for head stash. CFS is just more reliable, it’s always dank af and a lot of the phenos carry through the milk chocolate terp along with the sherb flavors
> View attachment 4279140
> That’s a typical example of a CFS keeper. That’s Gads #5 pheno out of about 30 that he ran. That one has a really beautiful blend of both parents terps and has insane bag quality after the trim


yeah 100% i'd go thru the hassle of re vegging her if she looks like that haha.
I just ordered some purple punch (flower) online, hopefully it'll give me something to compare the purple frosting to.
also - pretty sure i've spotted some purple on the purple frosting
 you can see it in the middle of the bud, and a few hues of it on the 3rd node down.
what week does PF usually start to purple?


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 9, 2019)

min0r said:


> yeah 100% i'd go thru the hassle of re vegging her if she looks like that haha.
> I just ordered some purple punch (flower) online, hopefully it'll give me something to compare the purple frosting to.
> also - pretty sure i've spotted some purple on the purple frosting
> View attachment 4279145 you can see it in the middle of the bud, and a few hues of it on the 3rd node down.
> what week does PF usually start to purple?


Both of those lines purple pretty reliably. CFS usually gets the “sunset” effect around week 6-7 and goes from green to purple, green phenos at finish in that line are pretty uncommon. And Purple Frosting shows signs of color at a few different stages but also nearly always finishes purple.
Don’t take your Purple Punch flower experience too much to heart btw. The pure line is kinda hard to explain. It’s a much better cut for making oil. As oil it’s crazy loud and exotic and some of the wildest flavor you’ve ever had. But as flower it’s got an amazing smell but a fairly muted taste. I always have considered the best use for Purple Punch as the way it breeds. People seem to forget that I was the first breeder to release Purple Punch lines and the first person with a Punch cross on IG. I was showing off photos of Blue Hurricane on IG back in July 2016 and had those seeds made in May 2016, which was nearly a year before In House, Clearwater, and Symbiotic had crosses made. I had my first small batch of Punch crosses out in late 2016 and remade them only one more time along with adding a few new crosses in April 2017, which was about the same time others started releasing their Punch lines. But no one was showing Punch hybrids before me. I realized after making Blue Hurricane that as a breeder she absolutely shined and made some of the most insane resin density, flavor, and yields in crosses. By herself she looks like she’d be more special but she’s kinda weak on THC and more of a terp plant. Like I said as oil she’s an absolute joy, as flower there’s a lot better stuff to be smoking, but in crosses she adds a serious wow factor to almost anything you could name. She’s a well rounded breeder.
That all being said I retired Purple Punch officially from my breeding catalogue and moved on to a few other things I’ve created which I feel are evolutions of Punch. Among them is Face Punch which I’m now moving onto my limited line Fantasia with. There’s also Punch Farmer aka Red Koolaid, and I’m pretty excited to show off some future work with her. And there’s a few others as well that I felt evolved and built on the original Punch line. I never plan on being a one trick pony, to me Punch in its pure form is a bit played out in crosses and so I’m working with what I feel are evolved forms of what she brought to the table. After all, the goal should always be to make good weed better 
You’ll enjoy both of the lines you’re growing right now, I’ve seen incredible things come from both, especially that CFS, total banger line


----------



## min0r (Feb 9, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Both of those lines purple pretty reliably. CFS usually gets the “sunset” effect around week 6-7 and goes from green to purple, green phenos at finish in that line are pretty uncommon. And Purple Frosting shows signs of color at a few different stages but also nearly always finishes purple.
> Don’t take your Purple Punch flower experience too much to heart btw. The pure line is kinda hard to explain. It’s a much better cut for making oil. As oil it’s crazy loud and exotic and some of the wildest flavor you’ve ever had. But as flower it’s got an amazing smell but a fairly muted taste. I always have considered the best use for Purple Punch as the way it breeds. People seem to forget that I was the first breeder to release Purple Punch lines and the first person with a Punch cross on IG. I was showing off photos of Blue Hurricane on IG back in July 2016 and had those seeds made in May 2016, which was nearly a year before In House, Clearwater, and Symbiotic had crosses made. I had my first small batch of Punch crosses out in late 2016 and remade them only one more time along with adding a few new crosses in April 2017, which was about the same time others started releasing their Punch lines. But no one was showing Punch hybrids before me. I realized after making Blue Hurricane that as a breeder she absolutely shined and made some of the most insane resin density, flavor, and yields in crosses. By herself she looks like she’d be more special but she’s kinda weak on THC and more of a terp plant. Like I said as oil she’s an absolute joy, as flower there’s a lot better stuff to be smoking, but in crosses she adds a serious wow factor to almost anything you could name. She’s a well rounded breeder.
> That all being said I retired Purple Punch officially from my breeding catalogue and moved on to a few other things I’ve created which I feel are evolutions of Punch. Among them is Face Punch which I’m now moving onto my limited line Fantasia with. There’s also Punch Farmer aka Red Koolaid, and I’m pretty excited to show off some future work with her. And there’s a few others as well that I felt evolved and built on the original Punch line. I never plan on being a one trick pony, to me Punch in its pure form is a bit played out in crosses and so I’m working with what I feel are evolved forms of what she brought to the table. After all, the goal should always be to make good weed better
> You’ll enjoy both of the lines you’re growing right now, I’ve seen incredible things come from both, especially that CFS, total banger line


yeah i definitely wanna get new seeds soon, but i wanna wait for something really limited to come out.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 9, 2019)

min0r said:


> yeah i definitely wanna get new seeds soon, but i wanna wait for something really limited to come out.


Funny you should say that. I was just about to announce on my IG that I’m gonna let out 3 packs of my Paradiso. Which is Blue Hurricane #27 x Sin City Kush F3. I’ve only sold two packs to really good customers so far, so that’ll make it a five pack total release. Email me if you’re interested


----------



## min0r (Feb 9, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Funny you should say that. I was just about to announce on my IG that I’m gonna let out 3 packs of my Paradiso. Which is Blue Hurricane #27 x Sin City Kush F3. I’ve only sold two packs to really good customers so far, so that’ll make it a five pack total release. Email me if you’re interested


got any pictures? i'm intrigued.


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 9, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> I think I remember you. I actually wasn’t there for very long that day, only a couple hours. You were one of the guys talking to OES wondering where I was before I got there since I got there kinda late that day. I think you had said you were growing for your mom if you’re the same guy I’m thinking of. Anyways, sorry to hear about the issue, it’s kinda hard to believe since I’ve had so many growers go through that line and report only one intersex plant in their pack or zero, but that’s just strange and makes me wonder if your soil was running hot or if some other issue was at play. There are additional factors that I can’t really verify without seeing the grow area myself. The most I ever heard coming from one pack was two and since I include about 15+ seeds in my regs it’s not out of the norm for that to happen if “the luck of the shuffle” isn’t in your favor on that pack. I definitely run my lines in bulk and check for these issues ahead of time though, I’m a bit baffled by your report and suspect something grow related occurred. Cannabis females all have the ability to turn “male” if an environmental factor denies the plants the female hormone. And there’s a myriad of things that can do that. So either something was off on your grow or you got a bad shuffle in that particular pack. However like you said you popped 11 so you should have another 4-9 seeds left the way I usually load my reg packs. Odds are they are mostly female. Nature provides a near 50/50 balance that’s almost always in slight favor of females, same as all other species of plants and animals. It’s natures survival mechanism


Thank you for your reply, It could be the soil but I've never burnt with TLO. I mix and let it sit for at least 6 months with clovers, nematodes, beneficial bugs, and eworms. Hopefully if I run the #1 again my other favorite it won't herm. I am looking forward to seeing the rest of the ladies in the pack.


----------



## bubbahaze (Feb 9, 2019)

Jeremius said:


> Thank you for your reply, It could be the soil but I've never burnt with TLO. I mix and let it sit for at least 6 months with clovers, nematodes, beneficial bugs, and eworms. Hopefully if I run the #1 again my other favorite it won't herm. I am looking forward to seeing the rest of the ladies in the pack.


Your plants look good and quite honestly I'm underwhelmed by Honest G's response, hard to believe blah blah blah, maybe you can post pics of the hermies and hopefully HG would replace them 'hopefully'


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 9, 2019)

bubbahaze said:


> Your plants look good and quite honestly I'm underwhelmed by Honest G's response, hard to believe blah blah blah, maybe you can post pics of the hermies and hopefully HG would replace them 'hopefully'


It's fine no big deal, I'm a peaceful dude. As soon as I saw the balls I chopped them and put them in the earthworm compost pile outside. A few grows ago I found a Herm in some wedding cake S1s that pollinated my whole room hopefully it didn't happen this time... I hope I found 'em quick enough. I will see if I can snap a few pics but they have been in the compost pile for 3 weeks now..


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 9, 2019)

bubbahaze said:


> Your plants look good and quite honestly I'm underwhelmed by Honest G's response, hard to believe blah blah blah, maybe you can post pics of the hermies and hopefully HG would replace them 'hopefully'


Thank you for saying she looks nice I'll tell her she has a fan


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 9, 2019)

It's kinda freezing outside, but you can kinda see where the ball formed in-between the bracts, sorry about the bad pic.


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 9, 2019)

This was one I found, pretty sure this is a hermaphrodite.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 9, 2019)

bubbahaze said:


> Your plants look good and quite honestly I'm underwhelmed by Honest G's response, hard to believe blah blah blah, maybe you can post pics of the hermies and hopefully HG would replace them 'hopefully'


It is a little hard to believe the rate based on how many growers I know who have been through that strain. I think you’re reading a tone I wasn’t trying to display. I brought up the luck of the shuffle. That’s a very real thing in the world of seeds. It’s the same way some people occasionally get a pack of seeds that’s all female and then another person gets a pack that’s all male, luck of the shuffle sometimes offsets normal results. On a wide basis regular seeds are always about 50/50 male/female with a very slight advantage towards females since nature always tries to provide slightly more females than males for survival sake. Same exact reason why the combined human population of the world is 53% female and 47% male, it’s natures survival mechanism at work. Luck of the shuffle also goes for herms, with a bad shuffle a strain that’s proven quite stable on wide runs might very well have problems isolated to a single pack, and when that happens it also removes those herms from others packs by offsetting the wider odds.
So once again, it is hard to believe that many appeared in a single pack because the line has been out for literally over a year and a half and has sold 150-200 packs without anyone else reporting the issue in such high frequency. The logical thing to do is first and foremost investigate what is going on in the growroom itself.
Only after seeing what’s going on there and seeing clear and detailed pictures of all the problem plants can a replacement be issued.
So Bubba you’re jumping the gun a little bit on your comment. I only just had the issue brought to my attention. And he only just after your comment posted pictures. One of which is kinda blurry and I can’t tell what I’m looking at, I only know what he’s reporting. The other is an example of intersex herming and is very clearly visible. When that line does herm that’s what I would expect to see based on other examples of verified herms that have been found in the line. I go through a lot of trouble to make sure I don’t put out lines that show past 10% herming on wide runs. There’s no such thing as 100% stable cannabis at this current moment in the cannabis gene pool. Cannabis evolved from industrial hemp which is monoecious, or in other words always both male and female on the same plant. The dioecious varieties we have today are only separated off that line by around half a million years and as such millions of years of landrace elements are still locked up in the gene pool. Hermaphroditism is in fact a survival instinct built into cannabis over millions of years prior to its separation off the monoecious gene pool and also as a dioecious variety it’s still locked in. In all cannabis you can still use environmental factors to deny a true female the hormones that allow it to fully express as female. So number 1 before anything else I wanted to question the plants environment and feeding. Because the number being reported seems awfully high based on so many other accounts with 0-2 herms per pack on 15+ seeds.
Does that make more sense?


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 9, 2019)

Jeremius said:


> This was one I found, pretty sure this is a hermaphrodite.


The second picture is an example of intersex herming for sure. I noted that the fan leaf didn’t have a proper number of fingers in that photo, it was missing a blade at the base. The asymmetry does indeed suggest a nutritional imbalance. However the leaf was plenty green so it’s not a nitrogen fixation issue. One of the more typical factors that causes those symptoms is a lower than desired amount of calmag in the soil. Which indeed would cause the soil to run a tad bit “hot”. The first pic I really can’t tell what I’m looking at but I’ll take your word for it. That’s also an example of intersex herming what you are describing. Do me a favor and email me and send any other photos you collected so I can see what’s going on. Hopefully you took pictures of all of them. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 9, 2019)

Honest genetics, you keep saying that it's hard to believe and it makes me feel like you're calling me a liar. I am an honest person. I take pride in the fact that I don't lie. I've been going to college for over 4 years I've studied genetic biology, plant pathology, kinetic chemistry, calculus and organic gardening. I'm sorry I didn't take more pics, I don't want anything for free, you more than made up for it with the freebies you gave me on the first order I got from you. I was just trying to let you know, that's it. The first picture the one that's hard to see it's a picture of one of them in my compost pile I tried to go around and dig in the snow but it's hard there's a snowstorm in Portland. It's not a big deal just chill, peace love and happiness brother.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 9, 2019)

min0r said:


> got any pictures? i'm intrigued.


I actually am already sold out of Paradiso. I made that post earlier today and they were gone within an hour. But I’ll post some photos of it on here and on my IG soon


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 9, 2019)

Jeremius said:


> Honest genetics, you keep saying that it's hard to believe and it makes me feel like you're calling me a liar. I am an honest person. I take pride in the fact that I don't lie. I've been going to college for over 4 years I've studied genetic biology, plant pathology, kinetic chemistry, calculus and organic gardening. I'm sorry I didn't take more pics, I don't want anything for free, you more than made up for it with the freebies you gave me on the first order I got from you. I was just trying to let you know, that's it. The first picture the one that's hard to see it's a picture of one of them in my compost pile I tried to go around and dig in the snow but it's hard there's a snowstorm in Portland. It's not a big deal just chill, peace love and happiness brother.


I asked you to email me so that we could chat about your issues. You seem to not be reading everything I have written and kinda getting emotional and reacting. There are numerous factors to be considered including luck of the shuffle. Just because it’s hard to believe doesn’t mean you are a liar, and I never called you a liar at any point whatsoever, only you have used that word. But all other factors must be taken into account including nutritional imbalances, and there is a clear sign that there is an issue on that end that I could easily identify in the photo you showed. Like you I also have a heavy background in soil sciences and horticulture from my college years, I spent 7 years in college altogether and grew medical cannabis to pay my way through UCLA. But grow theory and grow application have to be recognized as separate realities. I have 17 years of cannabis growing under my belt, what you learn in school and what you learn in application are a little different. Part of the exact reason I asked you to email me was so I can say things to you without doing it publicly because you might take unwarranted offense this way. Just email me to discuss the issue further so that I can hear a more detailed account. I’m trying to help you out here, so take a deep breath and recognize I’m the same guy you met at IndoExpo, I’m here to help you out and help you grow and express the plants to their fullest potential


----------



## min0r (Feb 10, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> I actually am already sold out of Paradiso. I made that post earlier today and they were gone within an hour. But I’ll post some photos of it on here and on my IG soon


jeez that went fast.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 10, 2019)

min0r said:


> jeez that went fast.


Yeah, I hadn’t offered a Blue Hurricane hybrid publicly before and I guess people got a little excited lol. I had to delete the IG post right after making it since I was only offering three more packs and had 5x that many people asking me about it within a half hour over my email and KIK lol. I was a bit surprised and also a little touched by how amped people were for that piece of my work. And my IG following is so low right now I didn’t expect such a quick reaction either. I only released 2 packs prior to that so it was a 5 pack total limited release and I can happily report they all went to long time supporters of my genetics so that made me extra happy


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 10, 2019)

Day 33 of 12/12. End of week three/beginning of week 4 flowering.

 

Color (and cat hair) on the Oregon Orange Punch.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 10, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Day 33 of 12/12. End of week three/beginning of week 4 flowering.
> 
> View attachment 4280215
> 
> ...


We have indoor grows only a week apart right now 
I’ll be posting new photos soon. Many strains on deck that I bred and many of which I never released


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 10, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> We have indoor grows only a week apart right now
> I’ll be posting new photos soon. Many strains on deck that I bred and many of which I never released


Nice. Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## PalmTreez420 (Feb 11, 2019)

Banana Cocktail grew to an absolute unit. Terps are really special smelling like sweet cereals with hints of banana and fruity pebbles - no joke!
She was in living soil and under full spectrum LEDs. Hope you enjoy the pictures as I enjoy her.

my IG is palm_treez420 for anyone interested


----------



## min0r (Feb 11, 2019)

wishin i had an hps right now. things would be much faster it seems.


----------



## min0r (Feb 12, 2019)

purple! if anyone has any idea what the yellow tips are please let me know. do i need to up my PPMs?
edit - i think it could be because my light is REALLY close, because i'm lacking space height wise, they're barely an inch away from the light. gonna figure out a way to heighten it.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Feb 12, 2019)

min0r said:


> purple! if anyone has any idea what the yellow tips are please let me know. do i need to up my PPMs?
> edit - i think it could be because my light is REALLY close, because i'm lacking space height wise, they're barely an inch away from the light. gonna figure out a way to heighten it.
> View attachment 4281071 View attachment 4281073 View attachment 4281076


Back off the ppms a bit that is classic beginning of nute burn. Think you found what we call the perfect burn or the max ppm. Back off a hundo or two ppm and your in th groove


----------



## min0r (Feb 12, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> Back off the ppms a bit that is classic beginning of nute burn. Think you found what we call the perfect burn or the max ppm. Back off a hundo or two ppm and your in th groove


really??? i've been using this ratio -
Jacks 321 @ 6grams/5gal
Cal-nit @ 4grams/5gal
epsom salt @ 2gram/5gal
orca @ .5tsp/5gal
consistently at 425-450 pms for the past month, and i haven't gotten nute burn until now. that's odd.
it's also only on that cola, nowhere else has purpling/yellow tips.
i really wanna say it's because of how close the light is, i still lifted it quite a bit. maybe i'll see improvement. lights go on @ 10 tonight.


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Jeremius (Feb 12, 2019)

This is organic chocolate frosted sherbert day 55 under a combo of CMH and LEDs.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 12, 2019)

min0r said:


> really??? i've been using this ratio -
> Jacks 321 @ 6grams/5gal
> Cal-nit @ 4grams/5gal
> epsom salt @ 2gram/5gal
> ...


What week are you? Yellowing tips can mean a few different things. Based on your ppm I’d say you’re far from the max you could hit them with. Those strains can typically handle pretty hardcore feedings before hitting nute burn. If you’re seeing yellowing tips it could be nutrition being diverted to the flowers because of a lack of nitrogen. It could be burning from being too close to the light, however that’s not normally an issue with LED and if I remember right that’s what you’re using? It could be a sign of using too much calcium, you normally cut your calcium input in half around week four of flower and then bump up your magnesium. Or as getgro said it could be a sign over over feeding, however I doubt that from your ppm report.
Also, around week 5 on an organic diet it’s normal to start seeing leaves change colors and take on some yellowing, when you start the flush at the end you’ll often see cannabis leaves take on fall colors too


----------



## min0r (Feb 12, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> What week are you? Yellowing tips can mean a few different things. Based on your ppm I’d say you’re far from the max you could hit them with. Those strains can typically handle pretty hardcore feedings before hitting nute burn. If you’re seeing yellowing tips it could be nutrition being diverted to the flowers because of a lack of nitrogen. It could be burning from being too close to the light, however that’s not normally an issue with LED and if I remember right that’s what you’re using? It could be a sign of using too much calcium, you normally cut your calcium input in half around week four of flower and then bump up your magnesium. Or as getgro said it could be a sign over over feeding, however I doubt that from your ppm report.
> Also, around week 5 on an organic diet it’s normal to start seeing leaves change colors and take on some yellowing, when you start the flush at the end you’ll often see cannabis leaves take on fall colors too


4 weeks and a day since i flipped. - so i'm thinking i need to cut my calcium down.
i'm only seeing the yellow tips on one this one cola that was really close to the light, though. which what makes me want to think that it's too close to the light. i'm gonna do process of elimination here; first gonna see how moving the light effects them tomorrow morning, see if it worsens. then tomorrow/the next day i'm doing a reservoir change; i'll cut down my cal input in half & up the mag by a gram or so.
Thanks for the help


----------



## min0r (Feb 13, 2019)

got a better shot of my purple frosting this morning.

edit - i just changed my reservoir, i'll be back with results in a day or so


----------



## min0r (Feb 14, 2019)

plants seem to enjoy the new ratio, nothing has worsened so i think i'm good.


HonestGenetics420 said:


> Both of those lines purple pretty reliably. CFS usually gets the “sunset” effect around week 6-7 and goes from green to purple, green phenos at finish in that line are pretty uncommon. And Purple Frosting shows signs of color at a few different stages but also nearly always finishes purple.
> Don’t take your Purple Punch flower experience too much to heart btw. The pure line is kinda hard to explain. It’s a much better cut for making oil. As oil it’s crazy loud and exotic and some of the wildest flavor you’ve ever had. But as flower it’s got an amazing smell but a fairly muted taste. I always have considered the best use for Purple Punch as the way it breeds. People seem to forget that I was the first breeder to release Purple Punch lines and the first person with a Punch cross on IG. I was showing off photos of Blue Hurricane on IG back in July 2016 and had those seeds made in May 2016, which was nearly a year before In House, Clearwater, and Symbiotic had crosses made. I had my first small batch of Punch crosses out in late 2016 and remade them only one more time along with adding a few new crosses in April 2017, which was about the same time others started releasing their Punch lines. But no one was showing Punch hybrids before me. I realized after making Blue Hurricane that as a breeder she absolutely shined and made some of the most insane resin density, flavor, and yields in crosses. By herself she looks like she’d be more special but she’s kinda weak on THC and more of a terp plant. Like I said as oil she’s an absolute joy, as flower there’s a lot better stuff to be smoking, but in crosses she adds a serious wow factor to almost anything you could name. She’s a well rounded breeder.
> That all being said I retired Purple Punch officially from my breeding catalogue and moved on to a few other things I’ve created which I feel are evolutions of Punch. Among them is Face Punch which I’m now moving onto my limited line Fantasia with. There’s also Punch Farmer aka Red Koolaid, and I’m pretty excited to show off some future work with her. And there’s a few others as well that I felt evolved and built on the original Punch line. I never plan on being a one trick pony, to me Punch in its pure form is a bit played out in crosses and so I’m working with what I feel are evolved forms of what she brought to the table. After all, the goal should always be to make good weed better
> You’ll enjoy both of the lines you’re growing right now, I’ve seen incredible things come from both, especially that CFS, total banger line


i just picked up that purple punch, and i have to say that it smells very similar to my plant, it's got the same berry undertone to it. the buds pretty dank too, definitely the best i've picked up in a while, if you'd like i can post a pic.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 15, 2019)

Face Punch from the garden of HermitRob, and bred by me. I love this strain, it’s such a heavy hitter and tastes magnificent


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 15, 2019)

Oregon Orange Punch, also from the garden of HermitRob. He grows a lot of my strains and always does a great job with them. This one has out of this world terps


----------



## growslut (Feb 17, 2019)

Oh man. 3/3 new plants a couple weeks into flower just hermied hard. 2 Banana Cocktails and 1 ScarJo. Not sure what went wrong this round? Same environment as the earlier plants who were more stable.

Got nervous and checked on the 1st round of plants. The Purple Frosting did drop 3 more ball sacs and also noticed that Banana Punchscicle started showing boy parts

The Honest gear is now about 50% stable/hermy


----------



## growslut (Feb 17, 2019)

Here are some shots showing the plants. One Banana Cocktail is showing the 'bleaching' look towards the center of the bud sites--not sure if its a deficiency? (photos 2 & 3 are the same plant with and without blurple light). The leaves are from the lower part of ScarJo. Not sure if this is also a symptom of a deficiency or normal yellowing? The last Banana Cocktail also dropped nuts but looks completely healthy.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 17, 2019)

growslut said:


> View attachment 4283992 View attachment 4283993 View attachment 4283994
> 
> Oh man. 3/3 new plants in week 2 just hermied hard. 2 Banana Cocktails and 1 ScarJo. Not sure what went wrong this round? Same environment as the earlier plants who were more stable.
> 
> ...


ScarJo herms are pretty rare. Just curious, are you running entire packs? Or just a couple seeds of each? Banana Punchsicle is usually 10% herm/intersex, Purple Frosting about the same. But those are in wide numbers


----------



## growslut (Feb 17, 2019)

Just running a couple of seeds of each. 2 Scarjo's (1 stable/1 herm) and 1 Banana Punchscicle.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 17, 2019)

growslut said:


> Just running a couple of seeds of each. 2 Scarjo's (1 stable/1 herm) and 1 Banana Punchscicle.


I honestly never test under LED, I’ve noticed people who do seem to report higher herm rates than those under HID and I’m almost curious if the light spectrum makes a difference. I’ll need to start running both HID and LED to test things myself. That said, it might just be a bad luck on which seeds you popped or something with the environment. Either way do me a favor and email me, I like to take care of my customers if they have above average intersex rates on their pheno hunts


----------



## growslut (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks Honest.

I've been trying to figure out what's causing the herms in my grows and after this round, my current theory is that its the blurple LED's that are causing/contributing to so many herms in my tent

I run blurple's next to qb's and its clear that the blurple's cause deficiencies sooner (especially calmag). And the last round started flower under the qb's--and didn't herm. These current plants are under blurples and 100% herm rate. 

Anyone else run blurple's next to another light source and notice herms?


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 17, 2019)

growslut said:


> Thanks Honest.
> 
> I've been trying to figure out what's causing the herms in my grows and after this round, my current theory is that its the blurple LED's that are causing/contributing to so many herms in my tent
> 
> ...


good on you to keep on lookin till you find the source of the problem. So many these days automatically say its the seeds, when it all actuality, its another reason as you found out. Not your fans and air on the plants, the light mix. NOT THE SEEDS, lol. Great job keeping an open mind and using your head to figure out the problem. jmho
FWIW, I can't hardly use my blurple on seedlings, Ive found out the hard way. Funny how no probs with cfls, or even HID's, but the blurple or whiter leds just affect them differently.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 17, 2019)

growslut said:


> Thanks Honest.
> 
> I've been trying to figure out what's causing the herms in my grows and after this round, my current theory is that its the blurple LED's that are causing/contributing to so many herms in my tent
> 
> ...





Bodyne said:


> good on you to keep on lookin till you find the source of the problem. So many these days automatically say its the seeds, when it all actuality, its another reason as you found out. Not your fans and air on the plants, the light mix. NOT THE SEEDS, lol. Great job keeping an open mind and using your head to figure out the problem. jmho
> FWIW, I can't hardly use my blurple on seedlings, Ive found out the hard way. Funny how no probs with cfls, or even HID's, but the blurple or whiter leds just affect them differently.


Yeah! I’ve been noticing growers on IG running not even necessarily my seeds under those bluple colored LED lights and they seem to always be reporting crazy intersex rates that I think are really high. Meanwhile under CMH and HID lights I see no outrageous herm rates on my gear I release but on the gear I don’t release it’s because the rates were too frequent under those settings. It makes me wonder if LED is yet another factor of stress that’s worth using to test for herm ratios, definitely food for thought


----------



## mr_c (Feb 17, 2019)

I dropped 4 Skittlez beans into a cup of distilled water yesterday morning and 2 have already cracked. Off to a great start!


----------



## growslut (Feb 17, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> good on you to keep on lookin till you find the source of the problem. So many these days automatically say its the seeds, when it all actuality, its another reason as you found out. Not your fans and air on the plants, the light mix. NOT THE SEEDS, lol. Great job keeping an open mind and using your head to figure out the problem. jmho
> FWIW, I can't hardly use my blurple on seedlings, Ive found out the hard way. Funny how no probs with cfls, or even HID's, but the blurple or whiter leds just affect them differently.


Yeah, I am thinking its a cumulative effect of all the stressors. Like, for example, someone who has too much stress in their life would be more prone to getting sick easier and more often. I think the blurple light is causing the general stress, and then any other small stress can push it over the edge. 

I do still also believe that certain seeds are more prone to hermy traits surfacing from stressors. Not all plants herm under blurples but it does seem to be a trigger. I am trying to figure out whatever triggers the herms and improve my grow area to prevent it.

If I could, I'd switch out the blurples immediately. But the furnace went out last week, so new lights are not in the immediate budget.


----------



## No_tillin (Feb 17, 2019)

Looking for any info on the cross called square dance.


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 17, 2019)

CFS#3 lone survivor day 56


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## growslut (Feb 17, 2019)

Jeremius said:


> View attachment 4284588


do you use blurple's in your tent too, Jeremius?


----------



## min0r (Feb 17, 2019)

Jeremius said:


> View attachment 4284588


terpy plant you've got there. lookin good bro


----------



## ahlkemist (Feb 17, 2019)

when is the site going up???? am i missing you dropping new gear since the punch fem and the other limited releases? stock was pretty much slaughtered last we spoke . i got 14 scar jo up for this years spring fling indoor garden. need to fill 18 slot though and i only wish i could use part of my last 10 scar jo but since shes gone im holding them....first time i been excited in a bit for a legit hunt.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 18, 2019)

No_tillin said:


> Looking for any info on the cross called square dance.


It’s a Dosidos NorCal cut BX. However I didn’t package them that way. I sent 50 packs with 15+ Regular seeds to Sol with authentic Honest Genetics packaging that weren’t heat sealed. He was supposed to give them out to people who bought 2 packs of my gear. Instead he repacked them into 4 packs with his own boof packaging and gave them out on purchases whether they were my gear or not. He never returned my authentic packaging even though I asked him to give them back. Once again people SolSeeds is not an authorized distributor. Anyways it’s Dosidos x (Dosidos x Mint Chocolate Chip)


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 18, 2019)

ahlkemist said:


> when is the site going up???? am i missing you dropping new gear since the punch fem and the other limited releases? stock was pretty much slaughtered last we spoke . i got 14 scar jo up for this years spring fling indoor garden. need to fill 18 slot though and i only wish i could use part of my last 10 scar jo but since shes gone im holding them....first time i been excited in a bit for a legit hunt.


The new fem drop will be early April. I thought my site would be up by now but the web designer has been putting me on the back burner lately helping out her larger business contracts with site redesigns. I’m considering hiring someone else to do it lately but she does great work and I wanted it to be as good as the work she does. But she’s definitely been lagging and it’s getting annoying. I have everything underway for the drop to be done next month though, then I just need a few weeks to properly dry the seeds, shuck the plants, and package them all


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 18, 2019)

Jeremius said:


> View attachment 4284588


I figured you’d tell everyone you received a replacement pack Jeremy. You should have received it in last weeks mail. Do me a favor and clarify to everyone that you showed me more pictures over email and I took care of you please


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 18, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> I figured you’d tell everyone you received a replacement pack Jeremy. You should have received it in last weeks mail. Do me a favor and clarify to everyone that you showed me more pictures over email and I took care of you please


Just saw it in the mail today, thanks so much! (I only visit grow on the weekends busy in college) thanks for the replacement beans. Really appreciate it. I can't wait to see what else I find. We chatted for a while online, and verification was achieved. Honest genetics is a very knowledgeable and helpful guy as well :' ).


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Jeremius (Feb 18, 2019)

Finally turning purple


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Jeremius (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Jeremius (Feb 18, 2019)

The buds are very dense and


growslut said:


> do you use blurple's in your tent too, Jeremius?


Yes I do I use a couple a mars epistar to add red to flower and an old style mars 330w in a 4×4 ve along with a platinum 150 I believe. I've never had any issues with them pretty good. But as soon as cree and citizen cobs came out started building my own lights, I use a blend of mars epistar for red supplement / CMH w/ Phillips 4k bulb, and cobs are 3500k. Got 5 Crees @63w 8 citizens @50w, a 315cmh and the mars epistar in flower.


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 18, 2019)

4×4 for veg sorry it erased my g, g


----------



## No_tillin (Feb 18, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> It’s a Dosidos NorCal cut BX. However I didn’t package them that way. I sent 50 packs with 15+ Regular seeds to Sol with authentic Honest Genetics packaging that weren’t heat sealed. He was supposed to give them out to people who bought 2 packs of my gear. Instead he repacked them into 4 packs with his own boof packaging and gave them out on purchases whether they were my gear or not. He never returned my authentic packaging even though I asked him to give them back. Once again people SolSeeds is not an authorized distributor. Anyways it’s Dosidos x (Dosidos x Mint Chocolate Chip)


Yeah I got them as freebies for buying some other gear. It's crazy that he did that to you smh there aren't many people in this industry anymore that are honest or trustworthy. Are those beans worth popping? I've never ran your gear before.


----------



## min0r (Feb 18, 2019)

ahlkemist said:


> when is the site going up???? am i missing you dropping new gear since the punch fem and the other limited releases? stock was pretty much slaughtered last we spoke . i got 14 scar jo up for this years spring fling indoor garden. need to fill 18 slot though and i only wish i could use part of my last 10 scar jo but since shes gone im holding them....first time i been excited in a bit for a legit hunt.


i'd love to see pics of that.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 18, 2019)

No_tillin said:


> Yeah I got them as freebies for buying some other gear. It's crazy that he did that to you smh there aren't many people in this industry anymore that are honest or trustworthy. Are those beans worth popping? I've never ran your gear before.


They’re good, but they are regs and I don’t like the idea of people getting only 4 seeds with regs since they were intended to come with 15+ seeds to make sure people got plenty of females to look through. Anyways though, I have seen some awesome stuff in those. There’s a few phenos that really harken back to the original NorCal cut of Dosidos. And if you know the Dosidos story then you k ow that’s the cut that made Dosidos a famous strain more than any other. For two years before Archive rereleased the line the only cuts pumping the strain up were the NorCal Cut and the Alienlabs Cut. Personally I think the NorCal was the better cut, it’s supercharged Cookies, whereas the Alienlabs Cut was more OG gas than cookie. Enjoy those, hope you find at least half females in those four seeds


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 18, 2019)

Jeremius said:


> View attachment 4284762


Thanks for clarifying for people that I hooked you up. And I had no idea you were under the blurple LEDs too. Maybe that’s why your rates were so high. I was thinking you were under HID or CFL based on your pics lighting but I guess I should have asked. I’m definitely starting to think I should add LEDs to my testing areas and see if it makes a difference on the lines I breed with. Anyways, glad to see the CFS is purpling up, that’s a pretty signature finishing trait on that line and they have killer bag appeals


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 18, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Thanks for clarifying for people that I hooked you up. And I had no idea you were under the blurple LEDs too. Maybe that’s why your rates were so high. I was thinking you were under HID or CFL based on your pics lighting but I guess I should have asked. I’m definitely starting to think I should add LEDs to my testing areas and see if it makes a difference on the lines I breed with. Anyways, glad to see the CFS is purpling up, that’s a pretty signature finishing trait on that line and they have killer bag appeals


I use mostly blurples for veg, and to supplement red in flower. The chocolate frosted sherbert's were on the opposite side of the flower room from the mars pro epistar, the CFS's we're mainly under CMH and citizen LED. cobs. Blurples never gave me an issue with Hermaphroditic rates for over the many years I used them. Actually I used nothing but mars LEDs for over the first three years of growing indoors and never had a Hermaphroditic plant not even once. However, anything is possible. Would be cool to do a scientific test, I have my other favorite of the CFS, the #1 one of the others that had hermaphroditic tendencies, I could do a test, one under mars pro epistar and one under CMH in a different room. Would be cool to see the results. May have to create a mother to do all that though, but I will try. Thanks for the idea to test them


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 18, 2019)

Still going over here. My girls are on day 40 of 12/12, right about the end of week 4 flowering going by when I started seeing pistils.

You'll see in this pic, the ScarJo on the right just can't be tamed. I've broken her over twice and she still wants to go into the light.



ScarJo #2, she's in the back behind stretchy ScarJo #1. You can kind of see the leaves are starting to pick up some purple around the edges.


Oregon Orange Punch #2. She's the frostiest so far, but also the most finnicky. Some of the leaves are doing the taco...I've looked around and the consensus is that heat is the primary culprit, but my temps have been decent, up to the low-mid 80's, but mostly high 70's/low 80's. 


Oregon Orange Punch #1. Took her out of the tent to see if I could get a better picture...maybe if I was a better picture taker.  She's been solid this whole time. I did find an unopened nanner on her, probably my fault.

 


No bud shots of ScarJo #1 at the moment as she's a good bit behind the others in her development. She took longer in the stretch and was slower to initiate bud formation.

So that's where I'm at. Starting this grow, I didn't have high expectations...I was hoping to gain some experience with indoor and learn from the mistakes I made along the way so that I could do better next time. Now that I'm halfway (roughly) through flowering, the reality is starting to creep in that I might not completely fuck this up.


----------



## growslut (Feb 19, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Still going over here. My girls are on day 40 of 12/12, right about the end of week 4 flowering going by when I started seeing pistils.
> 
> You'll see in this pic, the ScarJo on the right just can't be tamed. I've broken her over twice and she still wants to go into the light.
> 
> ...


Looking great, Joe! 

Congrats on kicking ass for your first indoor grow!


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 19, 2019)

I'll be interested to hear your take on the OOP. Still kinda eyeing that one but think i may be set on orange terps with the multiple Trop Cookies/Oni packs I have on hand. Even so..a good report might entice me to jump....

Tokin some Ms. Scarlett right now.....the paper was all lathered with SJ rosin....and man...she just tastes SO good. You will like.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 19, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> I'll be interested to hear your take on the OOP. Still kinda eyeing that one but think i may be set on orange terps with the multiple Trop Cookies/Oni packs I have on hand. Even so..a good report might entice me to jump....
> 
> Tokin some Ms. Scarlett right now.....the paper was all lathered with SJ rosin....and man...she just tastes SO good. You will like.


Tropicana Cookies are made off of Tangie lines. Oregon Orange Juice which is the mother of OOP is my own creation as are her parents and they are not related to Tangie whatsoever. So if Tangie is your thing then go with Oni, but personally I think Tangie terps are pretty played out.
Glad you are enjoying your Scarlett!


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 19, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Still going over here. My girls are on day 40 of 12/12, right about the end of week 4 flowering going by when I started seeing pistils.
> 
> You'll see in this pic, the ScarJo on the right just can't be tamed. I've broken her over twice and she still wants to go into the light.
> 
> ...


Yeah that’s a bit hot, indoor plants tend to prefer 70-75 in flowering. Just make sure you have good airflow and air exchange in the tent so that you don’t get mold issues, temps in the 80’s can leave you vulnerable to it. All in all though, looking good so far, and Scarlett definitely does get big


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 19, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Yeah that’s a bit hot, indoor plants tend to prefer 70-75 in flowering. Just make sure you have good airflow and air exchange in the tent so that you don’t get mold issues, temps in the 80’s can leave you vulnerable to it. All in all though, looking good so far, and Scarlett definitely does get big


idk.. 70-75 is a little low for his QB setup imo..


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 19, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> idk.. 70-75 is a little low for his QB setup imo..


Flowering temps should always be 70-75 regardless of setup. In veg running in the 80’s is better. But flowers are delicate, running temps too high increases frequency of a lot of problems. Leaf curling, pistils burning, mold issues, and it also changes the bud structure to be more airy and less dense. Think of nature and when plants actually flower, they do it in the fall when temperatures even out and get cooler. For indoor purposes flowering during the day at max 75 and keeping your nights at 68-70 is about as ideal as you can get


----------



## Buss Relville (Feb 19, 2019)

Well last season I gave my buddy one of my lagger blue hurricane's, and he kept it pretty tiny. pulled it about a week ago, and today squished the whole thing. not much to show for, but she was out in the cold & rain for so long, she did go dark purple all over. which made a bit of rosin like this

first time successfully pulling color like that, really cool.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 20, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Tropicana Cookies are made off of Tangie lines. Oregon Orange Juice which is the mother of OOP is my own creation as are her parents and they are not related to Tangie whatsoever. So if Tangie is your thing then go with Oni, but personally I think Tangie terps are pretty played out.
> Glad you are enjoying your Scarlett!


I've never had Tangie before to know....so nothing is at all played out here. Pretty much anything other than GSC that has been popular in the last 10 or so has eluded me because I took myself out of the mix/flow/trading scene/sales/etc. after my son passed in 2011. The last quality orange offering I had was about 15 years ago with the "Jackie O" clone. I'm trusting that the multiple reports of citrus and more in the Oni packs I have will play out. Time will tell. Damn near everything makes decent rosin/bubble hash these days. If I don't find the terps I'm expecting to find or something even more interesting, I'll be out there again looking for something different. I'm sitting in a good place right now where I actually have too many seeds to pop as it is...so while I'd love a peek to compare OOP to Oni and other stuff I have that may drop citus terps...time/space/need/common sense are dictating that I gotta wait for that look-see. I'll sneak a Scarlett or two in the Summer outdoor mix though....


----------



## min0r (Feb 20, 2019)

nothing too impressive yet. i believe i'm getting some dos-si-dos bud structure. frost is building up strong.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 20, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Flowering temps should always be 70-75 regardless of setup. In veg running in the 80’s is better. But flowers are delicate, running temps too high increases frequency of a lot of problems. Leaf curling, pistils burning, mold issues, and it also changes the bud structure to be more airy and less dense. Think of nature and when plants actually flower, they do it in the fall when temperatures even out and get cooler. For indoor purposes flowering during the day at max 75 and keeping your nights at 68-70 is about as ideal as you can get


idk man.. There's science behind what I'm talking about. Google leaf temp and growing with LED.. Since LED has a much different spectrum than HPS you have to raise the room temp..

And I gotta say, it's odd for someone to say "think of nature" and then say max 75 min 68-70.. Not trying to be a dick but where in nature are you finding 5 degree difference from the high and low?

Running led with too low leaf temps can cause a whole different set of problems.. and I've found that having a 10-15 degree difference between lights on and off tend to bring out the best of the bud (when growing with LED).. Shit's a plant though, and you seem to know what you're doing, but running 65+ lights off and around 80 with lights on is just about perfect for @socaljoe set up imo


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 20, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> idk man.. There's science behind what I'm talking about. Google leaf temp and growing with LED.. Since LED has a much different spectrum than HPS you have to raise the room temp..
> 
> And I gotta say, it's odd for someone to say "think of nature" and then say max 75 min 68-70.. Not trying to be a dick but where in nature are you finding 5 degree difference from the high and low?
> 
> Running led with too low leaf temps can cause a whole different set of problems.. and I've found that having a 10-15 degree difference between lights on and off tend to bring out the best of the bud (when growing with LED).. Shit's a plant though, and you seem to know what you're doing, but running 65+ lights off and around 80 with lights on is just about perfect for @socaljoe set up imo


I’m talking about ideal indoor settings. But what do I know, I’ve only been messing around with indoor growing settings since 2002, not like I’ve learned anything via trial and error. Night time temps in outdoor are generally lower than desired by the plants. You have to boost your silica to prevent cold shock outside in the fall. The only plants that like higher temp settings indoors are equatorial sativas and at this point modern genetics don’t really include very high percentages of those in their mixes. Typically most plants are more related to northern hemisphere breeds that come from higher elevations in nature. And those have ideal daytime temps in the mid 70’s, but nature is colder at night than the plants actually thrive in. I’m telling you what temperatures get you the best yields. If you want to hit 3+ lbs per 1000W of light then you’ll need to run similar settings. Higher temps don’t yield as well, lower temps at night partially stunt daytime growth


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 20, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> I’m talking about ideal indoor settings. But what do I know, I’ve only been messing around with indoor growing settings since 2002, not like I’ve learned anything via trial and error. Night time temps in outdoor are generally lower than desired by the plants. You have to boost your silica to prevent cold shock outside in the fall. The only plants that like higher temp settings indoors are equatorial sativas and at this point modern genetics don’t really include very high percentages of those in their mixes. Typically most plants are more related to northern hemisphere breeds that come from higher elevations in nature. And those have ideal daytime temps in the mid 70’s, but nature is colder at night than the plants actually thrive in. I’m telling you what temperatures get you the best yields. If you want to hit 3+ lbs per 1000W of light then you’ll need to run similar settings. Higher temps don’t yield as well, lower temps at night partially stunt daytime growth


It's not lower temps.. its the difference from the high and low. If you want to minimize stretch, sure have a 5 degree difference from on/off.. If you want to bring the most out of the bud you're going to want to have a 8-15 degree difference. The temperatures that your saying to get best yields are really only when you're talking about using HPS. Look I'm not gonna waste my time googling if you're not willing to learn anything, but in order to get optimal leaf temp with LED vs HPS you MUST raise the temp..

For example, the leaf temp at 75 degrees is _higher_ when you use HPS compared to LED.. Therefore you must run a higher temp when using LED to reach a preferred leaf temperature.. and once again just my opinion, 5 degrees Fahrenheit is not an optimal temperature differential, unless you're trying minimize stretch or have some other goal in mind..

It's all good though, do your thing brother... Im just pointing out that sometimes you want to run different temps depending on your light source/setup.


----------



## No_tillin (Feb 20, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> idk man.. There's science behind what I'm talking about. Google leaf temp and growing with LED.. Since LED has a much different spectrum than HPS you have to raise the room temp..
> 
> And I gotta say, it's odd for someone to say "think of nature" and then say max 75 min 68-70.. Not trying to be a dick but where in nature are you finding 5 degree difference from the high and low?
> 
> Running led with too low leaf temps can cause a whole different set of problems.. and I've found that having a 10-15 degree difference between lights on and off tend to bring out the best of the bud (when growing with LED).. Shit's a plant though, and you seem to know what you're doing, but running 65+ lights off and around 80 with lights on is just about perfect for @socaljoe set up imo


I agree when running LED lights you need to run slightly higher temps.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 20, 2019)

I would say if you aren’t using an equivalent LED light to match the amount of light being produced by an HPS or CMH light that that’s most likely true. But typically speaking you use a lot more A/C in a room using HPS and CMH vs LED. And air temperature and leaf temperature partially go hand in hand. The only thing that really changes that is the amount of light being produced by the source and how that reacts with the water trapped inside the leaf/bud. So if you’re using like a 300W LED then having a slight temp boost would be beneficial I’d say, but if you’re running a 1000W equivalent it should be about the same effect. Unless of course you’re not using your A/C units correctly, they should always rain the cold air from above since heat rises.
The reason for keeping your temp swing low between day and night has to do with the plants biological functions. Below 65 degrees cannabis doesn’t grow as quickly and begins to be stress induced, this crosses over into the morning growth as well and slows your plants growth considerably once the lights come back on and they recover from the shock. Yes you can get some nice coloring by pushing those low temps but IMHO the best purples are genetic and not cold stress induced.
And yes the whole reason for keeping the temp swing minimal is for optimal bud growth and density formation. Indoor is all about creating an artificial climate that gives artificial perfection. When I show my personal grow photos they always look ideal because the plants were kept in a happy low stress environment. Proper density, excellent resin formation, etcetera are all better controlled within the range I gave. However there are a couple phenomenons that occur at higher temps. You’re more likely to see a CBG boost at higher temps(especially with a UV spike), and you’re much more likely to see the presence of THCV running a higher temp(genetics also matter on this).
So if you run low wattage LEDs then probably a 5 degree air temperature spike would be good to get your leaf and bud temperature correct. But with a higher wattage LED with excellent PAR value that compares to a 1000W HPS or CMH it should be relatively the same. 
That all said, nothing will ever come close to the sun itself, especially if you’re between 3000-4000 ft above sea level where the red, blue, and UV spectrums are completely ideal for cannabis cultivation. With a climate controlled light deprivation greenhouse at that elevation you can surpass any indoor grow imaginable. But it requires true climate control which can get quite spendy depending on the season


----------



## DirtyokieJ (Feb 20, 2019)

@honest hey man is the blueberry lollipop fem or regs?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 20, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> I would say if you aren’t using an equivalent LED light to match the amount of light being produced by an HPS or CMH light that that’s most likely true. But typically speaking you use a lot more A/C in a room using HPS and CMH vs LED. And air temperature and leaf temperature partially go hand in hand. The only thing that really changes that is the amount of light being produced by the source and how that reacts with the water trapped inside the leaf/bud. So if you’re using like a 300W LED then having a slight temp boost would be beneficial I’d say, but if you’re running a 1000W equivalent it should be about the same effect. Unless of course you’re not using your A/C units correctly, they should always rain the cold air from above since heat rises.
> The reason for keeping your temp swing low between day and night has to do with the plants biological functions. Below 65 degrees cannabis doesn’t grow as quickly and begins to be stress induced, this crosses over into the morning growth as well and slows your plants growth considerably once the lights come back on and they recover from the shock. Yes you can get some nice coloring by pushing those low temps but IMHO the best purples are genetic and not cold stress induced.
> And yes the whole reason for keeping the temp swing minimal is for optimal bud growth and density formation. Indoor is all about creating an artificial climate that gives artificial perfection. When I show my personal grow photos they always look ideal because the plants were kept in a happy low stress environment. Proper density, excellent resin formation, etcetera are all better controlled within the range I gave. However there are a couple phenomenons that occur at higher temps. You’re more likely to see a CBG boost at higher temps(especially with a UV spike), and you’re much more likely to see the presence of THCV running a higher temp(genetics also matter on this).
> So if you run low wattage LEDs then probably a 5 degree air temperature spike would be good to get your leaf and bud temperature correct. But with a higher wattage LED with excellent PAR value that compares to a 1000W HPS or CMH it should be relatively the same.
> That all said, nothing will ever come close to the sun itself, especially if you’re between 3000-4000 ft above sea level where the red, blue, and UV spectrums are completely ideal for cannabis cultivation. With a climate controlled light deprivation greenhouse at that elevation you can surpass any indoor grow imaginable. But it requires true climate control which can get quite spendy depending on the season


It doesn't matter if you're using a single 100w COB or 5000w of Quantum Boards, you would still want higher temps with LED to have the same leaf temp as you would with HPS at a lower temp.


----------



## min0r (Feb 20, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> It doesn't matter if you're using a single 100w COB or 5000w of Quantum Boards, you would still want higher temps with LED to have the same leaf temp as you would with HPS at a lower temp.


what happens if you break the law and don't use those higher temps and let your temps sit under 68 but over 60


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 20, 2019)

DirtyokieJ said:


> @honest hey man is the blueberry lollipop fem or regs?


They are regs, I only have two or three packs left of it since it’s a super limited release. Those are amazing! The male I used on that drop was about four years of work between starting with the F1 and making my way to hybrids with the F3 male. If you have interest hit me up on my email


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 20, 2019)

min0r said:


> what happens if you break the law and don't use those higher temps and let your temps sit under 68 but over 60


You’ll have much tighter internodes running that low, also less internodes overall. A couple nutritional deficiencies as well since the flow of hormones isn’t working as well and the plant pulls less food from the soil as a result. Purpling of the stems/leaves/buds is a normal plant reaction in that kind of climate as well. Also your yields will be lower and your buds will be denser. Whereas flowering in the 80’s you’re likely to suffer pistil burning, over stretching, more airy bud structures, dented resin heads(you can see it under a microscope), and increased mold susceptibility. There’s definitely a sweet spot for cannabis. But again this is for indoor terms when creating a perfect functioning artificial climate. There are ways to keep plants healthy in both the cold and heat while flowering outside. Boosting Manganese/boron/iron in the heat and silica/potassium boosting in the cold for instance will decrease quite a few natural shock factors outside. But indoors you’re kinda trying to do something unnatural and artificial in climate terms for the best possible results


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 20, 2019)

A greenhouse picture of Sin City Kush F3 that I grew last fall. Same generation as the male I used to breed my hybrids. The flower and oil tasted like pure skittles candies 
That flavor comes off in the hybrids quite strongly, especially in my strain Skittlez(Zkittlez x Sin City Kush F3) since both parents are Skittles flavored


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 20, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> That all said, nothing will ever come close to the sun itself, especially if you’re between 3000-4000 ft above sea level where the red, blue, and UV spectrums are completely ideal for cannabis cultivation. With a climate controlled light deprivation greenhouse at that elevation you can surpass any indoor grow imaginable. But it requires true climate control which can get quite spendy depending on the season


Thanks for the info. Do you know of any links that show the different light spectrums @ differing altitudes like you describe above? I know about UV increasing 4% for every 1000 ft of elevation gain but haven't found any data about spectrums/etc. 

Not that it matters...I am where I am. Here the UV is raging (7100 ft)....and the temps swing madly every day...up to 50 degrees at times. Between the heat....the low humidity...the rain/hail storms...it's never a dull event...that's for sure. We have to start em indoors and plop em out somewhere around the first of June...and try to finish em up mid-to late September. 95F days all Summer...nights about 55... and lows near freezing/frost levels early and late season. 

Due to the fact that you can burn your face and freeze your ass off all at the same time here....Ms. Scarlett will need to have her coat, her sunscreen, and her bikini handy everyday! I was defintely glad to see her finish in 8-9 weeks because I like the smoke and think she will do well here and will finish before the weather takes a dive.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 20, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you know of any links that show the different light spectrums @ differing altitudes like you describe above? I know about UV increasing 4% for every 1000 ft of elevation gain but haven't found any data about spectrums/etc.
> 
> Not that it matters...I am where I am. Here the UV is raging (7100 ft)....and the temps swing madly every day...up to 50 degrees at times. Between the heat....the low humidity...the rain/hail storms...it's never a dull event...that's for sure. We have to start em indoors and plop em out somewhere around the first of June...and try to finish em up mid-to late September. 95F days all Summer...nights about 55... and lows near freezing/frost levels early and late season.
> 
> Due to the fact that you can burn your face and freeze your ass off all at the same time here....Ms. Scarlett will need to have her coat, her sunscreen, and her bikini handy everyday! I was defintely glad to see her finish in 8-9 weeks because I like the smoke and think she will do well here and will finish before the weather takes a dive.


Basically the lower you are to sea level the higher the red spectrum is, and the higher up you go the more blue/UV the spectrum gets. In the 3000-4000’ above sea level zone there’s an intense spectrum of both red and blue and the UV spectrum creates excellent resin as well. The higher you go past 4000 you start losing the reds and thusly the flowers get less bulbous since they need the reds to truly fatten up. However plants veg like crazy higher up as well. Down low towards sea level the flowering is crazy but they don’t get the resin spike from the UV boost. I don’t know where a chart exists online but I remember the information being in one of my college textbooks. I know most truly potent landraces tend to be found in the 2000-5000ft above sea level zone as well, and it seems like the sweetest spot for the best of everything is around 3000-4000ft. Both in landrace terms as well as greenhouse growing terms.
I’m guessing you’re in Colorado? You can’t beat the potency they get there with that mile high UV spike!


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 21, 2019)

I tried for some closeup shots of the ladies.

ScarJo #1
  

ScarJo#2
 


OOP #1

 


OOP#2


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 21, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> I tried for some closeup shots of the ladies.
> 
> ScarJo #1
> View attachment 4286655 View attachment 4286656
> ...


I’m betting OOP #2 in the photos has the more wild terps. I tend to like the phenos in that line that purple up a tiny bit 
Enjoy all those, Scarlett Johansson has been a very loved strain in many gardens. I’m always amazed how many people run it round after round and that my brand isn’t more recognized for bringing that to the table since I’m the only person with the mother lol. All my Cookie Jar strains have crushed, I think I’ve used it as a mother more times than anything else at this point because I love her progeny so much


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 21, 2019)

Yup...Colorado. Not Denver though. Couldn't pay me to move back to the city...any city. 

The flowers here plump well under the high UV sunlight. Our drawback is TIME. The season is pretty damm short up here. No 2-3 month+ veg here like in CA...so our plants are typically not as large.
I own a greenhouse but don't grow weed in it. Talk about temperature swings. 

Beautiful plants socaljoe. You can send cuts of that OOP anytime....


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 21, 2019)

min0r said:


> what happens if you break the law and don't use those higher temps and let your temps sit under 68 but over 60


What? Not sure exactly what youre asking but if your lights on temp is under 68 with LED you will definitely notice slower growth because your plant wont be able to process the light properly.. Thats what the leaf temp is all about.. photosynthesis



socaljoe said:


> I tried for some closeup shots of the ladies.
> 
> ScarJo #1
> View attachment 4286655 View attachment 4286656
> ...


 Good shit Joe! Looks like Honest is bringin that heat!


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 21, 2019)

Just a heads up to everyone, my current offerings including Scarlett Johansson, The Dessert, Chocolate Frosted Sherbert, Sin City Kush F3 crosses, etcetera are all going to be retired when I drop my new menu in April. So if there’s a current strain you’ve been eyeballing from me you have just slightly over a month before I officially discontinue it from sales and move on to my new menu


----------



## min0r (Feb 21, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> I tried for some closeup shots of the ladies.
> 
> ScarJo #1
> View attachment 4286655 View attachment 4286656
> ...


that oop#2 is looking near close to done no? or have you touched the buds?


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 21, 2019)

min0r said:


> that oop#2 is looking near close to done no? or have you touched the buds?


I have touched them, and that plant has been sensitive to something. That's only happening on one of the tops, so perhaps it's touching, maybe heat or light intensity.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 21, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> I have touched them, and that plant has been sensitive to something. That's only happening on one of the tops, so perhaps it's touching, maybe heat or light intensity.


Hairs redact early when the room is too hot usually. Other issues that cause that are touching the buds, lack of airflow, and pollination. But 90% of the time it’s heat related


----------



## main cola (Feb 21, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> I tried for some closeup shots of the ladies.
> 
> ScarJo #1
> View attachment 4286655 View attachment 4286656
> ...


Nice job Joe. What kind of smells you getting from Scarlett Johansson


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 21, 2019)

main cola said:


> Nice job Joe. What kind of smells you getting from Scarlett Johansson


Thanks. I'm not getting anything specific from SJ#1, #2 kind of reminds me of a citrus/berry candy.


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 21, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Hairs redact early when the room is too hot usually. Other issues that cause that are touching the buds, lack of airflow, and pollination. But 90% of the time it’s heat related


That is the same girl that has the taco leaves...maybe she's just extra temp sensitive. Managed to get my temps hanging around 72/73 during lights on, so hopefully that will at least keep things from getting worse.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 22, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> That is the same girl that has the taco leaves...maybe she's just extra temp sensitive. Managed to get my temps hanging around 72/73 during lights on, so hopefully that will at least keep things from getting worse.


https://www.lumigrow.com/optimize-cannabis-grow-for-led-temperature-considerations/


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 22, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> https://www.lumigrow.com/optimize-cannabis-grow-for-led-temperature-considerations/


Good read, thanks for sharing.


----------



## growslut (Feb 22, 2019)

Here's some pics of the flower tent. Everything's getting frosty!

ScarJo
 

The labels on Oregon Orange Punch and Mint Choc Chip got confused so this is one or the other and looking impressive. Think this plant might produce the biggest yield. (The next two pics are same plant)
 

 

And Face Punch is a week behind Scarjo's flower time, but looks like it might finish quicker.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Feb 23, 2019)

growslut said:


> Here's some pics of the flower tent. Everything's getting frosty!
> 
> ScarJo
> View attachment 4287869
> ...


A lot of Face Punch phenos are done in 60 days, ScarJo’s tend to take more like 70 most of the time but they are very worth the wait


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 23, 2019)

growslut said:


> Here's some pics of the flower tent. Everything's getting frosty!
> 
> ScarJo
> View attachment 4287869
> ...


Nice. Looks like there's no shortage of frosty bitches in these seeds.


----------



## min0r (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Jeremius (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Jeremius (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Jeremius (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## min0r (Feb 26, 2019)

they're so photo genetic.


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 26, 2019)

min0r said:


> they're so photo genetic.
> View attachment 4289906
> View attachment 4289907


Wow  that looks great


----------



## min0r (Feb 26, 2019)

Jeremius said:


> Wow  that looks great


thanks bro.


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 26, 2019)

Looking good @min0r .


----------



## min0r (Feb 26, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Looking good @min0r .


thanks man


----------



## min0r (Feb 27, 2019)

purples starting to show more. shots from this morning, the one before was from the morning before i posted it.
@HonestGenetics420 i'm only getting this kind of purple on two colas, the rest only the buds are purple. i'd like to be able to get these kind of hues on the leaves of my other colas, does that have to do with light intensity?


Spoiler


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 28, 2019)

These girls are packing it on. Frosty as can be.

ScarJo #1, the stretchy gal.

 

ScarJo #2 is going purple.

 

OOP #1 & #2 in order.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Mar 2, 2019)

min0r said:


> purples starting to show more. shots from this morning, the one before was from the morning before i posted it.
> @HonestGenetics420 i'm only getting this kind of purple on two colas, the rest only the buds are purple. i'd like to be able to get these kind of hues on the leaves of my other colas, does that have to do with light intensity?
> 
> 
> ...


Just give them time, generally speaking plants purple more and more towards finish if they do it at all


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 2, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Just give them time, generally speaking plants purple more and more towards finish if they do it at all


My ScarJo #1, the stretchy gal, is getting some purple and what looks like a touch of red...she's gonna have some great color to her leaves come harvest time. Can't wait...

I know you answered this for me before, but what is the general harvest window on OOP and ScarJo? Allowing for different phenos, of course...I'm right around 6 weeks flowering now, maybe a bit less on ScarJo #1 as she was a bit slower to initiate flower set.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 2, 2019)

I believe he said 9 weeks on the SJ. Mine finished well in 8 though....think he said 9-10 on the OOP.


----------



## mr_c (Mar 2, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> A lot of Face Punch phenos are done in 60 days, ScarJo’s tend to take more like 70 most of the time but they are very worth the wait


Is that 60 days from 12/12 or from when they are done stretch and have established bud sites.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks guys. Getting real close here now, couple weeks and I'll start scoping them to monitor the trich maturity.


----------



## min0r (Mar 2, 2019)

getting some sherbert bud formation from CFS.
 
those trichome rails on the petioles are buildin up nicely.

purple frosting still looking good as ever.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 2, 2019)

That Purple Frosting looks like it'll have rock hard buds. Looking good, real good.


----------



## min0r (Mar 2, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> That Purple Frosting looks like it'll have rock hard buds. Looking good, real good.


like it doesnt already?? haha.
my one stem to a lower branch that didn't get as much air blown on it as the rest of the plant ended up almost snapping because the bud was so heavy already the stem wasn't too thin either. still thicker then my last grow which carried buds of that size with no problem, i had to drill sticks in my bucket to that the branch will stay in place.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 2, 2019)

min0r said:


> like it doesnt already?? haha.
> my one stem to a lower branch that didn't get as much air blown on it as the rest of the plant ended up almost snapping because the bud was so heavy already the stem wasn't too thin either. still thicker then my last grow which carried buds of that size with no problem, i had to drill sticks in my bucket to that the branch will stay in place.




These Purple Punch crosses are badass. Sucks that your branch broke, but it's kind of awesome having buds heavy enough to do that.

I had such heavy colas on a couple of my outdoor plants last year that some wind gusts broke the plants right in half...the branches were a good 1" diameter, and they snapped like pencils.


----------



## min0r (Mar 2, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> These Purple Punch crosses are badass. Sucks that your branch broke, but it's kind of awesome having buds heavy enough to do that.
> 
> I had such heavy colas on a couple of my outdoor plants last year that some wind gusts broke the plants right in half...the branches were a good 1" diameter, and they snapped like pencils.


funny part is, it luckily didn't even snap, it just went completely limp, it turned flaccid almost lmfao


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Mar 2, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> These Purple Punch crosses are badass. Sucks that your branch broke, but it's kind of awesome having buds heavy enough


Most of those go around 70days on those two. There’s some that finish sooner and not very many that finish later. 70 is a nice guideline to keep in mind for Scarlett Johansson and OOP


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 2, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Most of those go around 70days on those two. There’s some that finish sooner and not very many that finish later. 70 is a nice guideline to keep in mind for Scarlett Johansson and OOP


Thanks. I can't wait to get these harvested and curing...gonna be some nice terps on at least 2 of them, but all 4 are looking good to me. 


No bullshit or ass kissing here, you've done some nice work with these.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Mar 2, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Thanks. I can't wait to get these harvested and curing...gonna be some nice terps on at least 2 of them, but all 4 are looking good to me.
> 
> 
> No bullshit or ass kissing here, you've done some nice work with these.


Thank you


----------



## DirtyokieJ (Mar 3, 2019)

min0r said:


> getting some sherbert bud formation from CFS.
> View attachment 4292607
> those trichome rails on the petioles are buildin up nicely.
> 
> ...


Just flipped 2 choc frost, 2 choc frost sheb & 3 BB lollipop last Wednesday. Yours looking good man. Plz keep us updated.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Mar 3, 2019)

DirtyokieJ said:


> Just flipped 2 choc frost, 2 choc frost sheb & 3 BB lollipop last Wednesday. Yours looking good man. Plz keep us updated.


Chocolate Frosting wasn’t released, I’m curious which line you’re referring to?


----------



## Ranthavandross (Mar 4, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Chocolate Frosting wasn’t released, I’m curious which line you’re referring to?



What is your email ?


----------



## min0r (Mar 4, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Chocolate Frosting wasn’t released, I’m curious which line you’re referring to?


Hey honest, did you ever run tests on your genetics using led's? if so did they tend to take longer during flower under them?
asking because i'm in day 52 of flower now, and my plants don't look close to done, i don't think.


----------



## min0r (Mar 5, 2019)

i NEEED to take a cut of this at the end & reveg. this stuffs turning out so fire. it's got nice grey hues now. took some pics with my better camera that isn't my phones.


Spoiler



this is the cfs, not as impressive(yet) mostly because she hasn't gotten nearly as much light.


 
 this one's my favorite picture.


----------



## min0r (Mar 5, 2019)

min0r said:


> Hey honest, did you ever run tests on your genetics using led's? if so did they tend to take longer during flower under them?
> asking because i'm in day 52 of flower now, and my plants don't look close to done, i don't think.


i've pinned it down to my extremely cold temps, not my chinese led lights. never mind


----------



## DirtyokieJ (Mar 5, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Chocolate Frosting wasn’t released, I’m curious which line you’re referring to?


My my mistake @honest. I meant purple frosting.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 5, 2019)

min0r said:


> Hey honest, did you ever run tests on your genetics using led's? if so did they tend to take longer during flower under them?
> asking because i'm in day 52 of flower now, and my plants don't look close to done, i don't think.


Is that 52 days of actual flowering or 52 days on 12/12?


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Mar 5, 2019)

Ranthavandross said:


> What is your email ?


[email protected]


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Mar 5, 2019)

min0r said:


> i NEEED to take a cut of this at the end & reveg. this stuffs turning out so fire. it's got nice grey hues now. took some pics with my better camera that isn't my phones.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I’ll be buying some LEDs to run testing of future lines and see if it’s an additional stress factor I need to be aware of. But at this time no, I test under a mix of CMH and HPS


----------



## min0r (Mar 5, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Is that 52 days of actual flowering or 52 days on 12/12?


52 from the start of 12/12.
the buds are small because of the combination between my led use, and my low temps that i've had throughout my grow. they'll look even better next run, i'd imagine. probably a bit less grey/purple, idk which one to call it. i'm gonna stick with grey. i'm gonna take a cut of this and keep it small, reveg it, and make it last until i can get my next run going that will be with better lighting(600w hps), as well as a chiller. 5x5 tent, 4 plants, 32 tops. sounds like my kinda challenge.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 5, 2019)

min0r said:


> 52 from the start of 12/12.
> the buds are small because of the combination between my led use, and my low temps that i've had throughout my grow. they'll look even better next run, i'd imagine. probably a bit less grey/purple, idk which one to call it. i'm gonna stick with grey. i'm gonna take a cut of this and keep it small, reveg it, and make it last until i can get my next run going that will be with better lighting(600w hps), as well as a chiller. 5x5 tent, 4 plants, 32 tops. sounds like my kinda challenge.


Gotcha. Yeah I'm on day 55 of 12/12, if I recall correctly it was like 9/10 days to transition to flower, so I'm calling it day 45 of flower. My plants were small when I flowered, so I never expected chunky colas, but they seem to be putting out pretty decent.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Mar 5, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Gotcha. Yeah I'm on day 55 of 12/12, if I recall correctly it was like 9/10 days to transition to flower, so I'm calling it day 45 of flower. My plants were small when I flowered, so I never expected chunky colas, but they seem to be putting out pretty decent.


Flowering is recorded as starting the day you first had a 12 hour night. In indoor terms we don’t count transition separately. In outdoor it makes more sense to include transitions in your tally because outdoor genetics have different triggers. Some plants will flower as soon as there’s 13.5 hours of daylight, other need closer to 12 to flower, all strains seem to begin transitioning around 14 hours of sunlight and declining though. It’s all landrace factors from the ancient lineages. But yeah, indoors flowering and transition are all counted as “flowering”, just easier to keep it less confusing for people since some strains transition 10 days inside and some transition as long as 35 days inside. Although most modern genetics are typically a 2 week transition or thereabouts


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 6, 2019)

I was never really clear on that. I've seen people refer to days from flip as flowering and I've seen people refer to start of flowering as when they first saw pistils. If that's the standard, counting from flip, then good to know....that means I'm closer to chop than I'd thought...


----------



## growslut (Mar 6, 2019)

Honest, can you recommend any PP strains or freebie strains that perform well outdoors? Something with resistance to mold and mildew?


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Mar 6, 2019)

growslut said:


> Honest, can you recommend any PP strains or freebie strains that perform well outdoors? Something with resistance to mold and mildew?


Yeah, Face Punch and Banana Cocktail both do really well. I’m kinda limited on PP strain availability atm. I only had four strains left as of yesterday and that number just became three this morning. I’m nearly out of all those.
The good news though is a few days ago I released my Blue Hurricane hybrid list via my IG stories.I would publish that on here but it might get me in trouble lol


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Mar 6, 2019)

As I just said above, I do have a new list of Blue Hurricane fems I’m getting ready to release


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Mar 6, 2019)

This is Blue Hurricane #27, the pollen donor for my latest feminized strains


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 6, 2019)

I bet these are gonna be nuts.

This pic of BH doesn't even look real.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Mar 6, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> I bet these are gonna be nuts.
> 
> This pic of BH doesn't even look real.
> 
> View attachment 4295529


She’s almost artificial in her beauty for sure. These crosses are going to be insane!


----------



## min0r (Mar 6, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> She’s almost artificial in her beauty for sure. These crosses are going to be insane!


can't wait to see pictures. how've they been coming out? insane i'm assuming.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 6, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> She’s almost artificial in her beauty for sure. These crosses are going to be insane!


It was that particular pic on IG and the one that looks like an anchor (I forget the cross) that got me to try your gear out...no regrets there.

I need more seeds like I need another hole in my head, but I imagine I'll grab some BH crosses in the search of something amazing.


----------



## min0r (Mar 6, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> It was that particular pic on IG and the one that looks like an anchor (I forget the cross) that got me to try your gear out...no regrets there.
> 
> I need more seeds like I need another hole in my head, but I imagine I'll grab some BH crosses in the search of something amazing.


this one?


min0r said:


> Hawaiian sunrise - ( Samoas x Sunset Sherbert )
> View attachment 4228626


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 6, 2019)

min0r said:


> this one?


That's the one. Fuckin beauty.


----------



## DirtyokieJ (Mar 9, 2019)

Purple frosting getting some purple 10 days after flip.


----------



## growslut (Mar 9, 2019)

So the cats are back in the grow room! There presence is known from the way they perch above the tent, and also the cat hairs on the buds, lol. But I'd rather have the cats around than hair free bud. Thanks for the motivation to bring the cats back, Joe! 


 
^This is Qtip the cat. She likes walking outside on leash--and eating weed leaves. Its why she's looking guilty here, she's been munching on the plants, lol

 
^Banana Punchscicle 
 
^Purple Frosting--also thanks to Joe for sharing!

 
This cat LOVES the tents. He has got zipped up in them more than a few times. And a few times more he has squeezed through the round holes at the bottom to get into the tents. He's a good guy who doesn't eat the plants


----------



## min0r (Mar 9, 2019)

growslut said:


> So the cats are back in the grow room! There presence is known from the way they perch above the tent, and also the cat hairs on the buds, lol. But I'd rather have the cats around than hair free bud. Thanks for the motivation to bring the cats back, Joe!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297214
> ...


would love to see pics without the blurples next time around, they look really great though! good work. adorable cat, i wish mine wouldnt eat my plants away,


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 9, 2019)

growslut said:


> So the cats are back in the grow room! There presence is known from the way they perch above the tent, and also the cat hairs on the buds, lol. But I'd rather have the cats around than hair free bud. Thanks for the motivation to bring the cats back, Joe!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297214
> ...


Looking good, plants and cats.


----------



## pthobson (Mar 9, 2019)

That blue hurricane looks absolutely ridiculous. Goodness gracious


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 9, 2019)

pthobson said:


> That blue hurricane looks absolutely ridiculous. Goodness gracious


pack for 800 on strainly, lol


----------



## pthobson (Mar 9, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> pack for 800 on strainly, lol


Damn that’s insane


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 10, 2019)

$800? LOL....so much for these ethics some are spoutin' about...LOL. And the big boys wonder why folks are sprayin their wares and making copies?

They best enjoy it...cus with legalization careeening across the land...regular folks (who don't deal pot for a living and have such cash to burn) growing for personal (which everyone will be doing very soon...if they grow at all) aren't gonna play those kinda spendy games. So what do you think your best chance of finding keepers would be? 1- $800 pack of 10....or 10 packs of 6-8 for the same cash outlay?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 10, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> $800? LOL....so much for these ethics some are spoutin' about...LOL. And the big boys wonder why folks are sprayin their wares and making copies?
> 
> They best enjoy it...cus with legalization careeening across the land...regular folks (who don't deal pot for a living and have such cash to burn) growing for personal (which everyone will be doing very soon...if they grow at all) aren't gonna play those kinda spendy games. So what do you think your best chance of finding keepers would be? 1- $800 pack of 10....or 10 packs of 6-8 for the same cash outlay?


LOL I've been known to rail on $200+ packs.

You hit the nail on the head, a personal grower would most likely feel obligated to sell to recoup that initial investment. I don't like committing to selling weed when I haven't even seen/touched/smelled the weed yet


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 10, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> So what do you think your best chance of finding keepers would be? 1- $800 pack of 10....or 10 packs of 6-8 for the same cash outlay?


The amount people will pay is directly related to the hype of the product. That's pretty much anywhere.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Mar 10, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> $800? LOL....so much for these ethics some are spoutin' about...LOL. And the big boys wonder why folks are sprayin their wares and making copies?
> 
> They best enjoy it...cus with legalization careeening across the land...regular folks (who don't deal pot for a living and have such cash to burn) growing for personal (which everyone will be doing very soon...if they grow at all) aren't gonna play those kinda spendy games. So what do you think your best chance of finding keepers would be? 1- $800 pack of 10....or 10 packs of 6-8 for the same cash outlay?


If someone is selling a pack for $800 it definitely isn’t me. Also strange, I only released 44 packs of Blue Hurricane and that was a couple years ago. I actually have a freebie deal for Blue Hurricane F2 on my newest fem drop


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 10, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> If someone is selling a pack for $800 it definitely isn’t me. Also strange, I only released 44 packs of Blue Hurricane and that was a couple years ago. I actually have a freebie deal for Blue Hurricane F2 on my newest fem drop


Would you pm me where to get your fem, beans at iam looking for some to grow outdoors.Thanks for reading and I hope to here from you soon.ky.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 10, 2019)

HonestGenetics said:


> I’ve been making boutique seed drops since 2014. I was the first breeder to make authentic Sunset Sherbert fems in May 2016 and then made them again in 2017. I also acquired Purple Punch prehype and made crosses with it before anyone knew what it was in 2016. Blue Hurricane which is Purple Punch x Sunset Sherbert(reversed) and was first released in May 2016. I focus on making strains that are ahead of their time and making mostly limited strains. However I did make my second Purple Punch fem drop a bit wider of a release.
> You’re gonna love the Scarlett Johansson, no one else has the mother of that plant besides me, and my Cookie Jar crosses have proven to be major crowd pleasers and are indeed always among my favorite crosses. I have several unreleased crosses with Cookie Jar along with a few limited releases. There’s even a couple newer CJ crosses I’m calling Gal Gadot aka Wonder Woman and JLaw aka Mocking Jay.... we’ll see, I might end up releasing one of them.
> And yeah, I have a problem getting deleted on Instagram, it’s a hazard of the business right now being a seed breeder who starts getting too well known and especially if the work you do is too good. There are people heavily invested in trying to damage my business and stake in the seed market, and those people have resorted to making fake Instagram pages to report me from to get me deleted. At this point I have a lawyer arbitrating with Instagram on my behalf to report my issues and get my former pages back. I’d especially like my two bigger pages back LOL


Glad I read moor and now I know I wount to get a bunch of your fems,,so send me a pm of what strains is out there that I can get my hands on of yours.thanks for reading


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 11, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> If someone is selling a pack for $800 it definitely isn’t me. Also strange, I only released 44 packs of Blue Hurricane and that was a couple years ago. I actually have a freebie deal for Blue Hurricane F2 on my newest fem drop


Wasn't tossing that yer way cus it wasn't yer auction. Your seeds are well/reasonably priced. It's the hucksters/sheisters I was speaking to. Beans just won't get that kinda cash in the future when things open up more nationwide and the behind-the-scenes market crashes. But hey....buy a pack and you can tell yer grandkids about it someday....just like the walking to school in 4 ft of snow speel we' heard from our elders....LOL.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 11, 2019)

HONEST GENETICES..I sent you a pm


----------



## min0r (Mar 14, 2019)

heap of pictures of purple frosting in spoiler, and of course chocolate frosted sherb at the end.


Spoiler


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Mar 14, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> HONEST GENETICES..I sent you a pm


Sorry I’m not on here every day. I messaged you back with my contact information


----------



## growslut (Mar 15, 2019)

Harvested a few Honest plants yesterday.

Face Punch at 63 days


----------



## growslut (Mar 15, 2019)

Purple Frosting harvested at 60-?something days

Think this one was the surprise biggest yielder of all the Honest Strains this round, and very frosty.


----------



## growslut (Mar 15, 2019)

Banana Punchscicle chopped at 68 days.

Probably my favorite scent is from this strain. Slight banana with musky back end. 

Both the Purple Frosting and Banana Punchscicle have some seeds on the lowers. The seeds are undeveloped and they probably got pregnant by the 2nd round of Honest plants that hermed.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 15, 2019)

Very nice @growslut . Looking to do a bit of chopping myself next week.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 15, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Sorry I’m not on here every day. I messaged you back with my contact information


I will contact you Monday.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm running Scarlett Johansson in the competition thanks to @socaljoe and looking forward to it!
@HonestGenetics420


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 15, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> I'm running Scarlett Johansson in the competition thanks to @socaljoe and looking forward to it!
> @HonestGenetics420


Hope they do well for you.


----------



## greywind (Mar 16, 2019)

Are there any pictures of some finished Frost Factory ladies @HonestGenetics420 ? I checked on here and on IG, but couldn't find anything. The #frostfactory tag brings up 14k posts of all things cannabis.

I was lucky enough to win a little YT giveaway that included 3 beans of the Frost Factory and I'm feeling the itch, might take them for a swim. Also, what is the lineage of the mother used in this cross, Electric Oranges? Thank you!


----------



## min0r (Mar 16, 2019)

started flush today on both plants, noticed odd growth on one of my petioles.
 
 
looks pretty neat, to be honest. here's a pic of the main cola on CFS.


----------



## growslut (Mar 21, 2019)

This Mint Choc Chip is looking fantastic! Big growth. Frosty all over with good sized buds up and down the plant!

And the plant is growing into--and past--the light! You can see in the pics that the large cola is actually leaning against the light, and it doesn't seem to bother the plant at all. I thought the plant would show some signs of heat burn, but it looks totally healthy!

This plant touching the light and another plant from TNF this grow (which got totally stressed out but still didn't herm) have me convinced that herm traits must be primarily genetic. I do believe that environmental stressors will trigger a hermie trait--if that hermie trait is present to begin with. But a stable plant will not herm, even when the stress is severe, like with this plant here. 

Hope the smoke is top notch. Might keep this one around for a few grows


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 21, 2019)

growslut said:


> This Mint Choc Chip is looking fantastic! Big growth. Frosty all over with good sized buds up and down the plant!
> 
> And the plant is growing into--and past--the light! You can see in the pics that the large cola is actually leaning against the light, and it doesn't seem to bother the plant at all. I thought the plant would show some signs of heat burn, but it looks totally healthy!
> 
> ...


@growslut that cola up past the light looks pretty healthy to me.Well said on the hermie trait. I believe you are 100% correct. That mint Choc Chip must be a sativa leaner looking at those leaves. Honest looks like he has some good genetics your girl looks good. Wish i had more time and space.


----------



## min0r (Mar 22, 2019)

just one more week or two and it's time for chop.


----------



## main cola (Mar 22, 2019)

Not the best pics of my Scarlett Johansson Does anyone know what was used to make her? She smells amazing


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 22, 2019)

I believe SJ is Cookie Jar (Platinum Girl Scout Cookies X Fire Alien OG) x Purple Punch. Definitely some tasty nugs. Nice job.


----------



## main cola (Mar 22, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> I believe SJ is Cookie Jar (Platinum Girl Scout Cookies X Fire Alien OG) x Purple Punch. Definitely some tasty nugs. Nice job.


Thank you. It’s so hard to describe her smell. I want to say she smells like a blueberry Poptart but that can’t be right? I just know she smells delicious


----------



## ahlkemist (Mar 23, 2019)

main cola said:


> Thank you. It’s so hard to describe her smell. I want to say she smells like a blueberry Poptart but that can’t be right? I just know she smells delicious


Im not 100%sure but I think the correct lineage for scarjo is 
(Platinum gsc x white fire alien og) x pp


----------



## ahlkemist (Mar 23, 2019)

Im doing a 13 plant hunt. SJ
Half of them are the tightest nodes I've ever seen. Once you start defoliation they alllll start branching. So far these scarjo look like half will be keepers and half those probably will be kept for many many years..


----------



## min0r (Mar 24, 2019)

partial harvest on PF today. pictures will be posted soon


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 24, 2019)

I made a order from honest cant wait to get them and try his beans.


----------



## min0r (Mar 24, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I made a order from honest cant wait to get them and try his beans.


what strains?


----------



## min0r (Mar 27, 2019)

smoked a little bit of a lower branch, this is the best i've ever had.


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 27, 2019)

Here is my Scarlett Johansson. I'm running this in the growing competition. Not much to look at yet, but I can't wait to smell what I'm reading about! Thanks again Joe.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 28, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Here is my Scarlett Johansson. I'm running this in the growing competition. Not much to look at yet, but I can't wait to smell what I'm reading about! Thanks again Joe.
> View attachment 4307945 View attachment 4307946


Looking good. I'll be trimming mine up tomorrow, chopped them down last week, Friday I think.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 28, 2019)

min0r said:


> what strains?


I let the man pick my strains for me for he knows his beans better then I do.i ask for good outdoor beans that's good to cash crop.i will let you know what he sends me when I get them.


----------



## growslut (Mar 28, 2019)

Here's a few pics of the harvested Banana Cocktail runt. Not sure what happened, but I am going to take responsibility
for this one. It was growing big and strong until it got flipped to flower, and then it stopped growing. My best guess is that it got overwatered during the beginning of flower. At the time I was trying not water all the plants together on the same day. 

Very small yield. Only saved top buds for 2 bowls, clipped the rest--leaves and all, and put it in a quart baggie to make fresh frozen hash with. It only filled half the quart bag, the smallest yield I have ever got from a 20L container.

The smoke was better than I expected. It was more of indica high, different from the Oregon Kid banana cut and not buzzy. No real banana smells but a slight sweet candy smell


----------



## growslut (Mar 28, 2019)

Also took down Oregon Orange Punch at 72 days. Big thanks to @socaljoe for hooking up the seeds for this grow!! 

Like Honest says, the resin production is pretty insane with this strain (pics don't do it justice!). Super sticky. The plant didn't want to finish and looked like it could have gone a bit longer. OOP also has the strongest scent of the Honest gear I've grown. No orange smell. Its an offensive decaying smell, but the taste when smoked is sweeter and pretty delicious.
Decent yield. And stable!

I would grow this strain again if it finished quicker, but enjoying the smoke for now!


----------



## growslut (Mar 28, 2019)

Saving the best for last . . . The ScarJo is pretty and super frosty. Big cola's. Wish I could have got more pics but the stems were flopping. This strain was also stable with decent yield. Took it 77 days but could have taken it down sooner. Might give a clone of this one another grow.


----------



## Flowki (Mar 28, 2019)

@HonestGenetics420 

Do you ship to uk?, if so do you have an estimate on total cost/time of that. Jumping the gun, do you have flower time/gm2 details of strains anywhere, could not find anything.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 28, 2019)

Howdy guys. Been a minute since I did an update on my Honest grow. 

The plants came down last Friday at day 72. Been hanging as whole plants in the tent since. I started trimming ScarJo #1 today. Could use a bit more drying time, but overall she was an easy trim. I don't tend to go too crazy manicuring buds when trimming, but even with my lazy trimming I'm pretty happy with the looks of these buds. But I'll let you guys be the judge of that...

  

That's all I've got for now. Will be trimming up the rest over the next few days...


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 28, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Howdy guys. Been a minute since I did an update on my Honest grow.
> 
> The plants came down last Friday at day 72. Been hanging as whole plants in the tent since. I started trimming ScarJo #1 today. Could use a bit more drying time, but overall she was an easy trim. I don't tend to go too crazy manicuring buds when trimming, but even with my lazy trimming I'm pretty happy with the looks of these buds. But I'll let you guys be the judge of that...
> 
> ...


Nice!
Pretty frosty!


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 28, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Nice!
> Pretty frosty!


Thanks

One down, 3 to go.


----------



## growslut (Mar 28, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Howdy guys. Been a minute since I did an update on my Honest grow.
> 
> The plants came down last Friday at day 72. Been hanging as whole plants in the tent since. I started trimming ScarJo #1 today. Could use a bit more drying time, but overall she was an easy trim. I don't tend to go too crazy manicuring buds when trimming, but even with my lazy trimming I'm pretty happy with the looks of these buds. But I'll let you guys be the judge of that...
> 
> ...


Way to knock it out of the park on your first indoor grow! Looks superb!


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 28, 2019)

growslut said:


> Way to knock it out of the park on your first indoor grow! Looks superb!


Thanks. Hope she's not all looks.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Mar 28, 2019)

Flowki said:


> @HonestGenetics420
> 
> Do you ship to uk?, if so do you have an estimate on total cost/time of that. Jumping the gun, do you have flower time/gm2 details of strains anywhere, could not find anything.


Email me, [email protected]


----------



## Flowki (Mar 29, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Email me, [email protected]


Thanks I'll hopefully do that tomorrow.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 30, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Email me, [email protected]


I emailed you a couple days ago and haven’t gotten a response yet


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 30, 2019)

HONEST PLEASE check your pm that I sent you.I orderd fem, beans from you and I think you sent me reg, beans..on the packages you sent me it dos not say there fem or reg,beans.Dos your fem, beans say fem, beans for the beans I got on ever pack it just says the strain name and don't say fem on them,I need to know if there fem, beans befor I plant them for I don't no longer grow reg, beans reason why is iam to old to grow males to pull and throw away.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 30, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Email me, [email protected]


PLEASE check your pm. that I sent you.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 30, 2019)

Trimming update.

ScarJo #2 w/flash. Was having a hard time getting a good pic with natural light. She was a real bitch to trim, very leafy, but I got 'er done.




Oregon Orange Punch #1. Another flash pic. Not sure what happened here, but once I started trimming the leaves away, there wasn't much left behind. Buds are very small, seem to be reasonably dense up top, quite fluffy below. (Looks like a bit of cat/dog hair hitched a ride on on the top left).




OOP #2 is what's left to trim. ScarJo#1 went into a jar last night, already smells amazing. No hay here, no sir.


----------



## min0r (Mar 30, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Trimming update.
> 
> ScarJo #2 w/flash. Was having a hard time getting a good pic with natural light. She was a real bitch to trim, very leafy, but I got 'er done.
> 
> ...


looks real nice joe! glad i was able to grow side by side on this thread with ya.
i got a slight hay smell on my partial harvest, only harvested 5 branches, though so not much harm done. fixed my error, which was wet trimming/hang drying at 40-50% instead of 60%. no more hay here.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 30, 2019)

min0r said:


> looks real nice joe! glad i was able to grow side by side on this thread with ya.
> i got a slight hay smell on my partial harvest, only harvested 5 branches, though so not much harm done. fixed my error, which was wet trimming/hang drying at 40-50% instead of 60%. no more hay here.


Thanks, and same here on the side by side, was real cool to watch them progress together.

My problem has always been that I jar the buds too wet, I get paranoid about drying too much, and end up not doing enough. I think I did just the right amount this time. Drying and curing takes a bit of learning, and I'll admit I'm not 100% there yet, but my technique is improving each time.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Mar 30, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> PLEASE check your pm. that I sent you.


You were sent fems, that’s what you ordered. The packs don’t say reg or fem on them


----------



## mjw42 (Mar 30, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> HONEST PLEASE check your pm that I sent you.I orderd fem, beans from you and I think you sent me reg, beans..on the packages you sent me it dos not say there fem or reg,beans.Dos your fem, beans say fem, beans for the beans I got on ever pack it just says the strain name and don't say fem on them,I need to know if there fem, beans befor I plant them for I don't no longer grow reg, beans reason why is iam to old to grow males to pull and throw away.


EMAIL him dude. What strains did you get?


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 30, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> You were sent fems, that’s what you ordered. The packs don’t say reg or fem on them


THANK YOU and I will order moor fem beans from you soon.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 30, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> You were sent fems, that’s what you ordered. The packs don’t say reg or fem on them


Also thank you for them freebies that's the most free beans I ever got with a seed order.and thank you again.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 30, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> EMAIL him dude. What strains did you get?


I will look and see tomarow and tell you for I cant rember shit any moor and he dam sure gives out a lot of free beans when you order from him,,honest beans


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 31, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> EMAIL him dude. What strains did you get?


I got FACE PUNCH FEM, 27 BEANS IN THAT PACK,,BANANA COCKTAIL FEM, 17 BEANS IN THAT PACK AND I GOT 46 BEANS OF REG, BEANS OF BANANA COCKTAIL FREEBIES..Thank you again honest that's the best deal I have ever got.


----------



## growslut (Mar 31, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Thanks, and same here on the side by side, was real cool to watch them progress together.
> 
> My problem has always been that I jar the buds too wet, I get paranoid about drying too much, and end up not doing enough. I think I did just the right amount this time. Drying and curing takes a bit of learning, and I'll admit I'm not 100% there yet, but my technique is improving each time.


Lol, sounds like the same struggle I am having here. 

The biggest cure problem I've been having is with spikes in humidity after its been jarred. I will get it down to 62, then it will jump to 70+. So I take it out of the jar until it gets back down around 62. But then it spikes back up and the process repeats. After a few days of this the jars seem to lose smell. And I've read either too wet or too dry both can take away terps and scent. Trying to get better at improving the cure

@HonestGenetics420 , do you have a good method for the curing process?


----------



## Big Perm (Mar 31, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I got FACE PUNCH FEM, 27 BEANS IN THAT PACK,,BANANA COCKTAIL FEM, 17 BEANS IN THAT PACK AND I GOT 46 BEANS OF REG, BEANS OF BANANA COCKTAIL FREEBIES..Thank you again honest that's the best deal I have ever got.


Holy shit, that's a hell of a freebie.


----------



## min0r (Mar 31, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Thanks, and same here on the side by side, was real cool to watch them progress together.
> 
> My problem has always been that I jar the buds too wet, I get paranoid about drying too much, and end up not doing enough. I think I did just the right amount this time. Drying and curing takes a bit of learning, and I'll admit I'm not 100% there yet, but my technique is improving each time.


what've you been doing to dry?
i've recently put mine in boxes, strings on the top of the boxes, cut out a hole in the middle of the box for airation, and hanging them in there. i'd like to think that's the perfect environment for them, keeps it nice and dark. i've been hanging up some wet cloths on the empty strings when it starts to get a little dry. gets the humidity up in there really fast, due to it being pretty enclosed, making an easy to control environment. it's been hopping between 56%-70%. i never let it go below fifty.
if i'm feeling paranoid about them being too wet/dry to put in the jar, i'll put them in with no lid on for sometime to be safe.
ive also found that keeping the leaves on preserves the humidity in the buds.
my methods far from perfect, but i'm working on it.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 31, 2019)

Trying to figure out what packs to buy

What are the best sativa strains Honest offers?


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 31, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Trying to figure out what packs to buy
> 
> What are the best sativa strains Honest offers?


just send him a pm and ask him for he knows his lines better then any one,he will help you pick what you need just like he did me and you will get your beans fast as I did.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 31, 2019)

if you cant send pm yet just ask here and he will be back on here befor to long.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Apr 1, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I got FACE PUNCH FEM, 27 BEANS IN THAT PACK,,BANANA COCKTAIL FEM, 17 BEANS IN THAT PACK AND I GOT 46 BEANS OF REG, BEANS OF BANANA COCKTAIL FREEBIES..Thank you again honest that's the best deal I have ever got.


I hurt my ankle and took a little bit to send out some orders so I hooked them all up extra


----------



## min0r (Apr 1, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> I hurt my ankle and took a little bit to send out some orders so I hooked them all up extra


can you hurt your ankle next time i buy seeds?? hahah.


----------



## min0r (Apr 1, 2019)

cfs purpled a bunch last second it seems.
 
 

purple frostings also looking fire.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Apr 1, 2019)

min0r said:


> can you hurt your ankle next time i buy seeds?? hahah.


I’m actually hoping I don’t do that ever again, now I’ve hurt both ankles inside a two year period, proof I’m getting older I guess lmao


----------



## min0r (Apr 1, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> I’m actually hoping I don’t do that ever again, now I’ve hurt both ankles inside a two year period, proof I’m getting older I guess lmao


yeah don't actually, lmfao.
older or clumsier?


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Apr 2, 2019)

min0r said:


> yeah don't actually, lmfao.
> older or clumsier?


Older for sure, I hurt both doing active stuff. Joints can’t take the impacts they used to lol


----------



## greywind (Apr 2, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Older for sure, I hurt both doing active stuff. Joints can’t take the impacts they used to lol


Getting older hurts, lol! Hey brother, I was lucky enough to be gifted 3 beans of your Frost Factory. I was wondering if you could tell me anything about the mother, Electric Oranges, used in it. I couldn't find anything about that cultivar. Closest was an article about a Hawaiian cultivar Kauai Electric, which some called Electric Orange because of it's citrus flavor. Thanks for any info! They are already up and growing, 3/3 germination. Cheers!


----------



## Varulv (Apr 2, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Older for sure, I hurt both doing active stuff. Joints can’t take the impacts they used to lol


Just want to say I enjoy reading the thread and, take care of the joints!


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 2, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> I’m actually hoping I don’t do that ever again, now I’ve hurt both ankles inside a two year period, proof I’m getting older I guess lmao


Sounds like me.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 3, 2019)

Hey @HonestGenetics420 do you have any reg Cookie Jar crosses or all your CJ crosses fem?


----------



## main cola (Apr 3, 2019)

Mint Chocolate Chip BX front left  And Scarlet Johansson not the best pics but she smells absolutely amazing


----------



## Cyproz (Apr 3, 2019)

best place to get some of these seeds in usa besides seedherenow which is down?


----------



## main cola (Apr 3, 2019)

Cyproz said:


> best place to get some of these seeds in usa besides seedherenow which is down?


You could message him directly [email protected]


----------



## Cyproz (Apr 3, 2019)

main cola said:


> You could message him directly [email protected]


do they come feminized or are they regular from Honest Genetics?


----------



## main cola (Apr 3, 2019)

Cyproz said:


> do they come feminized or are they regular from Honest Genetics?


He has both,, just depends what strain you want


----------



## Cyproz (Apr 3, 2019)

main cola said:


> He has both,, just depends what strain you want


thanks i shot him/her an email.


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 3, 2019)

Cyproz said:


> best place to get some of these seeds in usa besides seedherenow which is down?


I don't think he sell to any bank,i think he said the only way to get his beans is thrue him only.send him a email.


----------



## greywind (Apr 3, 2019)

SOL Seeds stocks some of his genetics.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 3, 2019)

I'd have to go back and check, but I think Honest said not to buy his stuff through SOL as he hasn't supplied them in some time.

Check the screenshot below, SOL not an authorized distributor.


----------



## Big Perm (Apr 3, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> I'd have to go back and check, but I think Honest said not to buy his stuff through SOL as he hasn't supplied them in some time.
> 
> Check the screenshot below, SOL not an authorized distributor.
> 
> View attachment 4311759


What's that a pic of? Are you watching walkthroughs?


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 3, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> What's that a pic of? Are you watching walkthroughs?


I was watching a playthrough of an indie horror game.


----------



## greywind (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up @socaljoe , I was not aware of that situation. Sol Seeds was the only place, other than here, that I found any info on Honest Genetics. My bad bros!


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 4, 2019)

greywind said:


> Thanks for the heads up @socaljoe , I was not aware of that situation. Sol Seeds was the only place, other than here, that I found any info on Honest Genetics. My bad bros!


Happy to help clarify things. Dealing with him direct is best, in my opinion...the whole $amount goes into his pocket vs what he'd get from a seedbank...and the freebies.


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 4, 2019)

I orderd 2 packs of fem, beans from honest and got a shit load of them and 48 free reg, with my order so I would buy direct from him.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Apr 4, 2019)

greywind said:


> Thanks for the heads up @socaljoe , I was not aware of that situation. Sol Seeds was the only place, other than here, that I found any info on Honest Genetics. My bad bros!


You can just email me, [email protected]


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 5, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> You can just email me, [email protected]


Bro I emailed about my order yesterday.Can you send me the tracking number


----------



## Cyproz (Apr 5, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Bro I emailed about my order yesterday.Can you send me the tracking number


when did you order?


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 5, 2019)

Cyproz said:


> when did you order?


Sunday

i got my order

my neighbor had it


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 5, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I orderd 2 packs of fem, beans from honest and got a shit load of them and 48 free reg, with my order so I would buy direct from him.


yeah i was shocked at the amount of beans i got

definitely the most generous breeder in the game

@HonestGenetics420 i just emailed you about placing another order lol


----------



## min0r (Apr 5, 2019)

chopped the rest down today. 2 boxes filled up. there's alot of leafage going on with chocolate frosted sherb, but they're very frosty leaves.


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 8, 2019)

ttt


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 8, 2019)

Placed a nother order today with honest.


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 9, 2019)

last 2 packs of fem, beans some of them had tails on them in 12 houres.that is very fast germ rate.


----------



## min0r (Apr 10, 2019)

dry sifted the trimming of my cfs.. this would make some bomb rosin if i had a press.


----------



## AlaskaRob (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm on to funky strains. Growing Grandaddy purples now from clone. Your strains are definitely something I want more info about.


----------



## AlaskaRob (Apr 10, 2019)

Never was good with seeds when I was a kid messing around, but I'm much older now and invested in very good equipment. I am doing very well despite some newbs mistakes. Thoughts of my 6 wk GDP ? They're a week and a half into light flip. Stretching 2-3 inches a day now. They're loving my 630 dual bulb cmh! These are shot from my cameras over the past 3 days!


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Apr 11, 2019)

AlaskaRob said:


> Never was good with seeds when I was a kid messing around, but I'm much older now and invested in very good equipment. I am doing very well despite some newbs mistakes. Thoughts of my 6 wk GDP ? They're a week and a half into light flip. Stretching 2-3 inches a day now. They're loving my 630 dual bulb cmh! These are shot from my cameras over the past 3 days!View attachment 4315524 View attachment 4315524 View attachment 4315525 View attachment 4315526


This is a thread for posting honest genetics strains. Not for posting other strains, please keep the GDP posts on a relevant thread so we can keep this thread on topic. Thank you


----------



## main cola (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## min0r (Apr 14, 2019)

main cola said:


> View attachment 4317881 View attachment 4317880


looks real nice, beautiful colors. scar johan?


----------



## main cola (Apr 15, 2019)

min0r said:


> looks real nice, beautiful colors. scar johan?


Thank you. Yes forgot to say thats S.J.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 16, 2019)

@HonestGenetics420 I emailed you about my order


----------



## main cola (Apr 16, 2019)

Another S.J.


----------



## icetech (Apr 17, 2019)

main cola said:


> Another S.J. View attachment 4318830View attachment 4318831


Man.. those leafs look so perfect and a nice coating on them... my leafs are all dull and almost dry looking.. any trick to getting them that nice? or just experience?


----------



## main cola (Apr 17, 2019)

icetech said:


> Man.. those leafs look so perfect and a nice coating on them... my leafs are all dull and almost dry looking.. any trick to getting them that nice? or just experience?


 Thank you,,
Yeah really no trick..I grow in organic soil that I’ve been tweaking over the years..I don’t give it anything except and Occasional tea now and then..Everything the plant needs is in the soil


----------



## icetech (Apr 17, 2019)

main cola said:


> Thank you,,
> Yeah really no trick..I grow in organic soil that I’ve been tweaking over the years..I don’t give it anything except and Occasional tea now and then..Everything the plant needs is in the soil


 Nice  I don't go for high humidity, i stay around 45-50%.. so that is probably part of it.. great looking leafs though  

BTW.. for anyone else.. i was looking at HG seeds.. and the site i pulled up had them listed at $65-120 with no mention of quantity.. that isn't per seed is it?


----------



## min0r (Apr 17, 2019)

icetech said:


> Nice  I don't go for high humidity, i stay around 45-50%.. so that is probably part of it.. great looking leafs though
> 
> BTW.. for anyone else.. i was looking at HG seeds.. and the site i pulled up had them listed at $65-120 with no mention of quantity.. that isn't per seed is it?


i highly suggest getting them directly from honest, you'll likely have a better support experience and will have all your questions answered.


----------



## icetech (Apr 17, 2019)

min0r said:


> i highly suggest getting them directly from honest, you'll likely have a better support experience and will have all your questions answered.


 Hmm. i googled and the site that comes up is solseeds.. will hunt some more.


----------



## min0r (Apr 17, 2019)

icetech said:


> Hmm. i googled and the site that comes up is solseeds.. will hunt some more.


the first original post has his gmail to contact him.


min0r said:


> Some pretty fire strains here, i'd love to see honest get noticed a bit more. his pages have been getting deleted off instagram constantly, his gmail to purchase these novelty seeds from is [email protected].


----------



## icetech (Apr 17, 2019)

min0r said:


> the first original post has his gmail to contact him.


 Ah thanks.. missed it, was just looking for a url


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Apr 22, 2019)

J


icetech said:


> Ah thanks.. missed it, was just looking for a url


just email me, [email protected]


----------



## Buss Relville (Apr 22, 2019)

how do we pm?


----------



## greywind (Apr 22, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> J
> 
> just email me, [email protected]


I left a post here and I sent an email a while back asking about the mom you used in Chocolate Frosting, Electric Oranges. Do you know the genetics in her, because there is no info anywhere on any cultivars by that name. If you don't know, that's okay too. Cheers!


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Apr 22, 2019)

greywind said:


> I left a post here and I sent an email a while back asking about the mom you used in Chocolate Frosting, Electric Oranges. Do you know the genetics in her, because there is no info anywhere on any cultivars by that name. If you don't know, that's okay too. Cheers!


Electric Oranges is Cookie Jar x Creamsicle F2. A lot of my Moms are my own lines. Those are very resinous seeds. Enjoy your freebies


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 22, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> Electric Oranges is Cookie Jar x Creamsicle F2. A lot of my Moms are my own lines. Those are very resinous seeds. Enjoy your freebies


thank you I got my order today.


----------



## DirtyokieJ (Apr 27, 2019)

Honest freebie. PF.


----------



## main cola (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## DirtyokieJ (Apr 27, 2019)

@main cola looking good bro.


----------



## main cola (Apr 27, 2019)

DirtyokieJ said:


> @main cola looking good bro.


Thank you...I’m really liking how these Scarlett Johansson’s are turning out


----------



## Dewin420 (Apr 29, 2019)

Ordered some scarlett J,chocolate frosted sherbert, and purple frosting for freebies. After seeing pics im stoked on the purple frosting,not to mention the other 2 strains.Cant wait to start these when they show up. Awesome communication with honest via email and prices aren't too bad


----------



## min0r (Apr 29, 2019)

Dewin420 said:


> Ordered some scarlett J,chocolate frosted sherbert, and purple frosting for freebies. After seeing pics im stoked on the purple frosting,not to mention the other 2 strains.Cant wait to start these when they show up. Awesome communication with honest via email and prices aren't too bad


that purple frosting may be a freebie, but it bangs let me tell ya.


----------



## main cola (May 3, 2019)

Scarlett Johansson finishing up


----------



## socaljoe (May 3, 2019)

main cola said:


> Scarlett Johansson finishing upView attachment 4327614View attachment 4327615 View attachment 4327616


Nice! Love the frost coverage


----------



## main cola (May 3, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Nice! Love the frost coverage


Thank you. I’ll definitely be running some more oh his gear


----------



## ahlkemist (May 13, 2019)

I have 12 scar-jo that are very close to getting the flip. I'm used to running in promix. This time I got tuper.
I would say that three quarters of the scar Joe have purpling deeply on the stalks and branches is this typical of this variety?? Or am I up schitt's creek because they look so healthy and chugging along as usual I've heard the purpling is nothing I've heard the purpling is nutrition I've heard everything does anybody know truly have an idea that isn't Stoner science? Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Flowki (May 16, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> J
> 
> just email me, [email protected]


Hello m8, just checking if you are still active? emails have went dark.


----------



## Dewin420 (May 16, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Hello m8, just checking if you are still active? emails have went dark.


Been wondering the same thing


----------



## ky farmer (May 16, 2019)

Come on honest take care of these men for I gave you a good rep, so don't let me down.


----------



## ky farmer (May 16, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Hello m8, just checking if you are still active? emails have went dark.


keep sending him emails.i hope honest is ok for he sent my first order fast and the last order took around 2 weeks I think.


----------



## ahlkemist (May 17, 2019)

Ditto here as well honest and I were speaking and then for about 3 months I can't get ahold of him whatsoever for the life of me


----------



## Stiickygreen (May 17, 2019)

His profile page says he was last here on Saturday.....

Thought he was gonna be releasing some new stuff....would love to hear what he has going on currently.


----------



## Flowki (May 17, 2019)

Still nothing via email. I kinda hope its a stitch up, for fear of the alternatives ;[. Who knows, maybe just busy with work.


----------



## min0r (May 21, 2019)

for those wondering; a user from another forum has messaged a friend of honest, to see what's going on. his name's gadsden gardens, he grew majority of the strains pictured on the original post of the thread. according to him, honest has been sick for the past few weeks.


----------



## caneno (May 22, 2019)

min0r said:


> for those wondering; a user from another forum has messaged a friend of honest, to see what's going on. his name's gadsden gardens, he grew majority of the strains pictured on the original post of the thread. according to him, honest has been sick for the past few weeks.


Ya man hopefully HG gets well soon id love to get a couple packs of his fems. Oh ya this is Blaze from the other forum


----------



## min0r (May 22, 2019)

caneno said:


> Ya man hopefully HG gets well soon id love to get a couple packs of his fems. Oh ya this is Blaze from the other forum


ohh so you're said user from another forum. haha


----------



## Flowki (May 22, 2019)

min0r said:


> for those wondering; a user from another forum has messaged a friend of honest, to see what's going on. his name's gadsden gardens, he grew majority of the strains pictured on the original post of the thread. according to him, honest has been sick for the past few weeks.


Oh well that sucks, for everyone. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Jeremius (May 25, 2019)

Get well soon  sending prayers your way


----------



## ky farmer (May 27, 2019)

min0r said:


> for those wondering; a user from another forum has messaged a friend of honest, to see what's going on. his name's gadsden gardens, he grew majority of the strains pictured on the original post of the thread. according to him, honest has been sick for the past few weeks.


he still sick or not should send out peoples seeds that hes been payed for.


----------



## min0r (May 28, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> he still sick or not should send out peoples seeds that hes been payed for.


understandable to think that. gadsden updated me and said he believes he's getting the beans ready to ship.


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 28, 2019)

min0r said:


> understandable to think that. gadsden updated me and said he believes he's getting the beans ready to ship.


Do you know if he going to fulfill any new orders? I need that banana punchsicle.
Or can you find out? Thank you.


----------



## BluffinCali (May 29, 2019)

That's a bummer to hear hes sick. I was wondering as I hadnt heard back in few weeks. Get well soon brother.

Heres some nuggets from Scarlett Joho


----------



## Flowki (May 29, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> he still sick or not should send out peoples seeds that hes been payed for.


It sucks yes, a pain of a set back. But you or I have no idea what is wrong with him, so lets logically assume he's been hit hard mentally and/or physically, to the point a few seeds is meaningless right now, because it likely is.


----------



## min0r (May 29, 2019)

Flowki said:


> It sucks yes, a pain of a set back. But you or I have no idea what is wrong with him, so lets logically assume he's been hit hard mentally and/or physically, to the point a few seeds is meaningless right now, because it likely is.


it very likely is, from what gadsen told me, he's had gut issues that flare up every once and a while.


CoB_nUt said:


> Do you know if he going to fulfill any new orders? I need that banana punchsicle.
> Or can you find out? Thank you.


i believe he will be, just wait for reassurance of that from him; he'll be back eventually.


----------



## BluffinCali (May 29, 2019)

I know in the past when orders have been delayed HH hooked up decent amount freebies. Wasnt mine but I've seen some above beyond packages to extent I'd almost hope mine got delayed lol All seriousness I know it's a drag waiting for those hot frijoles.

Anyone happen to have few Blue Hurricane beans? Not sure he ever really let out that stock or strictly BH hybrids. I'll make it worth while someone does....


----------



## ahlkemist (May 30, 2019)

Im pretty sure u will only find crosses but dont give up until you get a proper answer


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 5, 2019)

Has anyone gotten their seeds or heard from Honest yet?


----------



## Dewin420 (Jun 6, 2019)

Just emailed you honest. Check your junk ‍


----------



## Dewin420 (Jun 8, 2019)

Dewin420 said:


> Just emailed you honest. Check your junk ‍


All good. Heard from Honest last night.


----------



## Buss Relville (Jun 11, 2019)

someone just purchase my BH pack


----------



## mr_c (Jun 19, 2019)

Skittlez finishing up last day of week 4 of 12/12


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 20, 2019)

Dewin420 said:


> All good. Heard from Honest last night.


so did you get your seeds yet?


----------



## Dewin420 (Jun 20, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> so did you get your seeds yet?


Not yet


----------



## mjw42 (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm going thru the same thing. Payed up 6/12. No package. No replies, etc. Really sux getting treated like this. Sooo rare that I ever deal with stuff like this that I'm at a total loss...in more ways than on$$e.


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 23, 2019)

I hope you all get your beans.IF you all don't get your beans I will give you the ones I have left that I did not plant.His beans don't suit me for growing out doors.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jun 23, 2019)

Why do you say that, @ky farmer ? What is different about his beans over other beans for outdoor uses? Are they stalling on you..or what?

Should you not be taken up on your offer and you want to get rid of some of those.....uhhumm...lemme know what ya got/etc.that you have no interest in.


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 23, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Why do you say that, @ky farmer ? What is different about his beans over other beans for outdoor uses? Are they stalling on you..or what?
> 
> Should you not be taken up on your offer and you want to get rid of some of those.....uhhumm...lemme know what ya got/etc.that you have no interest in.


THEY JUST DONT GROW TO SUITE ME.They are slow growers.ky.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jun 23, 2019)

Again @ky farmer ..if you have any interest in parting with any of them...let me know. I'm not having the same problem here.


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 23, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Again @ky farmer ..if you have any interest in parting with any of them...let me know. I'm not having the same problem here.


out of around 40 plants I pulled all them up but 4 plants and the 4 are doing good.


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 23, 2019)

all mine are out doors and trust me there better beans to be had to grow out doors but I guess iam hard to suite.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jun 23, 2019)

Fuck me........what a waste of good genetics.

All of mine are outside as [email protected] 7100 ft. elevation. The Honest seeds are growing the same as 'rado's gear and Oni's gear and Mr. M's gear...and.....and.....

good luck with yer grow.


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 23, 2019)

NOT good genetics that was why they was pulled,i been growing this makes my 44 year of growing out doors and I do know good from bad genetics when I grow them and I love trying new shit every year.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 23, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> out of around 40 plants I pulled all them up but 4 plants and the 4 are doing good.


damn

what strains?


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 23, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> damn
> 
> what strains?


I cant spell very good so tomarow I will post the strain names on here for you,i let honest pick his best for me to grow out doors for a cash crop.


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 23, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> damn
> 
> what strains?


FACE PUNCH and BANANA COCKTAIL..THATS THE ONES I PULLED AND I ALSO HAVE 46 BEANS THAT WAS FREE THAT I DID NOT PLANT OF purple frosting.i also have 12-15 left of the banana cocktail beans and around 17 of the face punch left that was not planted.what kind of beans youal got to trade on that is dun by the first week in oct.PLUSE I got 2 people that ask first that I will give some to.


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 23, 2019)

the purple frosting I will keep 10 of them to try out next year and I will let the other 36 go of it.


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 23, 2019)

I would still like to know if every one gets there beans from him.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 23, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> FACE PUNCH and BANANA COCKTAIL..THATS THE ONES I PULLED AND I ALSO HAVE 46 BEANS THAT WAS FREE THAT I DID NOT PLANT OF purple frosting.i also have 12-15 left of the banana cocktail beans and around 17 of the face punch left that was not planted.what kind of beans youal got to trade on that is dun by the first week in oct.PLUSE I got 2 people that ask first that I will give some to.


i wasnt looking to trade,i already have 8 Honest strains that i havent grown yet

i just wanted to know what strains didnt perform well


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jun 24, 2019)

Trades:

LemChem x Stardawg (fem)
Amnesia Haze x Stardawg (fem)
Uberdawg S-1
Purple Tahoe Alien S-1
Tiger Trees Blueberry Gas (Heirloom BB x Chemdawg x sour diesel IBL)
GPS Copper Chem 
Compound Forest Park Purple (fem) (Jet Fuel Gelato x Durban Poison)
Cannaventure LVTK (fem)
Triple Nova (fem) 
Pure Affie (fem) 
Tennessee Kush #2 (fem)
Cannarado Pacifier x Apple Juice 
Cannarado Purple Urkle x Lemon G (fem)

I made the first 4 and noted 3 of them growing in the pic of my 2017 garden. I've never gotten much size out of the Tahoe aliens but they are purple/Nag champa'ish. I selected/grew/marketed the buds from those 4 selections for a couple of years before making copies of 'em. 

I'm only interested in the fems. No interest in the regs whatsoever.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jun 25, 2019)

And just FYI @ky farmer ....that pic above was taken September 9th.....and this garden was harvested before Sept 30th (as are all outdoor garden pushes here).....should you be concerned about finish times/etc.


----------



## mjw42 (Jun 25, 2019)

^^^^^
Beautiful garden. I'm jelly


----------



## Flowki (Jun 29, 2019)

min0r said:


> it very likely is, from what gadsen told me, he's had gut issues that flare up every once and a while.
> 
> i believe he will be, just wait for reassurance of that from him; he'll be back eventually.


It's getting to the point where he is either seriously ill or should have responded by now. Any updates?.

Also @HonestGenetics420 I've sent you a personal email, can you reply if in good enough shape to do so. I understand medical issues take priority but if you can, just let me know things are still on your radar to get done when fit. Thnx.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jun 29, 2019)

Kinda seems a few folks have disappeared from this thread. @ky farmer .....any interest in a trade? 

I can only continue to wish "Honest" well and hope that things right for him and everyone else involved soon. 

"Life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans." JL


----------



## Flowki (Jul 1, 2019)

They arrived today, I guess he sent them before he got sick, that's like 3 month or so international shipping .


----------



## Dewin420 (Jul 1, 2019)

Flowki said:


> They arrived today, I guess he sent them before he got sick, that's like 3 month or so international shipping .


What country they shipped too? Im hoping to get some shipped up to Canada


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 2, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Kinda seems a few folks have disappeared from this thread. @ky farmer .....any interest in a trade?
> 
> I can only continue to wish "Honest" well and hope that things right for him and everyone else involved soon.
> 
> "Life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans." JL


NO NO NO.


----------



## Dewin420 (Jul 2, 2019)

Bam. Seeds arrived today into canada at my place. Wasnt sure if they would make it thru customs. So Stoked they arrived. He did give a bunch of extra for the delay. Thanks Honest


----------



## min0r (Jul 3, 2019)

Dewin420 said:


> Bam. Seeds arrived today into canada at my place. Wasnt sure if they would make it thru customs. So Stoked they arrived. He did give a bunch of extra for the delay. Thanks Honest


i'm really happy to hear you got your seeds!! i'm relieved i didn't make a thread on a scammer and had a bunch of people buy from him.


----------



## mjw42 (Jul 3, 2019)

Good to hear you got yours. Nothing here still and I share a state line


----------



## Flowki (Jul 4, 2019)

Dewin420 said:


> Bam. Seeds arrived today into canada at my place. Wasnt sure if they would make it thru customs. So Stoked they arrived. He did give a bunch of extra for the delay. Thanks Honest


Same, better late than never.


----------



## mjw42 (Jul 5, 2019)

I finally 'heard' from _"Honest"_. Dude is telling me I'm trying to rip him off b/c I asked for my $$ back and that I'm now asking for $200 instead of the $85 even though I never said anything about $200 to him. I asked for tracking# or $85 back. Not a peep for 3 weeks and then all of the sudden he replies. Either way its so left field it blows my mind. If tracking says MIA then its my loss. I accept that. 

Said he sent my stuff 3 days after the $$ flew the coop. Admitted he didn't sent out any tracking# but I'm the only one complaining that I didn't get my order. I simply said I sent you $85 and you said good to go. Your tracking# is coming shortly. He's also ripping on me for asking if he had any extra BHurr laying around and that I'm trying to pity scam him. I always say "hey if you want to dump some spares go for it " Sometimes peeps throw some extra love. Its not a requirement for me. I've had random badass clones show up unexpected a few times.

I think he's really pissed that I reached out to Gasden. I only asked Gasden if he had beans, if they were partners and if I could work thru him. I also said there were others that were feeling outed on the order of $200. I got all of those IG convo's thrown in my face like I was trying to hide something. It was a typo on my part that I implied I was out $200. Doesn't really matter as my order is quite clear....one pack. Big mistake on my part reaching out to Gasden. He seems like a good dude in the middle of that clowns drama.

Now "Honest" says I'm banned from more sales!! Haha. I'm already ripped of $85 but I want to 'donate' more?? I had a couple of 'wall-o-text' emails trying to reason with him and it was like talking to a lunatic. Sucks being banned haha 

Bottom line. I sent money promptly. Got no tracking# as per the agreement. Asked for a simple reply several times in a polite manner over 3 weeks. Nada. Now he replies, says I'm a scammer, known liar and I'm banned. Dude is a fucking clown.

Plenty of fire elsewhere. Funny thing is the only reason I wanted more beans is b/c 8 outta 11 SJ's failed to sprout. Mostly white POS beans. I didn't ask for replacements. Simply wanted another 10pk for full price. He said "I'll make it a heavy pack"...lol. I had 19/20 rate on my NFarm/Mycotek's and 4/4 on my Heisenbeans

At this point I'm dropping the whole thing and moving on. First time ever getting ripped off for beans. I'm a noob but an honest straight shooter as anyone who've I dealt with would vouch. Never lost a package even from Amsterdam w/o tracking. If it did/didn't make it here I'm entitled to know. The dude feels free to take peoples money and toy with them. Karma nut kicker on him.

Sorry for the WOT rant!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 5, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> I finally 'heard' from _"Honest"_. Dude is telling me I'm trying to rip him off b/c I asked for my $$ back and that I'm now asking for $200 instead of the $85 even though I never said anything about $200 to him. I asked for tracking# or $85 back. Not a peep for 3 weeks and then all of the sudden he replies. Either way its so left field it blows my mind. If tracking says MIA then its my loss. I accept that.
> 
> Said he sent my stuff 3 days after the $$ flew the coop. Admitted he didn't sent out any tracking# but I'm the only one complaining that I didn't get my order. I simply said I sent you $85 and you said good to go. Your tracking# is coming shortly. He's also ripping on me for asking if he had any extra BHurr laying around and that I'm trying to pity scam him. I always say "hey if you want to dump some spares go for it " Sometimes peeps throw some extra love. Its not a requirement for me. I've had random badass clones show up unexpected a few times.
> 
> ...


There's a lot of benefits going through seedbanks with substantial track records.

That said, HG's Banana Punchsickle have been great plants and smoke. If I could get more, I would.


----------



## mjw42 (Jul 5, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> There's a lot of benefits going through seedbanks with substantial track records.
> 
> That said, HG's Banana Punchsickle have been great plants and smoke. If I could get more, I would.


I did Nana Punchsickle last round. Super nice. I had to pull two weeks early(unavoidable) and I thought it was ok but my friends were really blown away. I think those extra two weeks woulda really developed the flavor. That said curing has had a profound effect as well.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jul 7, 2019)

Scar Jo. 

Not a good plant. Not at all. Should really suck. I shoulda pulled her up with the rest of those worthless Honest genetics.....


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 7, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Scar Jo.
> 
> Not a good plant. Not at all. Should really suck. I shoulda pulled her up with the rest of those worthless Honest genetics.....
> 
> View attachment 4361364


you must be using that fast dirt, or soil. You know that kind that makes a plant not grow slow, lmfao. How long you been growin, by the way, stiicky, just curious, thanks. lol


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jul 7, 2019)

It's the root powder, my friend. They make it right there in the hills. That and some mountain Dew from the baby's bottle...and BAM...those suckers take right off.. 

Been at it awhile, my friend...but certainly not as long as the experts here. Maybe someday!


----------



## mr_c (Jul 9, 2019)

Skittlez - last day of week 6 and showing some really nice colors and not because its cold. No amber or clear trichs and smells as advertised - just like a bag of skittles.


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jul 18, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> I finally 'heard' from _"Honest"_. Dude is telling me I'm trying to rip him off b/c I asked for my $$ back and that I'm now asking for $200 instead of the $85 even though I never said anything about $200 to him. I asked for tracking# or $85 back. Not a peep for 3 weeks and then all of the sudden he replies. Either way its so left field it blows my mind. If tracking says MIA then its my loss. I accept that.
> 
> Said he sent my stuff 3 days after the $$ flew the coop. Admitted he didn't sent out any tracking# but I'm the only one complaining that I didn't get my order. I simply said I sent you $85 and you said good to go. Your tracking# is coming shortly. He's also ripping on me for asking if he had any extra BHurr laying around and that I'm trying to pity scam him. I always say "hey if you want to dump some spares go for it " Sometimes peeps throw some extra love. Its not a requirement for me. I've had random badass clones show up unexpected a few times.
> 
> ...


This particular customer was caught lying to a friend of mine about an order he had never made after hearing about my illness. I sent that same friend the proof he lied and then later sent this exact customer the proof of his own attempted deception. He claimed to have made a $200 order to my friend and said he was ripped off and asked to be given souvenirs. In reality this customer made an $85 order that was sent out along with my other backlogged orders that were made well before his. Those customers have received their orders. This one is claiming he didnt. However I can’t take this customer at his word. I told this customer that they were banned after being caught in their lies, so should I take a customer seriously about a separate complaint who already got caught trying to lie their way into more seeds they never ordered? For me that answer is no. I fulfilled my end of that sale, and this customer was sent a transcript of their own lies as proof as I stated before. He’s blowing smoke for the sake of blowing smoke because he didn’t get more free seeds and merchandise that wasn’t available from my buddy. If it didn’t violate the terms of Rollitup I would post those transcripts for all of you to see as definitive proof of this customers lies. If you are caught lying about false claims you get banned from sales and your complaints will never be taken seriously. This is true with me and all other seed sellers as well. We are on the honor system and this customer broke it! As I told this person over email there’s a story called the Boy Who Cried Wolf that his mother should have read to him as a child. If you aren’t a known and proven liar you get treated differently than if you are, that’s pretty simple


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 18, 2019)

@HonestGenetics420 any update on the Blue Hurricane fem line?


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jul 18, 2019)

I haven’t posted on here in awhile obviously. I’ve been extremely ill. The details of which I prefer not to delve into publicly. It’s gone back and forth, mostly forth. It’s gonna be awhile before I have time in my life to deal with cannabis anything again. Right now I need to focus on my health and recovery along with my farm and other businesses. Cannabis and seeds have only ever been a hobby business for me. Something I love truly and deeply, but at the same time something I have clearly not had time to address or deal with in light of my other responsibilities while ill. I have approximately 7preorders of Blue Hurricane reversal seeds that haven’t been sent out yet. I’m aware of them and they’ll be out sometime next week. I’ll be taking a hiatus from doing this after getting those remaining preorders in the mail. The truth is the cannabis community has become a source of negativity. Not overall, there’s still good aspects of it, chiefly the plant itself and the joy it brings people. But the sphere of negativity in comments/posts on social media makes me not even want to look or take part lately. When you are physically ill taking part in a sphere of negativity can only make you sicker. Surrounding myself with positivity is what I need right now. And with respect to those of you in the cannabis community who have been nothing but positive to me, I still need to bid adieu at least for awhile while my body recovers. I appreciate everyone and anyone who took part in growing Honest Genetics and I hope you all enjoyed them as much as I enjoyed creating them 
I might return at some point but it’s gonna be awhile, I just need time away so I can hopefully heal. I’ll take orders for the next week if I get them before I have the last of the preorders mailed out. But after that my hiatus has officially begun. Thank you all, and blessings to you and your families


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jul 18, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> @HonestGenetics420 any update on the Blue Hurricane fem line?


If you preordered and didn’t receive yet it’ll be out next week as I said in the post above. If you weren’t in the preorders then my illness and coming hiatus is probably a large inconvenience since I won’t be remaking or selling anymore of those particular seeds. I feel since the preorder people waited so long for me to get around to shucking those seeds while deathly ill that they should be the only people who get to have them. I feel like it’s a fair exchange for their long wait. As a breeder I can always make future crosses from those offspring. Maybe someday I’ll return with some new hybrids from those lines. But for the meantime I’m only offering my older stock until I begin my hiatus. Either way I appreciate your interest and support in the brand, if I ever return I promise it’ll be with far more exciting stuff than just that


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jul 18, 2019)

Flowki said:


> They arrived today, I guess he sent them before he got sick, that's like 3 month or so international shipping .


I probably got those out during a swing in my illness a month after they were ordered if this is the customer I think it is. 3 months before arrival though?! Seriously? I’ve heard of 2-3 week holds at customs but that’s crazy! I really do apologize if it took that long! I definitely hooked the packages up quite a bit when I didn’t get them out for 2-4 week periods. I was having some really bad swings in illness and those holdups were never intentional. I neglected to take dozens of orders that people tried to make via email during those times as well. I’ve been unreliable about responding to the [email protected] email during this illness and I apologize to everyone for that. Between all the spam I’ve been getting from IG sites that find my email and add me to their mailing list that I have to sort out for customer emails, I’ve also just been neglectful. Taking a hiatus is my way of doing right by my customers from here forward. I know I don’t have the time to deal with the seeds business atm with all my other responsibilities on my plate, and so I’m not going to pretend I do until my body is healed and I can once again find the extra time. Sorry again for your particular wait! I wasn’t aware of that and will gladly send you something extra for just the cost of shipping to make sure you’re satisfied with your order. Thank you again for your support


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 18, 2019)

Much good vibes and best wishes in your recovery @HonestGenetics420 . The Banana Punchsicle has been terrific.


----------



## mjw42 (Jul 18, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> This particular customer was caught lying to a friend of mine about an order he had never made after hearing about my illness. I sent that same friend the proof he lied and then later sent this exact customer the proof of his own attempted deception. He claimed to have made a $200 order to my friend and said he was ripped off and asked to be given souvenirs. In reality this customer made an $85 order that was sent out along with my other backlogged orders that were made well before his. Those customers have received their orders. This one is claiming he didnt. However I can’t take this customer at his word. I told this customer that they were banned after being caught in their lies, so should I take a customer seriously about a separate complaint who already got caught trying to lie their way into more seeds they never ordered? For me that answer is no. I fulfilled my end of that sale, and this customer was sent a transcript of their own lies as proof as I stated before. He’s blowing smoke for the sake of blowing smoke because he didn’t get more free seeds and merchandise that wasn’t available from my buddy. If it didn’t violate the terms of Rollitup I would post those transcripts for all of you to see as definitive proof of this customers lies. If you are caught lying about false claims you get banned from sales and your complaints will never be taken seriously. This is true with me and all other seed sellers as well. We are on the honor system and this customer broke it! As I told this person over email there’s a story called the Boy Who Cried Wolf that his mother should have read to him as a child. If you aren’t a known and proven liar you get treated differently than if you are, that’s pretty simple


Total horseshit!! This dude is a fucking tool kook liar. I sent him $85 for an order of Facepunch period! Received nothing. Have the entire email thread including PPal receipts and his replies promising a tracking number "shortly". Never got a tracking number as promised in the email. Asked twice for a tracking# and went for weeks w/o responses. I finally cracked and asked for a response or my money back. I wasn't the only one with problems clearly posting on this thread. He even acknowledges this later on that my tracking# was 'missing'?? Never had an order not show from anywhere. I've ordered from him twice before and the transaction was spot-on. Who takes peeps money then blows them off? I'm sorry you were/are sick but you were clearly aware of me wanting to know wtf my order was during your illness. *You could have simply sent a 2sec email...it's gonna be awhile bro be patient.* *I woulda been stoked to get that response.* Never asked him for anything other than a response, my order or my $85 back. Oh, I mentioned that if he had any Blue Hurricane laying around I'd love to get in on that. Apparently this was a sin...lol. This whole $200 deception story is a total facade. I told Gasden he'd ripped me for 'like' $200 but meant a bunch of *us* who reached out to me privately. Bad typo on my part but the paper trail for our deal is quite simple regardless. He's prolly butthurt b/c I reached out to Gasden which was a mistake on my part. Apparently others did. I asked IF Gasden sold his seeds as well...not to go bug HG about where my shit was. Pretty reasonable to ask wtf is going on?. All I really wanted was the order or an update. How could I ask him for $200 on a $85 order w/o a matching invoice, email, etc? It's fucking lunacy. 

*"Honest"....post up the tracking number that it made it to me.* Any half way professional charging people for USPS Priority would be able to do this. If my shit was lost in transit then so be it...my bad. *Fact is you never sent shit to me.* The reason I was ordering more was b/c the SJ beans were mostly white garbage that didn't sprout(3/12). Yet I never asked for free replacements. My banana punchsickles were great btw. 

Your beans aren't the problem. It's how you deal with peoples hard earned money. Plenty of other reputable breeders to get on-board with. Got some DocD and 707 beans that just showed up within 4 days after payment straight from the source. Better genetics and way better prices. Go ol'Betsy!! Tracking, communication, extras, etc were A+++

Please un-ban me so I can send more $$$ to you lol.

Regardless, I wish you a speedy recovery! For reals. Hopefully my $85 helped you in some way

Good luck to the rest of you sending full price $$'s for the unknown


----------



## Flowki (Jul 19, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> I probably got those out during a swing in my illness a month after they were ordered if this is the customer I think it is. 3 months before arrival though?! Seriously? I’ve heard of 2-3 week holds at customs but that’s crazy! I really do apologize if it took that long! I definitely hooked the packages up quite a bit when I didn’t get them out for 2-4 week periods. I was having some really bad swings in illness and those holdups were never intentional. I neglected to take dozens of orders that people tried to make via email during those times as well. I’ve been unreliable about responding to the [email protected] email during this illness and I apologize to everyone for that. Between all the spam I’ve been getting from IG sites that find my email and add me to their mailing list that I have to sort out for customer emails, I’ve also just been neglectful. Taking a hiatus is my way of doing right by my customers from here forward. I know I don’t have the time to deal with the seeds business atm with all my other responsibilities on my plate, and so I’m not going to pretend I do until my body is healed and I can once again find the extra time. Sorry again for your particular wait! I wasn’t aware of that and will gladly send you something extra for just the cost of shipping to make sure you’re satisfied with your order. Thank you again for your support


Yeah I knew by the amount of posts this topic had prior that you were legit and seemed likely you were in bad shape. It was a set back in a few ways, no point pretending otherwise, but that was mostly my own fault for having a lacksy daisy plan B. I've shipped from America a few times so was expecting at-least 2 weeks and ofc double if customs got into it, I just wasn't expecting that long, being why I thought you hadn't got round to it. I'm happy with what was sent so don't worry about that, and good health to you. Please send me an email with current offerings when you get back on the horse.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 19, 2019)

HonestGenetics420 said:


> I probably got those out during a swing in my illness a month after they were ordered if this is the customer I think it is. 3 months before arrival though?! Seriously? I’ve heard of 2-3 week holds at customs but that’s crazy! I really do apologize if it took that long! I definitely hooked the packages up quite a bit when I didn’t get them out for 2-4 week periods. I was having some really bad swings in illness and those holdups were never intentional. I neglected to take dozens of orders that people tried to make via email during those times as well. I’ve been unreliable about responding to the [email protected] email during this illness and I apologize to everyone for that. Between all the spam I’ve been getting from IG sites that find my email and add me to their mailing list that I have to sort out for customer emails, I’ve also just been neglectful. Taking a hiatus is my way of doing right by my customers from here forward. I know I don’t have the time to deal with the seeds business atm with all my other responsibilities on my plate, and so I’m not going to pretend I do until my body is healed and I can once again find the extra time. Sorry again for your particular wait! I wasn’t aware of that and will gladly send you something extra for just the cost of shipping to make sure you’re satisfied with your order. Thank you again for your support


Hope you get to felling better for a mans health is number one thing to take care of first.I hope you don't have cancer for I know its a bad road ahead for you if its cancer and if its cancer MAKE SOME GOOD OIL OUT OF INDICA FROM THE BEST WEED YOU HAVE for that oil helped save my life when I have a very rare cancer.the best of luck to you man.


----------



## sullynory (Jul 20, 2019)

honest my email [email protected]


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jul 27, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> Regardless, I wish you a speedy recovery! For reals. Hopefully my $85 helped you in some way


For a guy who got caught in his lies you sure are salty. As I said, you know good and well I can’t show screenshots of your private conversations on here. It breaks the terms of rollitup. I’ve already been deleted on here once after showing proof of someone else caught in a lie. But I absolutely have those records and YOU KNOW THAT! I sent them to you and proved your deception to me. You don’t see me saying you didn’t make an order do you? You did make a $85 order, you also tried to double your order for free and lie to my friend that you had made a $200 order and gotten ripped off when in fact that never happened. I will absolutely never take any complaint you make seriously. Two other people who partake in RIU were sent their orders the same day and I also forgot to send tracking that day to them. How come those two aren’t complaining about not receiving on here? Because they arrived, duh. So pardon me for not taking the time to dig through my big bag of tracking receipts to verify what I already know. You were caught lying and you’re scum to me, I will not lift a single finger to help you out. You cannot be trusted


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jul 27, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Hope you get to felling better for a mans health is number one thing to take care of first.I hope you don't have cancer for I know its a bad road ahead for you if its cancer and if its cancer MAKE SOME GOOD OIL OUT OF INDICA FROM THE BEST WEED YOU HAVE for that oil helped save my life when I have a very rare cancer.the best of luck to you man.


Not cancer no. Thank God for that. But my body isn’t exactly in great shape internally atm. It’s gonna be a little while, there’s a road to full recovery ahead. Thanks for your concern, wish you the best with all your current and future endeavors


----------



## HonestGenetics420 (Jul 27, 2019)

sullynory said:


> honest my email [email protected]


Just saw this, I definitely got ahold of you already as you know


----------



## Veronavb (Jul 28, 2019)

U


min0r said:


> i got the CFS for $80, 12 came in a pack and it came with about 20 purple frosting. / note that these purple frosting were freebies, so they might not be giving them out anymore.
> 
> 
> i'd love to see some pictures of the scarletts on this thread, spread the info. i was so skeptical about buying his seeds, since there weren't many things about him at all, yet his pricing was fair and had some bomb genetics.
> ...


yeaha 80 seems fair that g6 looks tasty. Thanks i hadnt heard of these


----------



## Flowki (Oct 21, 2019)

Anybody still running these genetics?.

Looking for some grower info on SJ flowering time and what phenos to look out for. Similar info on purple frosting if anybody has it?.


----------



## Dewin420 (Oct 21, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Anybody still running these genetics?.
> 
> Looking for some grower info on SJ flowering time and what phenos to look out for. Similar info on purple frosting if anybody has it?.


Havent ran yet but am gonna run them pretty quick along with chocolate frosted sherbert


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2019)

Flowki said:


> Anybody still running these genetics?.


I've been running banana punchsicle since this past February, and have some banana cocktail that were just flipped. I hope to get to Frost Factory in the new year.


----------



## mr_c (Oct 22, 2019)

Currently running some purple frosting. Thirty of them came in a vile as freebies on an order of 2 10+ packs. Ran Skittlez for about 70 days and had nice purple tones. There are a few Scarlett Johansson documented on this site, you just have to look.

I asked him about flower times and he said its all up the farmer and that generally longer is better.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 22, 2019)

I have a couple The Dessert plants in veg

was also gonna run Face Punch and Scar Jo but I replaced their spots with Bluenana and Sugar Cane at the last second

next run I’ll probably do G6 and Fantasia or Casino Royale


----------



## Buss Relville (Oct 22, 2019)

still got that hurricane pack... anybody interested in trades, send me a list


----------



## Flowki (Oct 22, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Currently running some purple frosting. Thirty of them came in a vile as freebies on an order of 2 10+ packs. Ran Skittlez for about 70 days and had nice purple tones. There are a few Scarlett Johansson documented on this site, you just have to look.
> 
> I asked him about flower times and he said its all up the farmer and that generally longer is better.


How are the purps coming along?.


----------



## mr_c (Oct 22, 2019)

Flowki said:


> How are the purps coming along?.


They're small seedlings and not as vigorous as Skittlez. I think it may have something to do with age because only 3 of the 5 I planted sprouted.


----------



## Flowki (Oct 24, 2019)

mr_c said:


> They're small seedlings and not as vigorous as Skittlez. I think it may have something to do with age because only 3 of the 5 I planted sprouted.


Oh, well keep me updated if you like, cheers.


----------



## Veronavb (Oct 24, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Skittlez - last day of week 6 and showing some really nice colors and not because its cold. No amber or clear trichs and smells as advertised - just like a bag of skittles.


Thats crasy does it kee


----------



## Veronavb (Oct 24, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Skittlez - last day of week 6 and showing some really nice colors and not because its cold. No amber or clear trichs and smells as advertised - just like a bag of skittles.


Man thats crasy does it hold it through the dry


----------



## mr_c (Oct 24, 2019)

Veronavb said:


> . Man thats crasy does it hold it through the dry


I can take some shots of fully cured buds if you'd like.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 24, 2019)

mr_c said:


> I can take some shots of fully cured buds if you'd like.


I'd love to see some pics

Also,how is the high?


----------



## mr_c (Oct 27, 2019)

It’s really good smoke. Super smooth with a subtle fruity undertone. High is motivating and euphoric.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## mr_c (Nov 2, 2019)

Nice colors @Amos Otis ! What strain?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2019)

mr_c said:


> Nice colors @Amos Otis ! What strain?


banana punchsicle


----------



## marmarb (Nov 8, 2019)

So everyone been happy with their purchase I'm looking at that dosido bx


----------



## min0r (Nov 8, 2019)

marmarb said:


> So everyone been happy with their purchase I'm looking at that dosido bx


i'd say pull the trigger


----------



## Hawg Wild (Nov 9, 2019)

marmarb said:


> So everyone been happy with their purchase I'm looking at that dosido bx


Greenline Organics gives the Dosidos BX out as freebies sometimes if you order over a certain $ amount. I got 2 packs from there for free with other orders. Just a heads up.


----------



## marmarb (Nov 9, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> Greenline Organics gives the Dosidos BX out as freebies sometimes if you order over a certain $ amount. I hot 2 packs from there for free with other orders. Just a heads up.


Who is greenline for the longest I only ordered from attitude than only seedbay and boutique so new companies I won't know have been with great lakes for a good while im gonna miss something's because I rather note buy grin out the country.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Nov 9, 2019)

marmarb said:


> Who is greenline for the longest I only ordered from attitude than only seedbay and boutique so new companies I won't know have been with great lakes for a good while im gonna miss something's because I rather note buy grin out the country.


gloseedbank.com I have heard to always pay with credit card to insure your order gets sent, and I have done so with no problems maybe 6 or 7 times in the past 6 months or so.


----------



## marmarb (Nov 9, 2019)

Are they usa based


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 9, 2019)

marmarb said:


> Are they usa based


Yes


----------



## marmarb (Nov 9, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Yes


Just checked them out all their bodhi stains are on sale with a 40% mark up price on glg bodhi is always 2 for 70 35 a pack just saying I dont own glg or have any stock in it but I'm particular about getting over charged.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 9, 2019)

marmarb said:


> Just checked them out all their bodhi stains are on sale with a 40% mark up price on glg bodhi is always 2 for 70 35 a pack just saying I dont own glg or have any stock in it but I'm particular about getting over charged.


GLG is not always 2 for 70

that’s only when they are doing BOGO


----------



## marmarb (Nov 9, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> GLG is not always 2 for 70
> 
> that’s only when they are doing BOGO


Send them a email 9 times outta 10 they'll give it to you for that price


----------



## marmarb (Nov 9, 2019)

That site does have some top dawg gear for cheap though I'll give them a go


----------



## Dewin420 (Nov 19, 2019)

Got some chocolate frosted sherbert running finally. Hopefully get a female out of the 5 of them. Think i will get at least 2 girls. The other 3 are growing way to fast so i think they will be males. Gonna transplant these into 3 gallons pretty soon.


----------



## Flowki (Nov 30, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> That's a bummer to hear hes sick. I was wondering as I hadnt heard back in few weeks. Get well soon brother.
> 
> Heres some nuggets from Scarlett Joho
> 
> View attachment 4341492


How long did you run your SJ for?. Anybody else can chime in on theirs.


----------



## BluffinCali (Dec 3, 2019)

Flowki said:


> How long did you run your SJ for?. Anybody else can chime in on theirs.


To be honest I don't remember. I can tell you it was under 70


----------



## Dewin420 (Dec 3, 2019)

Chocolate frosted sherbert looking nice and healthy. They are all the smaller ones in the pic. Maybe i should have waited to start more babies.Whats everyone do when they run out of room? Hahaha. Sorry for the poor pic but its thru my remote camera and i have been in camp for awhile and missed them. Thought i would just share. They are about 6 weeks from germination. My rooms been cold so that my excuse for any negativity but the leaves i think are beautiful.


----------



## danion (Dec 7, 2019)

Anyone know if freebies Purple Frosting are feminized or regular? I have a handful of seeds to try
From Honest genetics I have put:
Face punch
SJ
Oregon orange punch
Banana cocktail

Face punch and SJ are top!


----------



## mjw42 (Dec 7, 2019)

Purple Frosting freebies are regs. He also had mint choc chip and dosidos reg freebies.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2019)

Banana Punchsicle


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2019)

banana cocktail


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 6, 2020)

greywind said:


> SOL Seeds stocks some of his genetics.


It's been a month and SOL Seeds has generated a USPS label but HAVE NOT SHIPPED SHIT. I'm past the point of being patient. If anybody has contact information for these guys shoot me a pm and I'll make it worth your while.


----------



## bubbahaze (Jan 7, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> It's been a month and SOL Seeds has generated a USPS label but HAVE NOT SHIPPED SHIT. I'm past the point of being patient. If anybody has contact information for these guys shoot me a pm and I'll make it worth your while.


Sol said he'd be shipping this week and apologized for his tardiness, I've dealt with them plenty they are solid


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 7, 2020)

bubbahaze said:


> Sol said he'd be shipping this week and apologized for his tardiness, I've dealt with them plenty they are solid


@bubbahaze I posted this below yesterday on the SOL thread:

So... I got the old owner on the phone a few hours ago. He sold the company in Feb. of 2019. He seemed concerned and had me hold while he conference-called the new owner(s). I let them all know that if they want a decent rep in this industry that they needed to do better than they currently are doing. We will see what happens next. They DM'd me on IG and apologized and said my order would go out tomorrow. I also heard from 2 other guys that got messages from them saying all orders were going out tomorrow etc... we will see. Either way I think we will be seeing our shit soon.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 7, 2020)

Can anybody tell me what the stretch is like on ScarJo or Face Punch

trying to pick something i can grow in my drying tent but its a 2x2x4 so it has to be something that’s gonna stay short


----------



## bubbahaze (Jan 8, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @bubbahaze I posted this below yesterday on the SOL thread:
> 
> So... I got the old owner on the phone a few hours ago. He sold the company in Feb. of 2019. He seemed concerned and had me hold while he conference-called the new owner(s). I let them all know that if they want a decent rep in this industry that they needed to do better than they currently are doing. We will see what happens next. They DM'd me on IG and apologized and said my order would go out tomorrow. I also heard from 2 other guys that got messages from them saying all orders were going out tomorrow etc... we will see. Either way I think we will be seeing our shit soon.


Shoot I'll wait for you to get yours before I send in my payment, no bueno


----------



## Mikey97914 (Jan 10, 2020)

mr_c said:


> Currently running some purple frosting. Thirty of them came in a vile as freebies on an order of 2 10+ packs. Ran Skittlez for about 70 days and had nice purple tones. There are a few Scarlett Johansson documented on this site, you just have to look.
> 
> I asked him about flower times and he said its all up the farmer and that generally longer is better.





mr_c said:


> Currently running some purple frosting. Thirty of them came in a vile as freebies on an order of 2 10+ packs. Ran Skittlez for about 70 days and had nice purple tones. There are a few Scarlett Johansson documented on this site, you just have to look.
> 
> I asked him about flower times and he said its all up the farmer and that generally longer is better.


Mr_C I'm mike and was wondering about those purple frosting , I just got 5 (freebies) and I can't find nothing about them .. ? How did they grow, ect.?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 22, 2020)

Pollinated Banana Cocktail, hit with Big Bananas blended pollen.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jan 24, 2020)

socaljoe said:


> Thanks. Hope she's not all looks.


WHAT WAS THE TRICH RATIO = clear, cloudy, amber... LIKE ON HER AT CHOP ? thx


----------



## PUnique (Feb 27, 2020)

Mikey97914 said:


> Mr_C I'm mike and was wondering about those purple frosting , I just got 5 (freebies) and I can't find nothing about them .. ? How did they grow, ect.?


I actually grew three purple frostings and even though they are regs all 3 came out as females. They grow really good with smells of grapes and berries and a thick trichome coating. My grew to about 4.5 feet tall


----------



## Dewin420 (Feb 27, 2020)

I have a chocolate frosted sherbert pheno going. I too had 100 females from the 3 seeds i planted. Kept pheno 2 as it has alot more purple color to her. Have her in the greenhouse finishing but made sure to take some cutting from her. Should be really good once i get these into the flower tent for a full run.


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 30, 2020)

i opened 2 packs of Blueberry Lollipop today and was pretty disappointed. All of the seeds look small, white, and immature (some even have a little green on them). I thought they were 10 packs but there was nearly 20 seeds in both packs. Id much rather have 10 nice looking mature seeds then 20 tiny white ones. I put them in a glass of water to soak for 24hrs so we will see if any pop. 

The FIRST time i ever bred 2 strains i produced hundreds of beautiful brown tiger striped seeds. There is no excuse for what i received today especially from a company called 'Honest Genetics'. PERIOD


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 30, 2020)

I selfed Banana Punchsicle but only got a handful of seeds. Working on doing a roomful. Here's one of the clones that was flowered after rooting.


----------



## C4l (Jul 7, 2020)

Picked up Camila Cabello from his new drop. Anyone else grab any seeds from HG?


----------



## FlipHip3 (Jul 11, 2020)

I just grabbed a pack of Icee V2, waiting to hear about shipping. Anybody know when the pre orders ship?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 11, 2020)

i grabbed a pack of chocolate frosted sherbert..cuz gadsgen killed it on IG. Been watching him grow that forever and once i heard they were soon gone forever had to dive in.

Also got a freebie pack of Frost Factory..(Electric Orange x chocolate frosting) which was a bonus. So far im happy. Lets see what happens come bean pop .


----------



## C4l (Jul 11, 2020)

FlipHip3 said:


> I just grabbed a pack of Icee V2, waiting to hear about shipping. Anybody know when the pre orders ship?


 I already received mine United seedbank had them too me within 2 days. The icee v2 looked really good too.


----------



## C4l (Jul 11, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> i grabbed a pack of chocolate frosted sherbert..cuz gadsgen killed it on IG. Been watching him grow that forever and once i heard they were soon gone forever had to dive in.
> 
> Also got a freebie pack of Frost Factory..(Electric Orange x chocolate frosting) which was a bonus. So far im happy. Lets see what happens come bean pop .


Agreed that chocolate frosted sherbert looks fire she looks like she is a heavy yielder too. I was hoping he would have some pics from the Camila cabello but I’ll have to wait and see how she turns out. Waiting on these beans to pop lol


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 12, 2020)

Banana cocktail


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 12, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Also got a freebie pack of Frost Factory..(Electric Orange x chocolate frosting) which was a bonus. So far im happy. Lets see what happens come bean pop .


I just popped 5 of those - all popped. Plan to use them in some crosses if they look good.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 12, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I just popped 5 of those - all popped. Plan to use them in some crosses if they look good.


Glad to see you still active my dude and i will stay posted on how those turn out


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 12, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Glad to see you still active my dude and i will stay posted on how those turn out


Thanks. I got Banana Cocktail and Banana Punchsicle crosses to market a couple of times, but they don't stay there long. Still working with those, especially the punchsicle.


----------



## FlipHip3 (Jul 16, 2020)

I emailed him and placed an order over a week ago. He keeps telling me he's gonna send it then i never hear anything back. So, i'm hoping i get these beans. These plants look pretty.


----------



## FlipHip3 (Jul 17, 2020)

As i'm learning, don't direct pay with dude through his email. Sent him the money for seeds last week, was told i would have tracking "asap" and have now sent 3 emails that have gone unanswered. Thought i could trust dude, but i guess not. Now i'm out a good chunk of money with nothing to show for it. Where you at honest?


----------



## C4l (Jul 17, 2020)

FlipHip3 said:


> As i'm learning, don't direct pay with dude through his email. Sent him the money for seeds last week, was told i would have tracking "asap" and have now sent 3 emails that have gone unanswered. Thought i could trust dude, but i guess not. Now i'm out a good chunk of money with nothing to show for it. Where you at honest?


Sometimes things come up. I haven’t ordered from him directly though. From what I have seen from previous posts is if he gets behind for whatever reason he makes it up to you.


----------



## FlipHip3 (Jul 17, 2020)

C4l said:


> Sometimes things come up. I haven’t ordered from him directly though. From what I have seen from previous posts is if he gets behind for whatever reason he makes it up to you.


thanks man, i read here and a couple other places he was trust worthy so i thought i would just deal with him directly. I'll be patient yet, its just nice to know whats going on


----------



## C4l (Jul 17, 2020)

FlipHip3 said:


> thanks man, i read here and a couple other places he was trust worthy so i thought i would just deal with him directly. I'll be patient yet, its just nice to know whats going on


Trust me I know how you feel. When I order I want it yesterday lol keep us posted.


----------



## min0r (Jul 22, 2020)

FlipHip3 said:


> As i'm learning, don't direct pay with dude through his email. Sent him the money for seeds last week, was told i would have tracking "asap" and have now sent 3 emails that have gone unanswered. Thought i could trust dude, but i guess not. Now i'm out a good chunk of money with nothing to show for it. Where you at honest?


I've ordered from him directly before, he never had any problems, i'm assuming due to covid things are a bit slow at the moment as far as shipping out beans, less times going out to the post office = less of a chance to catch it.


----------



## FlipHip3 (Jul 22, 2020)

And thats totally fine. I understand having to wait and such, especially now. Its when i send a decent sum of money and don't hear anything for 2 weeks that i start to get worried. I'm pretty sure they are on their way now though. Informed delivery has a package from OR headed my way and i haven't ordered anything from out that way other than these seeds. Once people on here told me to trust i'd get them i listened. Thanks guys. Eased the mind a bit


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 22, 2020)

FlipHip3 said:


> And thats totally fine. I understand having to wait and such, especially now. Its when i send a decent sum of money and don't hear anything for 2 weeks that i start to get worried. I'm pretty sure they are on their way now though. Informed delivery has a package from OR headed my way and i haven't ordered anything from out that way other than these seeds. Once people on here told me to trust i'd get them i listened. Thanks guys. Eased the mind a bit


how much is he charging for his packs when you order direct?

I havent ordered in a while but all his stuff used to be $75

I just saw he has some packs listed for $350 on Neptune...thats insane


----------



## C4l (Jul 22, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> how much is he charging for his packs when you order direct?
> 
> I havent ordered in a while but all his stuff used to be $75
> 
> I just saw he has some packs listed for $350 on Neptune...thats insane


If she turns out fire then she is worth 350. The packs that were 350 were limited to like 30 packs I believe. Gotta pay to play. He does have a lot between like 110 and 150.


----------



## FlipHip3 (Jul 23, 2020)

Pack i bought was 150 for 15 seeds but it came with a full pack of freebies as well. And it was a 35 pack release. The idea of a super limited release of great genetics is neat to me. The buds and plants themselves look worth it. If i get 2 females i even feel its worth it. I'm new to growing, but i ok it with myself just for the fact that i've paid hundreds of dollars for an ounce of decent bud before.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 23, 2020)

yeah it would be great if his packs were really limited lol

thats just marketing bs

hes still selling multiple strains that he said 2 years ago were limited to only 10 or 25 packs


----------



## FlipHip3 (Jul 27, 2020)

Got my seeds today along with 2 extra packs of freebies (Tropicana Creamsicle). Pretty geeked to get through this grow so i can get some of these started


----------



## Flowki (Aug 10, 2020)

PUnique said:


> I actually grew three purple frostings and even though they are regs all 3 came out as females. They grow really good with smells of grapes and berries and a thick trichome coating. My grew to about 4.5 feet tall


Any idea on flower time? (including stretch). Are they difficult to grow and do they yield low/medium/high?. Cheers.


----------



## Flowki (Aug 14, 2020)

Anybody else have the above info?.


----------



## C4l (Aug 14, 2020)

Flowki said:


> Anybody else have the above info?.


This is my first time growing from this breeder. I can let you know in a few months right now all seeds popped and growing nice and even.


----------



## Flowki (Aug 14, 2020)

C4l said:


> This is my first time growing from this breeder. I can let you know in a few months right now all seeds popped and growing nice and even.


You're growing purple frosting?.


----------



## C4l (Aug 15, 2020)

Flowki said:


> You're growing purple frosting?.


Oops i am not growing purple frost. I had just seen the question and didn’t think to read before my bad.


----------



## min0r (Aug 17, 2020)

Flowki said:


> Any idea on flower time? (including stretch). Are they difficult to grow and do they yield low/medium/high?. Cheers.


sorry for the late response. my profile picture is a picture of purple frosting, i also have a whole grow journal on it. any problems that happened during the grow was my own fault, mostly not having the proper equipment due to lack of funds, and also a lack of patience.





min0r's 2nd grow / Chocolate Frosted Sherbert


hey guys, hope you're all having a fantastic day. just starting up on my second grow, this time around i bought quality seeds though. Chocolate frosted sherbert is a cross between Sunset Sherbert x Chocolate frosting. Chocolate frosting is a cross between NorCal Dos-Si-Dos x Mint Chocolate Chip...



rollitup.org




flower time is 60 days, they stretched a solid foot, this will also vary with how far up you have your lights, for me the lights were 18in above i believe. the yield will vary on how you grow it, for me i messed up very badly with the temp, this was to avoid root rot, i had kept it too hot during veg and didn't have a water cooler, so it rotted pretty fast, and i was still able to save the plants, they were tanks with handling it. there weren't many other problems at all, though. 
hope my advice has some use for you, good luck! if you've got any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Flowki (Aug 17, 2020)

min0r said:


> sorry for the late response. my profile picture is a picture of purple frosting, i also have a whole grow journal on it. any problems that happened during the grow was my own fault, mostly not having the proper equipment due to lack of funds, and also a lack of patience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thnx for the info, guess it's a case of run it and see.


----------



## C4l (Dec 14, 2020)

Camilla cabello


----------



## whoislaces (Jan 7, 2021)

C4l said:


> Camilla cabello


wow these are monsters! how would you describe the terps?
and did they stretch much?


----------



## C4l (Jan 7, 2021)

whoislaces said:


> wow these are monsters! how would you describe the terps?
> and did they stretch much?


One pheno smelt like sherbert had purples in it the other really piney og both were bomb. They about doubled on their stretch.


----------



## whoislaces (Jan 8, 2021)

C4l said:


> One pheno smelt like sherbert had purples in it the other really piney og both were bomb. They about doubled on their stretch.


Thanks for the info, sounds great!! 
btw do you have an IG account where you post pictures of your grow?


----------



## C4l (Jan 11, 2021)

whoislaces said:


> Thanks for the info, sounds great!!
> btw do you have an IG account where you post pictures of your grow?


no problem. No I don’t have an Instagram where I post pics of the grows. Usually I’ll just post on here.


----------



## C4l (Jan 11, 2021)

whoislaces said:


> Thanks for the info, sounds great!!
> btw do you have an IG account where you post pictures of your grow?


This is the one that had a little purple and smelt like a bag of sherbert


----------



## whoislaces (Jan 12, 2021)

C4l said:


> This is the one that had a little purple and smelt like a bag of sherbert


wow, this looks amazing, phenomenal bag appeal. thanks for sharing, I'm really happy to see these pics of the Camilla!!


----------



## FlipHip3 (Jul 16, 2021)

Finally got around to planting 4 of the Orange Icee V2's, 3 Turned out to be female. Topped each one once and after 5 weeks of veg i flipped them. Here they are 3 days after flip to 12/12, already grown 2 inches at least. Kept clones of all 3 and planning to keep the best rosin producing pheno and scrog it out in a 7 gallon pot in a 2x4. Most expensive pack of seeds i've bought to date and they are looking worth it already. They all showed sex in less than 5 weeks. Back left plant is a photoperiod tester for Magic Strains


----------



## C4l (Jul 16, 2021)

FlipHip3 said:


> Finally got around to planting 4 of the Orange Icee V2's, 3 Turned out to be female. Topped each one once and after 5 weeks of veg i flipped them. Here they are 3 days after flip to 12/12, already grown 2 inches at least. Kept clones of all 3 and planning to keep the best rosin producing pheno and scrog it out in a 7 gallon pot in a 2x4. Most expensive pack of seeds i've bought to date and they are looking worth it already. They all showed sex in less than 5 weeks. Back left plant is a photoperiod tester for Magic Strains
> 
> View attachment 4945353
> 
> ...


I wanna see these girls when they are done. The orange icee sounded good.


----------



## FlipHip3 (Sep 7, 2021)

Here the Orange Icees are towards the end of flower (Day 60). Smells of Orange cake batter. Chop is about a week off. 

Kept a clone of the middle plant (OI #2) and threw it under a trellis net for a couple weeks, now it's a week after the flip


----------

